# Local Virus effects (whats up in your area)



## Maine-Marine

school district just sent out letter. Closed for 2 weeks starting monday and then they will reevaluate

received a call from major vendor for large communication vendor (Sierra Wireless) - they are looking at part shortages and may see a halt in equipment production

whats going on in your area


----------



## hawgrider

Chaos and mayhem stores empty on paper goods and meat. Schools and college's closed.


----------



## paulag1955

School districts are closed by order of the governor in Washington's three most populous counties. That's over half the students in the state out of school. The governor has also asked all remaining school districts to make contingency plans in case they need to close. Inexplicably, even though it's apparently too dangerous to conduct school, the governor has also asked the districts to provide free daycare to the children of health care workers. I understand the importance of keeping these workers on the job, but are their children immune to the virus or somehow undeserving of the same protections as other children? He's also asked them to somehow keep providing free meals to qualified children. I'm not sure how he's envisioning that happening.

We just had our first corrections officer test positive so I'm guessing a crap ton of prisoners are going to get sick with it, too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Schools and colleges closing, some going to on-line classes. Empty TP & cleaning product aisles. Churches cancelling services. Concerts, plays etc. getting cancelled.


----------



## soyer38301

The University I work for is on break this week. All classes starting Monday will be online only. No face to face classes until 4/13/20.

There have been no cases in our county.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Penn State university says on line classes only.


----------



## Kauboy

Schools announced 2 weeks of home learning following spring break. They won't go back until April 5th. My job said I didn't have to bother with coming into the office the few times I normally do. Toilet paper is gone. Clorox wipes are not to be found.

The wife set up a Sam's order for *ACTUAL* essentials, and they are all in stock. Electrolyte drinks, canned goods, various other normal grocery items...
She made a point to say "thank you for being a prepper, we don't need to buy toilet paper", which I got a chuckle out of.
Vitamin C is in the mail. :tango_face_wink:

Church services are still on, though other activities are being postponed. We do offer a livestream, so we've been ready for remote participation for over 2 years.

We're ready to hunker down, if necessary.


----------



## Denton

Southeast Alabama is good but people are preparing. That’s good it supply lines can hold up.


----------



## pikepole20

Central NC here. So far three school districts in state have closed. That is only 3 out of more than 120 or so. Our school system has suspended athletics and any large gatherings. Colleges has gone to online mode for the most part. Stores are starting to see some shortages in paper products and canned goods. No major problems at all so far.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301

soyer38301 said:


> The University I work for is on break this week. All classes starting Monday will be online only. No face to face classes until 4/13/20.
> 
> There have been no cases in our county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Guess I should have said Illinois...Northern

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

First Disneyland and now Knott's Berry Farm! Nooooooo. Where will I get my family fun and entertainment now!

They also closed Universal Studios.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

Nothing dramatic here. Yeah some lines at stores but for now civility. For now


----------



## Two Seven One

I have not logged in or participated here for a few years. But given what has been going on I thought I would stop by to see what you all are talking about. First, I want to thank everyone here for advice on preparing. I have stocked canned goods, water and other supplies for some time now. I probably have enough for at least a half a year or so. So thanks to you all for the information.

Around here the grocery stores are quickly becoming empty. I went to my local Kroger today at 9AM to pick up a few things and all the canned vegetables and canned meat were mostly bought up. So I'm glad I stocked up well before this virus even happened. Bottled water, TP, and cleaning supplies, forget about it, they were gone as well. It sucks for the people that thought they would hit the stores this weekend as they are in for a harsh reality. Out of curiosity I checked Amazon today and even Chef Boyardee canned foods are sold out.

The local schools here shut down and are going to online education for at least a few weeks. 

Thanks to you all for encouraging people to prepare. I wish you all good health.


----------



## dry_wash

Los Angeles Area: Disneyland closed until the end of the month, same for Knott's Berry Farm, Six Flags Magic Mountain.

Los Angeles Unified School District closing 3-16 for 2 weeks, then reassessing. However, they'll have 40 Resource Centers open for kids that need the meal program so I'm not sure if that really is taking them out of lots of contact.

USC is going to online classes until the end of the month. Sporting events will not have spectators attending.

UCLA is switching most of their classes to online, until April 10th.

Pepperdine is going online, now, for the rest of the semester.

Most schools are following suit, although no cases of the virus have been confirmed. https://abc7.com/education/see-list-of-socal-schools-canceling-classes-due-to-coronavirus/6001308/

Shopping, now that's where the real crazy is! 2 weeks ago I went into a local Costco, just to see if the stories from Washington State were true. Every cart leaving there had a case of TP, and cases of water. All of them. And the parking lot, on a Tuesday mid-morning was packed as far as you could park.

Definitely a lot of frenzy in the general population, driving in some of the parking lots has really ramped up to demo derby.


----------



## A Watchman

This week there were 4 confirmed cases in NE Texas in a couple of the 100k population towns. School districts and colleges have closed down lengthening their spring break week. The run on grocery stores has begun with people preparing for the potential of being quarantined or supplies being unavailable. As of yesterday, toilet paper is not available, or so I hear and by pictures on social media.

What about me, you ask? No prob, I still have a few hundred rolls at home.


----------



## Jp4GA

The entire University shut down for a minimum of two weeks, a few have said students will not return but will do everything on line. Most of the public schools have closed. Many of them for two weeks, some until further notice. I imagine the remaining schools will close soon. Many schools have Spring Break in 3 to 4 weeks so some students are off 3 weeks before going back. My local system is currently scheduled to return to school for a week, then take Spring Break, but we were told today that we might not go back prior to break. We are doing online school, so no need to rush back and no make-up days taking away summer. 

Along with schools, churches, Six Flags, some tourist centers in downtown are all closed. Small boutiques and specialty stores are closed because no one is shopping. The county has cancelled the Career Expo which is a hiring event for many companies and so many people were registered to go, hoping for employment or better employment. 
Grocery stores are low on most everything. Last night there were reports of lines hours long. Lines formed as soon as school closings were announced. 

Today we had a lot of emails from places that are open begging for business, local restaurants listing all they are doing for public safety. We also heard from a local orchard that wants people to come out and buy their goods. I live in a high traffic area and getting to and from work was a dream today, with little to no traffic. 

It all just seems a little strange. I was disappointed to see all the neighborhood kids playing outside together when I got home. My daughter is more than pissed off at us that we would not allow her to play. We are on official lock down. If schools can't meet and we are in a state of emergency we do not need to be playing with others. My goal is her health not her happiness.


----------



## Slippy

Outside the gates of Slippy Lodge, people be going stupid...running around trying to buy up toilet paper, paper towels, wipies and other nonsense.

Inside the gates of Slippy Lodge; Pike Manufacturing continues at a rapid rate. Shelter, Food, Water, Medicine, Defense is plentiful and in working order. 

Sippin' some ******* Riviera Whisky with the doors open, soft breeze circulating and a nice soft rain pattering the metal roofing of the famous Slippy Lodge. Dogs on alert but lounging at the ready. 

Firearms are clean and in EXCELLENT working order. New Radians Raptor LT Charging Handle just installed on AR10. Magazines filled and at the ready.

Biggest question is; Whats for Supper? 

And...waiting on stupid unprepared family members who have said for years..."When it gets bad we will just come to your place"...

:vs_lol: Should be fun...

Life is good...


----------



## Smitty901

Really no effect here. Around the state 19 case they think. No deaths. But so they could be seen as effective they closed the schools. Now they are looking for Money lots of it to feed the children that normally get their meals from the school and pay for daycare .
momma aint watching them kids all day. Democrat governor is dancing in the street mo money mo taxes oh yea.
At home way outside of town we are ok. Been stocked up for years. While school is closed I will be keeping Grandson hear with Payton for awhile. We are already thinking about motorcycle road trip.


----------



## Swimmer1

The 2+ tons of food from the Cancelled TPC Golf Tournament will be used to feed the children currently not attending school like during summer sessions. Wolfsons Children's Hospital will need assistance replacing the funds that won't be obtained via the normal TPC charity donation. Local first responders have been hit by quarantines after assisting people found to be positive for the virus. Most of the local cases involve people 50+. Currently residents are urged to follow daily changing instructions via local media outlets. radio-tv-etc. St Aug St Paddy Day events all cancelled, Clay County Agro Fair cancelled. etc etc .......Gov has declared SOE but that may tie in with Presidents SOE to allocate funding for pandemic?


----------



## Joe

Slippy said:


> Outside the gates of Slippy Lodge, people be going stupid...running around trying to buy up toilet paper, paper towels, wipies and other nonsense.
> 
> Inside the gates of Slippy Lodge; Pike Manufacturing continues at a rapid rate. Shelter, Food, Water, Medicine, Defense is plentiful and in working order.
> 
> Sippin' some ******* Riviera Whisky with the doors open, soft breeze circulating and a nice soft rain pattering the metal roofing of the famous Slippy Lodge. Dogs on alert but lounging at the ready.
> 
> Firearms are clean and in EXCELLENT working order. New Radians Raptor LT Charging Handle just installed on AR10. Magazines filled and at the ready.
> 
> Biggest question is; Whats for Supper?
> 
> And...waiting on stupid unprepared family members who have said for years..."When it gets bad we will just come to your place"...
> 
> :vs_lol: Should be fun...
> 
> Life is good...


 @Slippy feels great to be a prepper just about right now doesn't it? years of planning and sacrifice are paying some nice dividends right now Prost! Bro Slippy Prost!


----------



## Bigfoot63

Schools closed here as well, local air force base just announced it will be closed for the duration. My banker told.me.two.days ago.that they just brought home a.deployment from Italy. Yikes!


----------



## Camel923

Schools closing for two weeks, son’s college is closing for two weeks and May do all classes on line after that, hysteria and fighting about toilet paper even before it gets to the shelves. Runs on paper good, disinfectants, canned goods. Reviewing and implementing cdc guide lines in the office in addition to osha regulations. I have multiple plane trips scheduled and aviation may become grounded. No hockey. And all sports post pines or cancelled.


----------



## BamaDOC

Alabama

3/13 toilet paper is gone in my area, so is hand sanitizer, chlorox wipes, disinfectant, and bread
fights in stores, as people are trying to cut in line to get tp and water...
costco shelves are empty, line to get into the parking lots of several grocery stores.

there are cases in my hospital.
it just became real for everyone..... though I'd say now there are still 10-20% who still believe it's nothing but hysteria and over reaction.
a colleague who will manage the respiratory patients is afraid as the flu season has been bad... they don't know how many more cases
they can take before they reach capacity. 

I suspect we will cancel all elective non emergent care including surgeries in the next 2 weeks.
we are running out of medical supplies, gloves gowns, masks.... staff has been stealing boxes of masks from the shelves.. so they removed extra boxes of masks from the shelves and put them on lockdown.... the hospital is telling staff to prepare for child care if you are unable to go home.. .as they may declare state of emergency and mandate staff to stay and work for up to days weeks at a time.

that has scared alot of the single moms and folks with kids...
a couple of the staff who are older (>60 yrs old) and near retirement are afraid of getting sick and dying...
they are at higher risk and are considering quitting if the hospital mandates them to work.

I have so much respect for the military... this is how they feel,... choosing a job where they risk their lives for their fellow citizens.
their families are afraid for them, yet they sacrifice so much for their community. 
hopefully nurses.. therapists... health care workers in general will get a little more love after this is all and done...
lotsa people are afraid right now... afraid of the unknown...

I just shrug and say I"m sure I'll get infected.. but Im sure i'll survive... we have a job to do, and we'll get thru it..

schools are closed.... unsure if they will do online classes
sports are slowly canceling
the roads seem to be less congested, as more people are working from home.
expect panic the next week as cases finally start getting diagnosed...

try to avoid stores this weekend.. have a drink...
hunker down and enjoy the results and security of your preparation...
we were all relaxed last night.... watching netflix... playing board games (kids are getting better at chess)...
better than one of the 20 people who texted me last night in a panic asking me what they need to go buy at the stores...

my wife and I are working on a schedule so the kids have structure, expectations, and normalcy as they are going to be home alot and isolated from their friends.
we'll put them to work with daily chores of cleaning, outdoor work, studying, food prep, and some sort of physical activity...
I look forward to fishing with them as the weather dries out a little bit... and hiking with the dog ....

it feels so good to not worry about having to go out and buy stuff...
the neighbor, and my coalition partners will talk about protection, and sharing skills, and supplies if anyone is short...
I thank so many of you who have unselfishly shared your advice, support, and expertise to help us prepare


----------



## Smitty901

Seems no one can figure out the Governor's order. Is the start day flexible or not when the end day really is. How are the going to provide day care of the city children and meals. Seems he was concerned about one thing. The Teachers union demands.
They could have just switched the dates of the two week spring break and that would have covered 14 days of it. But the union did not like that.
Payton and I are going riding. That virus can catch the motorcycle.


----------



## Prepared One

Situational report from Houston. Dumb and getting dumber. That is all.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> *School districts are closed by order of the governor in Washington's three most populous counties. *That's over half the students in the state out of school. The governor has also asked all remaining school districts to make contingency plans in case they need to close. Inexplicably, even though it's apparently too dangerous to conduct school, the governor has also asked the districts to provide free daycare to the children of health care workers. I understand the importance of keeping these workers on the job, but are their children immune to the virus or somehow undeserving of the same protections as other children? He's also asked them to somehow keep providing free meals to qualified children. I'm not sure how he's envisioning that happening.
> 
> We just had our first corrections officer test positive so I'm guessing a crap ton of prisoners are going to get sick with it, too.


What a difference a day makes. Last night, Inslee made that order state-wide, so you can add another 50,000+ children in the Spokane area now with no place to go...and the weekend for everyone (parents) to figure it out.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Last night T-Woman 1066 and I went on a recon mission. Outskirts of Rockford IL, 4 major stores completely wiped out of TP and wipes / sanitizer. Went back to first store this morning at 8, 2 pallets of TP were getting loaded on the shelves. No issues. My guess at this point, noon, they are already out. The supply chain has not run dry yet, but it will. Give it a week or so...


----------



## Chiefster23

Today’s virus task force press conference; “We are looking at and considering travel restrictions within the country.” 
I was planning a 150 mile run on monday to deliver supplies to my 90 year old mother. Now I will be on the road by 5am tomorrow. Drop off the goods and haul ass back home.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> What a difference a day makes. Last night, Inslee made that order state-wide, so you can add another 50,000+ children in the Spokane area now with no place to go...and the weekend for everyone (parents) to figure it out.


I'm guessing he was shamed into this because states with far fewer cases had done so.


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> What a difference a day makes. Last night, Inslee made that order state-wide, so you can add another 50,000+ children in the Spokane area now with no place to go...and the weekend for everyone (parents) to figure it out.


What do you mean "50,000+ children in the Spokane area now with no place to go"...?

Homeless?


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> What do you mean "50,000+ children in the Spokane area now with no place to go"...?
> 
> Homeless?


Schools, all public and private, ordered closed until the end of April.
It started just in the Seattle area... Gov Inslee spread his spew to the rest of the state.


----------



## pikepole20

NC public schools shut down for at least two weeks starting Monday. Also banned gatherings of 100 or more. I retired from another job and starting working for the school system 5 years ago. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Schools, all public and private, ordered closed until the end of April.
> It started just in the Seattle area... Gov Inslee spread his spew to the rest of the state.


Closing schools makes no sense at all if they're going to be providing daycare to some children, AND private daycare centers remain open. Political theater.


----------



## paulag1955

pikepole20 said:


> NC public schools shut down for at least two weeks starting Monday. Also banned gatherings of 100 or more. I retired from another job and starting working for the school system 5 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


I guess everyone is immune to coronavirus in crowds of less than a hundred.


----------



## hawgrider

19 this morning 25 this afternoon in Meatchicken


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Closing schools makes no sense at all if they're going to be providing daycare to some children, AND private daycare centers remain open. Political theater.


More than that. It is being done to set the stage for year round school. Government child care from birth on all meals served at school. They are hoping to create a problems , then force a tax to cover it and the tax never goes away.
Like healthcare No private day care allowed if they have their way.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> More than that. It is being done to set the stage for year round school. Government child care from birth on all meals served at school. They are hoping to create a problems , then force a tax to cover it and the tax never goes away.
> Like healthcare No private day care allowed if they have their way.


I mean...that's been their dream for years. It just boggles my mind that parents are so willing to hand over control of their children to the state.


----------



## Maine-Marine

all schools in PA closed starting monday - for 2 weeks and then they will re-evaluate


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Closing schools makes no sense at all if they're going to be providing daycare to some children, AND private daycare centers remain open. Political theater.


Yep. And, not for the idiocracy to be outdone, because a lot of the students were fed breakfast and lunch at school - arrangements are being made for them to continue to be fed at.. feeding station locations? wherever those will be. So now, instead of parent dropping child off at school - they'll need to schlep them out twice a day for food. WTF are they _thinking_? (Ans: they're not.)


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I mean...that's been their dream for years. It just boggles my mind that parents are so willing to hand over control of their children to the state.


It's no surprise to me. The 'state' started indoctrinating them 40 years ago. Theirs will be the first generation that effort paid off.


----------



## MountainGirl

hawgrider said:


> 19 this morning 25 this afternoon in Meatchicken


First 3 in Spokane (50 miles south of us).


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. And, not for the idiocracy to be outdone, because a lot of the students were fed breakfast and lunch at school - arrangements are being made for them to continue to be fed at.. feeding station locations? wherever those will be. So now, instead of parent dropping child off at school - they'll need to schlep them out twice a day for food. WTF are they _thinking_? (Ans: they're not.)


Inslee is a moron and apparently his advisors are equally dull. As I said, it's all for show anyway. I'm almost starting to feel like everyone should try to be exposed so we can get this over with as quickly as possible.


----------



## Elvis

They're just trying to slow the spread so that hospitals don't become overrun with more cases than they can handle. If the hospitals can't handle the cases you'll have patients dying in the halls. So the government is trying to slow the rapid rise of new cases while trying to avoid quarantining most people. If 20 million people in the US are going to catch this virus it's best to limit the number of new cases per week to a level the hospitals can handle.

Three choices here.
1. Government doesn't close anything, just does it's best to support the medical field. That would soon result in huge numbers racing to the overloaded hospitals resulting in virus victims being turned away or dying in the halls.
2. Close schools, limit crowd sizes, encourage self quarantine. This will slow the virus spread while still keep most people working making money to feed their families.
3. Enable Martial Law and make everybody except people in critical positions stay home for weeks or months. I don't need to explain the problems that would create. No paycheck, limited food availability, ect…

I'll take option 2 and close the schools.


----------



## Elvis

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. And, not for the idiocracy to be outdone, because a lot of the students were fed breakfast and lunch at school - arrangements are being made for them to continue to be fed at.. feeding station locations? wherever those will be. So now, instead of parent dropping child off at school - they'll need to schlep them out twice a day for food. WTF are they _thinking_? (Ans: they're not.)


I've always believed that schools shouldn't be responsible for providing free food. Raising a child includes feeding your kid. I'm ok with the schools providing hot meals for a fee if the parent is willing to pay for the hot meal.
My parents sent me to school with breakfast in my belly and lunch in a sack. I did the same for my kids; getting up early to make breakfast and pack their lunches before working 60 hours a week to pay for my kid's food. Why should I pay to enable a parent to put their kid's breakfast on my tax bill? My taxes already pay for several food assistance programs.
Lots of sorry assed parents out there and making them provide food for their kids is a fine thing in my opinion.


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> Schools, all public and private, ordered closed until the end of April.
> It started just in the Seattle area... Gov Inslee spread his spew to the rest of the state.


OK?
So why don't the kids just go home?


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> OK?
> So why don't the kids just go home?


Cause this aint 1960 when most moms were home to watch/take care of them. A lot (probably most, these days) of mothers work while the kids are in school. With the schools closed someone has to stay home, or some other supervision found. Closing the schools may be a good idea public-health wise - but it raises hell with all other aspects of daily life.


----------



## Kauboy

Kauboy said:


> Schools announced 2 weeks of home learning following spring break. They won't go back until April 5th. My job said I didn't have to bother with coming into the office the few times I normally do. Toilet paper is gone. Clorox wipes are not to be found.
> 
> The wife set up a Sam's order for *ACTUAL* essentials, and they are all in stock. Electrolyte drinks, canned goods, various other normal grocery items...
> She made a point to say "thank you for being a prepper, we don't need to buy toilet paper", which I got a chuckle out of.
> Vitamin C is in the mail. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Church services are still on, though other activities are being postponed. We do offer a livestream, so we've been ready for remote participation for over 2 years.
> 
> We're ready to hunker down, if necessary.


Church services "transitioned" to online for this week.

Dropped by local Academy Sports and Outdoors to look for some paintball gear, and the ammo shelves were half empty and consolidated to only a few sections. The sales guy said it happened in only 2 days. Oddly, GOBS of .22 cal. No 5.56 or 9mm at all. An excellent reason to diversify your calibers. I could have bought any bolt-action caliber I wanted, lots of 6.5 creedmoor, and some .300AAC. Didn't need any, and try to avoid panic buying (since I normally have everything anyways), but it was there. Might be a reason to keep my .40 even if I don't use/carry it anymore. (still in my truck "active shooter" case)


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> Cause this aint 1960 when most moms were home to watch/take care of them. A lot (probably most, these days) of mothers work while the kids are in school. With the schools closed someone has to stay home, or some other supervision found. Closing the schools may be a good idea public-health wise - but it raises hell with all other aspects of daily life.


N.M.P=Not My Problem to solve

N.G.P.=Not Government's Problem to solve

Note to all young females; Its OK to have a career. Its OK to have kids. Just do one. Don't do both. Doing both makes you a douchebag.


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> N.M.P=Not My Problem to solve
> 
> N.G.P.=Not Government's Problem to solve
> 
> Note to all young females; Its OK to have a career. Its OK to have kids. Just do one. Don't do both. Doing both makes you a douchebag.


ouch slippy... youre going to stir up the hornets nest with that comment..


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> ouch slippy... youre going to stir up the hornets nest with that comment..


:vs_closedeyes:

Arguably, many of society's problems wouldn't exist at the level that they do today if more parents actually raised their kids.


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Arguably, many of society's problems wouldn't exist at the level that they do today if more parents actually raised their kids.


110 % agree with you there...

but so many parents shouldnt be allowed to have kids...

I see folks every day that are fighting natural selection... survival of the stupidest....


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> N.M.P=Not My Problem to solve
> 
> N.G.P.=Not Government's Problem to solve
> 
> Note to all young females; Its OK to have a career. Its OK to have kids. Just do one. Don't do both. Doing both makes you a douchebag.


Note to all old, white men; it is 2020 and women represent 47% of the workforce. So, you can take your 1950s ideas and suck a big, fat egg.

Meal programs at schools are about the kids. Yes, there are parents that can't provide properly for their children. Does that mean the kids should starve? If you want the next generation of that family to make a better life for themselves, It starts with being able to learn in school. Kids that are worrying about food, don't learn and fall behind. The poverty cycle starts all over again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301

My nephew is a senior at a local high school. They are closing for a couple weeks with online study guides.

But...wait for it...all students have to report on Monday to get the info....so...we are going to close, but want a large body of people to show up and possibly spread the virus so they can be told to stay home.

Gooberment education at its best...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> 110 % agree with you there...
> 
> but so many parents shouldnt be allowed to have kids...
> 
> I see folks every day that are fighting natural selection... survival of the stupidest....


Yes indeed. Over 40% of Births in the US are to unwed mothers. 74% of black mothers who gave birth last year were unwed; Hispanics 50% (check this stat I may be off but am close). I suggest to young people all the time to have a vasectomy or a tubal ligation. :vs_closedeyes:



Mish said:


> Note to all old, white men; it is 2020 and women represent 47% of the workforce. So, you can take your 1950s ideas and suck a big, fat egg.
> 
> Meal programs at schools are about the kids. Yes, there are parents that can't provide properly for their children. Does that mean the kids should starve? If you want the next generation of that family to make a better life for themselves, It starts with being able to learn in school. Kids that are worrying about food, don't learn and fall behind. The poverty cycle starts all over again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Most men who encourage their wives to work after having children are puswads and shouldn't have kids. I'll go on record saying that upfront. And nothing wrong with the 1950's mindset. Couples stayed married, education system was great, healthcare was great, population in these United States was great, very few being supported by the government, manufacturing was great.

And no, meal programs are not about the kids, its about government control and socialism. Stupid idea. Ain't nobody starving in these United States that is not mentally ill. Media bullshat.


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> Yes indeed. Over 40% of Births in the US are to unwed mothers. 74% of black mothers who gave birth last year were unwed; Hispanics 50% (check this stat I may be off but am close). I suggest to young people all the time to have a vasectomy or a tubal ligation. :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Most men who encourage their wives to work after having children are puswads and shouldn't have kids. I'll go on record saying that upfront. And nothing wrong with the 1950's mindset. Couples stayed married, education system was great, healthcare was great, population in these United States was great, very few being supported by the government, manufacturing was great.
> 
> And no, meal programs are not about the kids, its about government control and socialism. Stupid idea. Ain't nobody starving in these United States that is not mentally ill. Media bullshat.


 @Mish - it's not about being old, white or male; it's about longing for a time when people took personal responsibility.
@Slippy - I agree with you 99%. That 1% difference is this. It doesn't have to be the woman who stays home...as long as ONE PARENT stays home and raises the kids. I think this is partly our generations' fault, however. We raised the generation that dove head first into wanting all the big toys, massive credit card debt etc that required more time in the work force to pay for....and that 'instant gratification' generation raised _their_ kids to be entitled, spoiled brats. Not all of them, just generally speaking. Add into the equation 40 years of the 'State' ready to step up and provide cradle-to-grave... and you have all the makings for the sausage that today is.

Can't undo this. One bright spot to all this covid BS - is it might just 're-set' things. 
The danger ahead is what this 're-set' is going to look like.
Everything is at a fragile tipping point, and this may be the shove that does it.

Perpetual IMO applied.


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> @Mish - it's not about being old, white or male; it's about longing for a time when people took personal responsibility.
> @Slippy - I agree with you 99%. That 1% difference is this. It doesn't have to be the woman who stays home...as long as ONE PARENT stays home and raises the kids. I think this is partly our generations' fault, however. We raised the generation that dove head first into wanting all the big toys, massive credit card debt etc that required more time in the work force to pay for....and that 'instant gratification' generation raised _their_ kids to be entitled, spoiled brats. Not all of them, just generally speaking. Add into the equation 40 years of the 'State' ready to step up and provide cradle-to-grave... and you have all the makings for the sausage that today is.
> 
> Can't undo this. One bright spot to all this covid BS - is it might just 're-set' things.
> The danger ahead is what this 're-set' is going to look like.
> Everything is at a fragile tipping point, and this may be the shove that does it.
> 
> Perpetual IMO applied.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^SLIPPY APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Fatnlow

we have recently relocated to a huge centre, have no family doctor yet and that seams almost impossible to find. well my wife is breast feeding our second son who is just 5 weeks old. she has run into a difficulty and we had to go to a walk in clinic yesterday. i check online the night before and there are only 2 nearby, one opens at 8 the other at 9. so we are at the door of the first at 5 min to 08:00. doors open and in we go, counter lady tells us sorry we are full for the day. WHAT! she then says people lined up at the door since 05:30 and all appointments for the day are booked. ok so off we go to the other one that opens at 09:00, we arrive at 8:15 and wait at the closed door. we are 5th in line. signs everywhere that if you are here for corona virus related illness GO AWAY! seriously! lady sitting in camp chair 4th in line is there wearing her mask for what you ask, she thinks her daughter has the virus. so we back up 10 feet and wait. once clinic opens we head in and the nurses wont even touch our ID cards, we have to hold them up so they can read them without touching them with their gloved hands. i like to be informed and make conversation so while there i ask nurse and doctor about why so busy and they tell me maybe 75% of the people coming in have no reason to be there. my wife ended up needing antibiotics for an infection which we of course had to get a prescription for so we needed the doctor.

people who dont need a doctor should not be taking up the time of these incredible people!


----------



## Prepared One

Mish said:


> Note to all old, white men; it is 2020 and women represent 47% of the workforce. So, you can take your 1950s ideas and suck a big, fat egg.
> 
> Meal programs at schools are about the kids. Yes, there are parents that can't provide properly for their children. Does that mean the kids should starve? If you want the next generation of that family to make a better life for themselves, It starts with being able to learn in school. Kids that are worrying about food, don't learn and fall behind. The poverty cycle starts all over again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Let the government feed, train, and indoctrinate your kids at taxpayer expense. Isn't socialism grand!!!

Posted by a proud old white male who isn't so easily fooled.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> Note to all old, white men; it is 2020 and women represent 47% of the workforce. So, you can take your 1950s ideas and suck a big, fat egg.
> 
> Meal programs at schools are about the kids. Yes, there are parents that can't provide properly for their children. Does that mean the kids should starve? If you want the next generation of that family to make a better life for themselves, It starts with being able to learn in school. Kids that are worrying about food, don't learn and fall behind. The poverty cycle starts all over again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


And another thing to think about, especially puswad men who allow their infant babies to go to day care at an early age...Why in the HELL would you allow someone other than you and the woman that you chose to "create" life with indoctrinate your innocent and defenseless baby at an extremely early age (12 weeks young in some cases)! Do not have children if you are going to do that!


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> N.M.P=Not My Problem to solve
> 
> N.G.P.=Not Government's Problem to solve
> 
> Note to all young females; Its OK to have a career. Its OK to have kids. Just do one. Don't do both. Doing both makes you a douchebag.


I agree that a lot of the problems we're seeing today are related to people abdicating their responsibility to raise their own children, but there are two parents. Dads can stay home with the kids, too, although in the vast majority of cases moms make better stay at home parents. But it takes two to make the decisions that lead to a two income lifestyle.


----------



## Smitty901

Church and Bible study were pretty much close to normal attendance. Movie theater 20 miles form here was a ghost town.


----------



## paulag1955

Apparently people are not only mobbing the supermarkets, but are mobbing Amazon Fresh as well. Last night I couldn't get a delivery date and this morning I get an error message when I try to check out.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> I agree that a lot of the problems we're seeing today are related to people abdicating their responsibility to raise their own children, but there are two parents. Dads can stay home with the kids, too, although in the vast majority of cases moms make better stay at home parents. But it takes two to make the decisions that lead to a two income lifestyle.


 World has changed. What many are seeing now it is the Mom walking out on the children and dad trying to care for them. Mom got to party you know. We were seeing a lot of it in the Army.
If the village raise a child what you have is just another village idiot.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> World has changed. What many are seeing now it is the Mom walking out on the children and dad trying to care for them. Mom got to party you know. We were seeing a lot of it in the Army.
> If the village raise a child what you have is just another village idiot.


So are you implying that the number of single fathers is now greater than the number of single mothers? Even if that were true, it wouldn't be relevant to my point.


----------



## paulag1955

Shoot, I am cranky today.


----------



## Smit974

The Ohio Governor has just closed all restraints and bars effective 9:00 pm tonight. This issue is blowing up everywhere keep your eyes open and take all required precautions...

Also I am new to this site just wanted to find a place to share information.


----------



## stevekozak

Mish said:


> Note to all old, white men; it is 2020 and women represent 47% of the workforce. So, you can take your 1950s ideas and suck a big, fat egg.
> 
> Meal programs at schools are about the kids. Yes, there are parents that *WON'T* provide properly for their children. Does that mean the kids should starve? If you want the next generation of that family to make a better life for themselves, It starts with being able to learn in school. Kids that are worrying about food, don't learn and fall behind. The poverty cycle starts all over again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am reading backwards through this thread, but I corrected your statement above...


----------



## Jp4GA

Gas prices down about .25 since Friday. Churches all went to an online format for today and next week. Drove through town to take care of a few final items and very few of the restaurants had many customers which is odd for a Sunday afternoon. Our + cases of Covid- doubled overnight on Friday night and then added another 30 over night Saturday so our state is sitting at around 100 cases. I expect the number to continue to climb. Starting tomorrow I work from home teaching my classes online. Husband already works from home so we do not plan to leave our house for at least 2 weeks. I hope it is not longer, but we are prepared should it be longer.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Gas here today was $2.25... I need to buy some cans


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> So are you implying that the number of single fathers is now greater than the number of single mothers? Even if that were true, it wouldn't be relevant to my point.


 No but maybe it should be. Law still favors the mother no madder how messed up she is. Many fathers now days are the ones stepping up. Cities like Milwaukee they expect the school to be a daycare even when parents don't work. Close the school and a lot of children will be on the street.


----------



## MountainGirl

Smit974 said:


> The Ohio Governor has just closed all restraints and bars effective 9:00 pm tonight. This issue is blowing up everywhere keep your eyes open and take all required precautions...
> 
> Also I am new to this site just wanted to find a place to share information.


Welcome, Smit, your update is welcome.
Scoot over to the New Member Section & make a brief intro post if you would. Glad we have more Ohio eyes on the ground.


----------



## Chiefster23

I can’t confirm, but a friend just told me that the governor is closing all liquor stores tomorrow. No wine or hard stuff. This will also kill the bars as they must also buy their hard stuff from the Pennsylvania State stores too. The step daughter told me they shut down Columbia Mall, one of the biggest malls in the Baltimore area. Locally, Pitt chased all their students off campus.


----------



## MountainGirl

Chiefster23 said:


> I can't confirm, but a friend just told me that the governor is closing all liquor stores tomorrow. No wine or hard stuff. This will also kill the bars as they must also buy their hard stuff from the Pennsylvania State stores too. The step daughter told me they shut down Columbia Mall, one of the biggest malls in the Baltimore area. Locally, Pitt chased all their students off campus.


PA might. OH & IL closed them today.


----------



## Jp4GA

Maine-Marine said:


> Gas here today was $2.25... I need to buy some cans


We saw gas at $1.84 close to the GA/TN line on the GA side. In my town it is at $1.95. We have not seen it under $2 in a while.


----------



## 1895gunner

Our local gas in NW Georgia hit $1.99 yesterday. 1st time I've seen it under $2 4ever... Welcome sight...


----------



## Kauboy

There is a rumor going around that the CDC is recommending an 8 week period of no gatherings of 50 or more people. Tons of restaurants across the country are going delivery or drive-thru only.
We've started our daily dosing of Vit C to keep up immunities and won't be going anywhere that isn't absolutely required. (shouldn't need anything)
Again, the wife said "I'll never question your stockpiling again", but she's still nervous. She hates when anything is out of the ordinary. Pretty sure it's where my son gets it from.
I just keep trying to reassure and comfort. We have what we need, we will be fine.
Since the stores are all out, tomorrow we make bread!

Good luck to you and yours. Stay safe and well.


----------



## Piratesailor

Kauboy said:


> There is a rumor going around that the CDC is recommending an 8 week period of no gatherings of 50 or more people. Tons of restaurants across the country are going delivery or drive-thru only.
> We've started our daily dosing of Vit C to keep up immunities and won't be going anywhere that isn't absolutely required. (shouldn't need anything)
> Again, the wife said "I'll never question your stockpiling again", but she's still nervous. She hates when anything is out of the ordinary. Pretty sure it's where my son gets it from.
> I just keep trying to reassure and comfort. We have what we need, we will be fine.
> Since the stores are all out, tomorrow we make bread!
> 
> Good luck to you and yours. Stay safe and well.


yeah..my wife has now become a prepper. About a month ago she wasn't taking this too serious but last week she was switched on. The kids were thankful too.. especially since I gave them some TP! LOL


----------



## Annie

If anything good comes out of this, it's that people will learn to prepare a little at a time rather than running around like chickens with heads cut off. 

My girls are getting stir crazy already. I won't let them go anywhere.


----------



## Mish

Pennsylvania is starting to close liquor stores indefinitely! Ahhhhhh!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## warrior4

Bars and restaurants are closing dine-in services here in MI starting at 3pm. Many places were already shut down when I was out and about earlier. Drive-thru's, delivery, or take out are all still good to go though.


----------



## Smitty901

Mish said:


> Pennsylvania is starting to close liquor stores indefinitely! Ahhhhhh!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


 A prepared person with need of the stuff would be prepared. I don't drink it but some good whiskey, Brandy, Some TN wine and a mix of other common bottles are stored.

Payton has no school today. It was a normal teacher end of quarter work day. She goes back tomorrow and then the school shuts down at the end of the day for about 30 days. Don't make much sense but that is how the Union wanted it.
Payton and I are going for a sidecar ride to pass the time. OT appointment at 5 Pm so we have time.


----------



## paulag1955

More restrictions in Washington.


----------



## Mish

If you have a Twitter account look up
Bourbon Street coronavirus 

Some scary shit. There is a video of 5-6 police cars telling people that too many people are gathered together. They need to go home. 
It is straight out of a scifi movie. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Pickman04 said:


> @Annie, unfortunately I don't believe many ppl will learn there lesson... they never do apparently bc it's the same story every time another disaster is about to hit. People run out and by everything under the sun and then when it all blows over the pawn shops are overflowing with bargains on things like guns and generators and the like... people will never learn if they haven't already


Could be. Maybe some will learn. I think it has opened my son's eyes a bit.


----------



## Tango2X

Just heard from a friend who is a tug boat captain at port of Miami--
Seven cruise ships in port, six at piers, one at anchor---- all empty.


----------



## Smitty901

Payton and I loaded up the sidecar and went for a ride. While on the ride the PT/OT clinic called and said a bunch had canceled if we wanted to come early , so we did.
At clinic you had to answer a bunch of question and get a green dot tuck on you to enter. Must be a magic green dot.
In town McDonald's was drive up only as was Taco bell. Small restaurant was open as normal 3 people inside. Traffic in town was about normal.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Payton and I loaded up the sidecar and went for a ride. While on the ride the PT/OT clinic called and said a bunch had canceled if we wanted to come early , so we did.
> At clinic you had to answer a bunch of question and get a green dot tuck on you to enter. Must be a magic green dot.
> In town McDonald's was drive up only as was Taco bell. Small restaurant was open as normal 3 people inside. Traffic in town was about normal.


That is more than cool!


----------



## Chiefster23

I buy chicken from a small wholesaler. He gets a large shipment in on Tuesdays so I called today just to make sure he was still receiving his product tomorrow as usual. He said shipments are being cut as his suppliers can’t keep up with demand. He said to call first before coming out. I guess the farms and butchers can’t keep up but I’m hoping he gets enough. Since restaurants and bars are closing, that may ease his demand a bit.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> That is more than cool!


 She loves to ride. She is at over 12,000 miles now in the sidecars.
Governor changed his mind again issued an order of no more that 50 people allowed in one place at a time. So the schools shut down a day early. Once again he showed he did not have a clue . just issuing orders with out looking at what he just issued.
what that means to us...we are going riding again tomorrow.


----------



## hawgrider

All bars, restaurants casinos closed at 3pm today by order of Govenor Whitless in Mi. All those people are now out of work.

Did ya see any of the President and experts press conference today? They are talking August for this kungfu to wind down. WTF over!


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> All bars, restaurants casinos closed at 3pm today by order of Govenor Whitless in Mi. All those people are now out of work.
> 
> Did ya see any of the President and experts press conference today? They are talking August for this kungfu to wind down. WTF over!


 Well LE in the city can't get Crack dealers off the street how they going to enforce limits on people gathering. No school business shut down ripe for the picking the hood will be out in full force.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> All bars, restaurants casinos closed at 3pm today by order of Govenor Whitless in Mi. All those people are now out of work.
> 
> Did ya see any of the President and experts press conference today? They are talking August for this kungfu to wind down. WTF over!


They don't have a clue. They are just tossing something on the wall.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Well LE in the city can't get Crack dealers off the street how they going to enforce limits on people gathering. No school business shut down ripe for the picking the hood will be out in full force.


Well now that you ask...

I heard a rumor from a friend that some national guard friends have just been given marching order their bags are ready and about to be deployed. Yes its just rumor so lets see if this one has any meat. I'd bet will know within 2 weeks. Lockdown cometh enforced by National guard? Hang on it going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Well now that you ask...
> 
> I heard a rumor from a friend that some national guard friends have just been given marching order their bags are ready and about to be deployed. Yes its just rumor so lets see if this one has any meat. I'd bet will know within 2 weeks. Lockdown cometh enforced by National guard? Hang on it going to be a bumpy ride.


 The unions get pissed when States use the guard. As a Function of the state and not federal government, the rules,pay and benefits are different . Some states grant the guard police power or implied police power some do not. So it gets tricky from one to another.


----------



## Slippy

I don't believe half of what the clueless taxpayer funded fools are spouting 24-7.


----------



## Piratesailor

All schools in the houston metro area and surrounding cities have cancelled school until April 10.

And in houston/ Harris county only drive through and take out from restaurants with all bars and clubs closed.


----------



## Jp4GA

So last night from 10:00 pm until the early morning hours we had a lot of planes, and choppers flying over head. Most likely heading to Dobbins and other airfields in the area-- these were not passenger planes. Also this morning a friend reported train after train using tracks that are almost never used near her home. Hoping this is transportation of goods, but thinking it is transportation of troops since the flights did not sound like typical passenger planes. I grew up on military bases and those planes have a different sound to them.


----------



## Smitty901

With schools closed . The school system is going to deliver meals to every students home. OK I have been trying to get a hold of them and say no thanks. But the school is closed.


----------



## watcher

Just a hint..Take the food and if not needed give it to someone else..If they think you have enough and then feces happens big time you may have some unwanted visitors..


----------



## Smitty901

watcher said:


> Just a hint..Take the food and if not needed give it to someone else..If they think you have enough and then feces happens big time you may have some unwanted visitors..


 I do not live in town. The resources they would waste even getting it out here would be silly at best. I am sure if they have more than needed they will donate in town. I did get a hold of them a few minutes ago and they were happy I made it clear it was not needed or wanted.
Unwanted visitor showing up here would regret that mistake. 1 my dog is always hungry. 2 I would prove to be someone they do not want to deal with.


----------



## SOCOM42

Mish said:


> If you have a Twitter account look up
> Bourbon Street coronavirus
> 
> Some scary shit. There is a video of 5-6 police cars telling people that too many people are gathered together. They need to go home.
> It is straight out of a scifi movie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


A hell of a lot more things are caught around there than COVID-19, they kill slowly.


----------



## Chiefster23

I started practicing social distancing two weeks ago and I’ve cranked it into overdrive since last weekend. One big concern is the grocery stores. The government is telling us to avoid crowds or groups of more than 10 people. But the food stores are extremely overcrowded. Yesterday I drove past one store and I have NEVER seen that parking lot so full of cars in my entire life. I’m not sure how this can be avoided but if people need to shop for food, they are going to be exposed to big crowds. This isn’t such a big concern for those of us that are well stocked but it looks like foods stores will become the prime place for people to get infected going forward.


----------



## Prepared One

I was out and about yesterday and noticed most of the kids who are supposed to be home not infecting people where out running the streets and in the parks playing soccer, basketball, etc. So much for quarantine. Some businesses where operating normally with bug protocols in place and most where not seeing vendors or sales people, some where gearing up to work from home, traffic was lighter then usual and there where fewer trucks it seemed. The Governor activated the Texas National Guard. Grocery stores where open and from what I hear you can buy what you need in limited quantities but you may have to wait in line at check outs in some stores. 

It's going to be a long ass summer if they drag this out through August.


----------



## soyer38301

Just heard there is 2 possible cases on campus today. Teating is not back yet, but I will be working from home today and for the foreseeable future....I'm high risk and will not take a chance.
This is in Joliet IL. 2 students in the dorms and untold others that have come in co tact with them and anything they have touched.

And, of course, the talking heads have not told the staff anything as of yet!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

We have everything we need at Slippy Lodge, and more...or so I thought!

This am, Mrs Slippy, bless her heart, awoke from her beauty slumber and proclaimed...

"I am going to the damn grocery store, I want to make sure I have my Palmetto Cheese Spread! The Piggly Wiggly (the closest grocery store in our rural neck of the woods) doesn't carry it so I'm going to the Publix (in suburban hell)."

....and in a split second she was out the door!

Evidently my calculated and comprehensive approach to being prepared did not include Palmetto Cheese; "The Pimento Cheese with Soul"!









If any of you care or are concerned, I may die over a container of Cheesy Goodness but my lovely bride will be happy...


----------



## Michael_Js

Many restaurants are closing down by us - not even doing take out. We're trying to find local places to support by ordering takeout, so we'll see by date night, this Saturday. Lowe's was crowded yesterday with many employees wearing nitryl gloves and many customers wearing work gloves. Many employees wiping down surfaces with clorox wipes. I carried my own with me. Then got gas at the local grocery store - packed parking lot, but I didn't go in...

We're still getting our CSA (Community Shared Agriculture) deliveries of fresh veggies/fruit, plus eating off frozen crops from last years harvest. Although, the fresh garlic bulbs are gone  So, in September of last year, I planted 148 cloves for this year's harvest 

Garden is almost ready for planting - once spring is really here and we stop 25 degree nights/mornings. Just added 4 rows, 30' long each, for corn! They are besides the 12 raised beds. The greenhouse is filled with little dirt pots and veggie seeds we put in the week before last.

We're working on it! Doing our best to keep low. I'm working from home (2nd week now) as dictated by our company. We have manufacturing at our facility, so the offices are still open and operating. My wife normally works from home, but is still going out to volunteer at the animal shelter - her passion.

Peace out,
Michael J.


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> We have everything we need at Slippy Lodge, and more...or so I thought!
> 
> This am, Mrs Slippy, bless her heart, awoke from her beauty slumber and proclaimed...
> 
> "I am going to the damn grocery store, I want to make sure I have my Palmetto Cheese Spread! The Piggly Wiggly (the closest grocery store in our rural neck of the woods) doesn't carry it so I'm going to the Publix (in suburban hell)."
> 
> ....and in a split second she was out the door!
> 
> Evidently my calculated and comprehensive approach to being prepared did not include Palmetto Cheese; "The Pimento Cheese with Soul"!
> 
> View attachment 104505
> 
> 
> If any of you care or are concerned, I may die over a container of Cheesy Goodness but my lovely bride will be happy...


******************************UPDATE**************************************

Mrs Slippy returned from the Publix D&R......................Dejected and Rejected! :vs_blush:

They were out of Palmetto Cheese, the Pimento Cheese with Soul!

She reported that the meat department was out of the normal cuts of meat but pigs feet was in abundance.

Cheese aisle was limited, milk was gone and of course TP was out as well.

Produce was filled so she picked up some apples, oranges and bananas.


----------



## Smitty901

I was suppose to call the VA and make an appointment for with in 30 days. I called they are not making any until July . That does not make much sense.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

The wife just texted me, no. students till maybe next year!! wtf!!


----------



## admin

With all the craziness in the world right now, I want to ask, how are *YOU* doing? It's time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face. Are you doing okay? Are you anxious? Frustrated? Angry? Let's truly talk to each other. Ya wanna know why? It really is gonna be okay.

Initially, I was simply a bit concerned but I was cautiously optimistic. Yesterday though, I realized it was going into ANY store that was increasing my anxiety. The expressions on the older folks and young mama's faces as they searched for what they need was breaking my heart. The "shellshocked" faces seeing the empty aisles triggered my first actual fear.
It doesn't matter if it is a REAL fear. It matters that some of us are feeling it. How do I resolve that? I stop feeding the fear, by staying away from it all. I may not have everything that I WANT but I do have everything that I NEED.


----------



## paulag1955

Cricket said:


> With all the craziness in the world right now, I want to ask, how are *YOU* doing? It's time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face. Are you doing okay? Are you anxious? Frustrated? Angry? Let's truly talk to each other. Ya wanna know why? It really is gonna be okay.
> 
> Initially, I was simply a bit concerned but I was cautiously optimistic. Yesterday though, I realized it was going into ANY store that was increasing my anxiety. The expressions on the older folks and young mama's faces as they searched for what they need was breaking my heart. The "shellshocked" faces seeing the empty aisles triggered my first actual fear.
> It doesn't matter if it is a REAL fear. It matters that some of us are feeling it. How do I resolve that? I stop feeding the fear, by staying away from it all. I may not have everything that I WANT but I do have everything that I NEED.


I'm not fearful, exactly. I'd say that I'm more unsettled. It was disturbing to see empty shelves in the supermarket for the first time in my life. I'm stressed because two of my daughters aren't local (which I don't like at the best of times) and I'm limited in my ability to help them if they need it. But I'm coping. Oddly enough, it was the Amazon announcement that they're changing up their operations that bothered me the most.


----------



## Piratesailor

ya know.. I'm cautious.. and this bug has me concerned.

but what really has me worried/scared is the economy! holy hell batman..


----------



## Smitty901

Cricket said:


> With all the craziness in the world right now, I want to ask, how are *YOU* doing? It's time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face. Are you doing okay? Are you anxious? Frustrated? Angry? Let's truly talk to each other. Ya wanna know why? It really is gonna be okay.
> 
> Initially, I was simply a bit concerned but I was cautiously optimistic. Yesterday though, I realized it was going into ANY store that was increasing my anxiety. The expressions on the older folks and young mama's faces as they searched for what they need was breaking my heart. The "shellshocked" faces seeing the empty aisles triggered my first actual fear.
> It doesn't matter if it is a REAL fear. It matters that some of us are feeling it. How do I resolve that? I stop feeding the fear, by staying away from it all. I may not have everything that I WANT but I do have everything that I NEED.


 Feeling fine. I am concerned for the older people they may suffer from the virus more than others. Not one that lives in fear of anything. We tend to be the type that act. Effects on daily life for this house hold are not many .
School is shut down so Payton is here all day for at least the next month.
You can't get a cup of coffee at Kwik trip by just walking in the door. Many are gas only.I know the stores are shot on some items, but nothing we need really. 
Lot of the political games of it are causing financial worry for many. Open door for the socialist to gain ground . We are not letting that bother us .


----------



## Chiefster23

Here at Fort Chiefster, we are good. We have what we need and I have prepped as much as possible. I am fearful of the political games being played and the huge financial disaster that is about to hit a great many Americans. I’m afraid it will take a long time for our country to recover. And some make take advantage of that in ways that will hurt freedom loving people. And finally the frosting on the cake; the shit the Chinese are pulling. As of today, the wife and I are cutting back on watching so much of this non-stop MSM hype. I’m in “coronavirus overload”.


----------



## Kauboy

First confirmed case has now been reported in our county.

Got a text from my mother asking if I had any shotgun shells for her shotgun. She seemed surprised when I told her I had her shotgun as well, haha.
She said she has ammo for their handgun, but none for the shotty. I told her the ol' Winchester 1300 with 28" barrel wasn't a sufficient choice for home defense, and recommended a new model. She scoffed.
She's never shot either of their guns, but thinks she'll know how to use them under stress. Oh... she won't keep them loaded either.
Yeah... she's one of those.

She wouldn't even own a gun until she moved out to "the country" where she feared snakes. Her solution? Bird gun?? Bless her heart.
Then, for reasons unknown to me, they decided they wanted a 9mm handgun. My father has fired it during one or two range trips... 6-8 years ago.

Lord help us all.


----------



## Smitty901

In the US last 12 months 60,000 deaths from drug over doses . Where is the action and outrage from that.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> In the US last 12 months 60,000 deaths from drug over doses . Where is the action and outrage from that.


Last time I checked, it was pretty easy to avoid dying of a drug overdose.


----------



## Denton

paulag1955 said:


> Last time I checked, it was pretty easy to avoid dying of a drug overdose.


Yup, and my elderly parents can't catch a deadly case of drug overdose from drug addict.


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Yup, and my elderly parents can't catch a deadly case of drug overdose from drug addict.


Exactly.


----------



## SGG

Girlfriend works at a local Orthopedic Hospital. Last she heard they might shut down for 2 months. They locked up masks and supplies a while back because employees were stealing.

She just texted me today from work that there has been the first death related to the virus here in our city. I haven't been able to confirm that through news outlets yet. I do not doubt that though.

Latest I heard, there were a couple of cases in my County. Both had been traveling outside the United States.


----------



## Denton

Two cases in Dothan, Alabama.


----------



## Jp4GA

Nearby county has instituted a curfew 9pm-7am you must be in your house, unless you are considered to be essential. Most local malls are closing as of 5 pm tonight. We have 3 deaths in our state and are up to 297 confirmed (as of 9 this morning). 

No new rumors on schools, but we are all closed until March 31, then most have Spring Break. I have been teaching online and it is not as easy as everyone thinks.


----------



## Jp4GA

Cricket said:


> With all the craziness in the world right now, I want to ask, how are *YOU* doing? It's time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face. Are you doing okay? Are you anxious? Frustrated? Angry? Let's truly talk to each other. Ya wanna know why? It really is gonna be okay.


So these times are crazy. I went from teaching high school juniors and seniors daily in person to teaching them online. I am not as concerned as many because my family is prepared. I teach job skills and budgeting skills and asked the kids to do a little research on the Economic Impact of Covid 19. Most of the kids did a great job, but what hurt was reading how many of them fear running out of food, how many of them fear loosing parents and/or grandparents. I am pissed off that they are unprepared because their parents did not prep in any way. However, I am also hopeful because many of them cited lessons about having extra stuff on hand in the future and never wanting to be in this type of uncomfortable situation again.


----------



## soyer38301

Jp4GA said:


> Nearby county has instituted a curfew 9pm-7am you must be in your house, unless you are considered to be essential. Most local malls are closing as of 5 pm tonight. We have 3 deaths in our state and are up to 297 confirmed (as of 9 this morning).
> 
> No new rumors on schools, but we are all closed until March 31, then most have Spring Break. I have been teaching online and it is not as easy as everyone thinks.


Try being on the tech side trying to get higher ed instructors to understand what they are supposed to do with online classes....

I tell our student workers. . As you become more educated, don't get stupid...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

Jp4GA said:


> Nearby county has instituted a curfew 9pm-7am you must be in your house, unless you are considered to be essential. Most local malls are closing as of 5 pm tonight. We have 3 deaths in our state and are up to 297 confirmed (as of 9 this morning).
> 
> No new rumors on schools, but we are all closed until March 31, then most have Spring Break. I have been teaching online and it is not as easy as everyone thinks.


I have a big personal problem with curfews.
The right to travel is not restricted only to times of good communal health.
Curfews are explicitly designed to control the movement of free people, nothing more. In a world of "liberty vs. security", I'll take liberty ever single time. With it, I can ensure my OWN security.


----------



## Jp4GA

soyer38301 said:


> Try being on the tech side trying to get higher ed instructors to understand what they are supposed to do with online classes....
> 
> I tell our student workers. . As you become more educated, don't get stupid...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I totally get that. Parents are getting upset and calling our help desk and emailing our help desk and 90% of the time the issue is user errors. Plus most have no concept of the overload that is happening to these systems right now. In the past I could do a video on our platform and it would render in a minute or less now it is taking hours, I get it but others who have never done online are frustrated. Then we have those that set due dates and have no compassion if someone submits late. Well it is late because the system was slow, or the student had internet connection issues, or maybe they are sharing a computer with a working parent or siblings that also have school work to do.

I am thankful online is an option, learning will continue and we will not have to do make up days.


----------



## Jp4GA

I have a problem with curfews too. I assume it will spread to our county soon.


----------



## MountainGirl

Jp4GA said:


> I totally get that. Parents are getting upset and calling our help desk and emailing our help desk and 90% of the time the issue is user errors. Plus most have no concept of the overload that is happening to these systems right now. In the past I could do a video on our platform and it would render in a minute or less now it is taking hours, I get it but others who have never done online are frustrated. Then we have those that set due dates and have no compassion if someone submits late. Well it is late because the system was slow, or the student had internet connection issues, or maybe they are sharing a computer with a working parent or siblings that also have school work to do.
> 
> I am thankful online is an option, learning will continue and we will not have to do make up days.


The physical infrastructures of the internet, wired or wireless, were not designed to handle this load. 
Think of it this way: Our 3/4" garden hose keeps our lawn watered just fine; but using it to put out a fire on the mountainside - it would fail every time.


----------



## Kauboy

MountainGirl said:


> The physical infrastructures of the internet, wired or wireless, were not designed to handle this load.
> Think of it this way: Our 3/4" garden hose keeps our lawn watered just fine; but using it to put out a fire on the mountainside - it would fail every time.


Actually, we've stayed pretty well ahead of the curve while increasing throughput. We aren't using the "garden hoses" of the old ARPANET system anymore. We are using glass filament to push data at speeds we can hardly fathom.
5 years ago, a group developed a fiber cable that could push 255 terabits of data per second.


> To put 255Tbps into perspective, the fastest single-fiber links in commercial operation top out at 100Gbps, or 2,550 times slower. 255Tbps is mindbogglingly quick; it's greater, by far, than the total capacity of every cable - hundreds of glass fibers - currently spanning the Atlantic Ocean. In fact, 255 terabits per second is similar to - or maybe even more than - *the total sum of all traffic flowing across the internet at peak time*.


(emphasis added by me)
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...d-carry-all-the-internet-traffic-single-fiber

Yeah, that was an "extreme" example, but it was also 5 years ago.
Add to this, the fact that we are rolling out wireless 5G across the world, and it has a top theoretical speed of 10 gigabits (100x faster than 4G's 100 megabits, and only 10x slower than wired 100 gigabit fiber), we are generating available bandwidth like crazy.
Streaming services like Netflix, Hulu, and Disney+ couldn't function if large volume data wasn't possible.
The fact that we even still track data usage for pricing schemes boggles the mind. At some point, how much you use will become irrelevant.

As far as the U.S. goes, we aren't straining our internet at all.
Our aging electrical system on the other hand... :vs_shocked:


----------



## runfiveslittlegirl

Schools are finally out in Idaho. No idea for how long. 
The local hospital is flooded with people, every ache and cough seems to have people going in. 

People are officially in the grocery store crying because they can't find themselves or their parents toilet paper. 
So far we haven't been told to stay home but most are.


----------



## Jp4GA

Jp4GA said:


> Nearby county has instituted a curfew 9pm-7am you must be in your house, unless you are considered to be essential. Most local malls are closing as of 5 pm tonight. We have 3 deaths in our state and are up to 297 confirmed (as of 9 this morning).
> 
> No new rumors on schools, but we are all closed until March 31, then most have Spring Break. I have been teaching online and it is not as easy as everyone thinks.


So I mistyped..... we have 197 confirmed not 297....


----------



## MountainGirl

Kauboy said:


> Actually, we've stayed pretty well ahead of the curve while increasing throughput. We aren't using the "garden hoses" of the old ARPANET system anymore. We are using glass filament to push data at speeds we can hardly fathom.
> 5 years ago, a group developed a fiber cable that could push 255 terabits of data per second.
> (emphasis added by me)
> https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...d-carry-all-the-internet-traffic-single-fiber
> 
> Yeah, that was an "extreme" example, but it was also 5 years ago.
> Add to this, the fact that we are rolling out wireless 5G across the world, and it has a top theoretical speed of 10 gigabits (100x faster than 4G's 100 megabits, and only 10x slower than wired 100 gigabit fiber), we are generating available bandwidth like crazy.
> Streaming services like Netflix, Hulu, and Disney+ couldn't function if large volume data wasn't possible.
> The fact that we even still track data usage for pricing schemes boggles the mind. At some point, how much you use will become irrelevant.
> 
> As far as the U.S. goes, we aren't straining our internet at all.
> Our aging electrical system on the other hand... :vs_shocked:


It all sounds really great - but speed is determined by the slowest 'component' in the chain to the end-user.
In other words - as soon as we all have fiber to the desktop, or even to the towers, we'll all be good. 
Until then... 
Also, 3G and 4G cant even access the 5G system - and all those students trying to log-in, download, all of it, well - I wish them best of luck. @Jp4GA is right; the teachers need patience; as do we all.


----------



## Kauboy

MountainGirl said:


> It all sounds really great - but speed is determined by the slowest 'component' in the chain to the end-user.
> In other words - as soon as we all have fiber to the desktop, or even to the towers, we'll all be good.
> Until then...
> Also, 3G and 4G cant even access the 5G system - and all those students trying to log-in, download, all of it, well - I wish them best of luck. @Jp4GA is right; the teachers need patience; as do we all.


Like I said, that new tech is staying ahead of the curve. We haven't maxed out our current ubiquitous technology yet, and we are still pushing toward the future with more!
Lessons will be learned from this time, I'm sure. But thankfully we are not about to overload the internet just yet.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901

MountainGirl said:


> It all sounds really great - but speed is determined by the slowest 'component' in the chain to the end-user.
> In other words - as soon as we all have fiber to the desktop, or even to the towers, we'll all be good.
> Until then...
> Also, 3G and 4G cant even access the 5G system - and all those students trying to log-in, download, all of it, well - I wish them best of luck. @Jp4GA is right; the teachers need patience; as do we all.


 Where we live the fiber cable may run right down the side of the road but you can get it. They have made it clear it will not happen. You have dial up witch generally does not work out here. You have satellite witch is expensive and a ripp off on what they say you get and what you get. 
Or option 3 RF signal off a water tower. 4.3 miles away. It is by no means fast. But not limited like the Satellite and works s pretty well in bad weather. That is what I have


----------



## paulag1955

We are really lucky in Grand Coulee. The neighboring county's P.U.D. provides fiber optic internet. It doesn't run out to the boonies where our place is, but a local provider piggy backs off their system and provides line of sight internet via microwave. It's fast, it's unlimited and it's cheap ($50/month!). Before that, the only choice was satellite, which seems like it would be great, but it's slow, expensive, and the download limits preclude streaming anything.


----------



## watcher

Personally I am bored..So bored that I am peeling the labels off of the soup/chili/etc cans...That way I will be surprised when it comes to chow time...:laugh:


----------



## KUSA

watcher said:


> Personally I am bored..So bored that I am peeling the labels off of the soup/chili/etc cans...That way I will be surprised when it comes to chow time...:laugh:


When I was a kid, I did that very thing.

Got my ass beat over that one. Never again.


----------



## Kauboy

Well, our local town government has officially increased their powers in what they call a "disaster declaration".
They claim it is all in the name of preventing spread. They have a provision in it that the declaration is only in effect for 7 days... unless it is renewed.
Texas law grants any mayor the "powers of the Governor" with respect to their locale when such declarations are issued. That rubs me all kinds of wrong ways. There is a provision in the declaration that states "*That this declaration hereby authorizes the use of all lawfully available enforcement tools.*" That's FAR too vague for my liking.
These are apparently duplicate declarations from Fort Worth, our largest local neighbor.

The folks came by to pick up their shotgun. That was an odd scenario. They called ahead of time and asked me to put it on the porch. I wasn't about to leave a gun on the porch, even in the case. So I stood at the door while still on the phone with them. My dad got out while my mother stayed in the truck on the phone. Dad wouldn't approach the porch until I stepped inside, even though the case was 8 feet or so away from me. They are taking it serious, and I'm thankful for that. They've never been the kind to prepare ahead of time, but they are resourceful. My mother even made her own disinfectant wipes to keep with them, because she couldn't find any at the stores.

Checked on my little brother. He says he's good. He'd hit the grocery before the rush happened, so he has a few weeks of normal groceries on hand. Says he doesn't need anything at this time, but knew I would be the one to be ready for this. Hopefully he learns something from this too.


----------



## Prepared One

It sure feels different driving around Houston these days. The traffic is light and most drivers are polite, for now. There has been a few brawls over TP and water at the stores but other then that it's been relatively calm from what I can see. I expect that to change as time goes on. 

My wife found water at a store she decided to stop at but was only allowed one case so she grabbed it. No TP, meats, milk, or any cleaning supplies. She had to pick up her meds and there was a long line of cars waiting in line. 

I am well stocked on supplies but I figure if I can score some extra water and food over the next few days I will. 
In the back of my mind, for some reason, a creeping reoccurring thought, the calm before the storm. So I will get it while the gettin can be got.


----------



## stevekozak

Kauboy said:


> Well, our local town government has officially increased their powers in what they call a "disaster declaration".
> They claim it is all in the name of preventing spread. They have a provision in it that the declaration is only in effect for 7 days... unless it is renewed.
> Texas law grants any mayor the "powers of the Governor" with respect to their locale when such declarations are issued. That rubs me all kinds of wrong ways. There is a provision in the declaration that states "*That this declaration hereby authorizes the use of all lawfully available enforcement tools.*" That's FAR too vague for my liking.
> These are apparently duplicate declarations from Fort Worth, our largest local neighbor.
> 
> The folks came by to pick up their shotgun. That was an odd scenario. They called ahead of time and asked me to put it on the porch. I wasn't about to leave a gun on the porch, even in the case. So I stood at the door while still on the phone with them. My dad got out while my mother stayed in the truck on the phone. Dad wouldn't approach the porch until I stepped inside, even though the case was 8 feet or so away from me. They are taking it serious, and I'm thankful for that. They've never been the kind to prepare ahead of time, but they are resourceful. My mother even made her own disinfectant wipes to keep with them, because she couldn't find any at the stores.
> 
> Checked on my little brother. He says he's good. He'd hit the grocery before the rush happened, so he has a few weeks of normal groceries on hand. Says he doesn't need anything at this time, but knew I would be the one to be ready for this. Hopefully he learns something from this too.


Mayors and cities with powers.....Ok. The COTUS gives me powers too, and I fully intend to use them as necessary. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## paulag1955

I was at Costco yesterday. They were metering people going into the store, but at mid-afternoon there was no line to get in. They were completely out of paper products except for a partial pallet of Kleenex. All the C&H granulated sugar was gone, but there were a few bags of organic sugar available so I snagged one. No flour whatsoever. The bread aisle was about 3/4 stocked and there were plenty of canned foods available. The meat cases were full as was the dairy room...plenty of milk, eggs and butter. They had pallets of bottled water, but were limiting people to one case. I didn't need bottled water, but I wanted some carbonated water. I put two cases of the Kirkland brand La Croix knock off in my cart, but when I went to check out, they said there was a limit of one, even though it wasn't marked on the shelf. The checker said they limited items are changing so fast that they can't keep up with posting the limits. No big deal; we have bottled water and I don't expect the tap to stop flowing...I just like my bubbly water.


----------



## A Watchman

Governor Abbott in Texas has mandated effective midnight friday the closing of all in dining restaurant services, theaters, gyms, schools, etc. Most restaurants will implement pick up or delivery services.


----------



## MountainGirl

A Watchman said:


> Governor Abbott in Texas has mandated effective midnight friday the closing of all in dining restaurant services, theaters, gyms, schools, etc. Most restaurants will implement pick up or delivery services.


Welcome to hell.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> It sure feels different driving around Houston these days. The traffic is light and most drivers are polite, for now. There has been a few brawls over TP and water at the stores but other then that it's been relatively calm from what I can see. I expect that to change as time goes on.
> 
> My wife found water at a store she decided to stop at but was only allowed one case so she grabbed it. No TP, meats, milk, or any cleaning supplies. She had to pick up her meds and there was a long line of cars waiting in line.
> 
> I am well stocked on supplies but I figure if I can score some extra water and food over the next few days I will.
> In the back of my mind, for some reason, a creeping reoccurring thought, the calm before the storm. So I will get it while the gettin can be got.


Why buy bottled water? Fill up containers from the tap and put a few drops of bleach in. Any sturdy screw top beverage/food grade jug will do.

I guess I'm lucky? If I want fine water I put the jugs in the truck and there are several mountain springs that have been used over 100 years without treatment. I go to them for water for canning and food processing. One comes from 4000 ft down and was used by the native americans, for ?????? years


----------



## Piratesailor

Texas, as a state, just shut down all restaurants except for take out and no meetings over 10 people.

https://abc13.com/politics/texas-bans-all-dine-in-restaurants-and-bars-as-part-of-order/6026217/


----------



## Smitty901

Had to run into town. Doctor up the dose on Payton's medication need to get a refill. The children are out of school, they are now running around town hanging out at walmart.


----------



## Chiefster23

Gov. Wolf just ordered all non-life sustaining businesses in PA closed as of 8pm tonight. Enforcement to begin 1201am Saturday.


----------



## hawgrider

National guard seen mobilizing here in Meatchicken today they have been filling tons of gas cans. Govenor witchmore called them up yesterday.


----------



## SGG

Girlfriend told me that a patient in the local VA hospital has tested positive. That could be very bad


----------



## Michael_Js

My wife did her usual Thursday pet clinic volunteering. She stopped in Fred Meyer's (Grocery + store) on the way home. Normal traffic. Still out of paper products (we didn't need any), and out of many organic canned veggies - surprised that there were many "regular" canned veggies there. She also bought some organic boxed soups and broths - very low on both. Also, some fresh organic veggies/garlic...

All good. She volunteers again tomorrow for dog walking...I will do a gas container run for fill up (again @fred Meyer's) as well as some chicken products at the local co-op.

So far, we're doing well and since last week, I've moved into the age restricted zone - so I can get into Fred Meyer's early! 

Peace out, Keep well...
Michael J.


----------



## BamaDOC

3/19 update

3 main points

1: eyes and ears.. has anyone heard of national guard troops moving into your particular areas?
if you've seen or heard anything in your neck of the woods.. please share...

chicago has seen flatbeds moving many humvees into the city proper...
same with dc
same with ny.
I dont think the national guard is needed to pass out school lunches... that's a collosal waste of resources...
I think it's in preparation for something else.

my nephew is being mobilized with his guard troop unsure where yet.
my concern: nothing short of martial law... a lockdown will work at this point to stop the spread, before it is too large for our healthcare system.

I've been watching the growth curves, and following the modeling simulators... and I think it's already spread too fast to contain.
I'd say less than 1/3 of the population is practicing social distancing... so it's spread will likely reach every neighborhood in two weeks...
I think our society is just too fractured to trust and listen to the voice of reason...
too many people dont trust cnn, or fox, or the cdc, or trump, or pence, or fauci, or corporate america, or doctors.....
so there is no unified response...

For this reason.. I suspect (no proof... just my interpretation of the growth , the response to the spread, the mobilization of the national guard, the imminent collapse of multiple states health care systems) that we will be on lockdown by the end of the week next week. I have purchased even more fresh food to supplement our preps ... went out today, as the risk of more sick people tommorw will be higher, as will sat and sunday... I'll take one more trip tomorrow... my fridges and freezers are packed... but I'm dehydrating, and canning stuff around the clock.

Point 2.
spring breakers and other idiots...
I saw on cnn.. some partiers in miami beach were saying.. no one was going to stop them from partying it up... 
they basically said.. they dont care if they spread it... since they were young and would survive... so screw the elderly and at risk...
in other words.... everything I feared about my fellow man was confirmed... stupidity and selfishness is everywhere...

10 % of man is good.. 
80 % of man... depends on which way the wind blows.
10% are P.O.S. that dont deserve any consideration at all....

in these times.. be careful.. as no one else will look out for you...


3. we are in it for the long haul... the downstream effects on the economy, unemployment, bankruptsies.. human tragedy, loss of life... and bad people behaving badly... is going to be enormous...
please take this opportunity before the storm, to reach out to loved ones.. and friends you can trust...
I think we'll all need some support and love over the next year.


I hope I'm wrong..
I really hope I'm wrong...
I asked my parents to come travel to move in with me... as I fear there will be a lockdown...
they still think i'm overreacting....


----------



## BamaDOC

ohh ps...
please post here if you have seen or heard anything... which was suspicious of a lockdown...


----------



## BamaDOC

OHH SHoot....
CALI JUST LOCKED DOWN>>>


----------



## MountainGirl

BamaDOC said:


> OHH SHoot....
> CALI JUST LOCKED DOWN>>>


Breathe, Doc...breathe...
It's gonna be okay.


----------



## Fish

Alabama is shutting down anything That can be a place where the public can gather. Restaurants, bars, retail, etc... My wife’s hair dresser called her today and said she was having to cancel all appointments due to they are all being shut down too. The Governor also closed down all beaches. Things just seem to be getting worse everyday. At work our largest customer just cancelled all of their orders for the next 30 days. Tomorrow I am going to have to go in and lay off 1/2 of my crew because of this. This all just royally sucks! The ripple effect of this is will probably be worse than the virus itself. We just have to pray and put our faith in the Lord at this point.


----------



## MountainGirl

Thanks @Fish - keep us updated as you can. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Kauboy

I have a feeling the Nat Guard chatter and rolling of equipment is due to an expectation of civil unrest when the rioting starts. Honestly, I'm surprised parts of the country aren't on fire yet.
I do NOT think it is a precursor to martial law, and Lord do I hope I'm right. We just can't expect the peace to last with all the layoffs, bad economic news, and panic. The match is lit. What's going to drop it?

On my own personal front, I have had a tremendous opportunity to educate my immediate family on the dangers of power hungry governments, and it started in one of the most unlikely places.
Due to it being Spring Break, and me working from home, we started the entire Star Wars series of movies.
It became apparent to me after 2 or 3 of them that I could use them as a teaching tool. They were originally written to closely resemble the activity of the 3rd Reich, even down to the costume design of the Imperials, so the stage was already set.
Princess Leia even exclaims "we have no weapons" when the Death Star is used for its first test to destroy her home planet. "_See_", I said, "_that's what happens when you give up your right to defense. Someone will always move in to affect their will against you._"
And it only progressed from there once I realized the trend, and how it could coincide with the emergency powers we are seeing being granted in our country. If you'll recall, the senate of the republic was dealing with the war crisis of a droid army and trade federation that had blockaded some systems. They decided they needed to elect a "high chancellor" (the same role Hitler held before he took over). They proceeded to grant additional "emergency powers" to this role, which eventually lead to the holder turning their new army against the last protectors of the galaxy, the Jedi, in what was claimed to be an act to protect the Republic. In reality, it was the establishment of the new galactic empire. The rest of the story plays out as you would expect. Conquest was the goal. Eventually heroes re-emerge.
Dramatic music, space ballet, lightsabers, etc...

But it gave me a perfect chance to throw in some REAL history. Hitler, Mao, Stalin, the travesties of the 20th century, all done in the original name of "safety". My wife and kids had never heard these stories, and I held nothing back. The evil cruelty was given full display in my retelling, and I hope I caused a bit of scarring in their minds. Those things just aren't taught anymore, and people NEED to know about them. Lest we are doomed to repeat them. Real evil DOES exist, and we can't pretend it only happens on TV. We have to be vigilant and keep a watchful eye.
That's why I'm watching this all so closely. If that vile beast had won the presidency, hell would be descending upon us now like we have never known. *THANK GOD FOR DONALD J. TRUMP!* I pray he has the fortitude to withstand the temptation.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Vermont now has 22 confirmed cases. Same precautions as many states in effect.

https://www.healthvermont.gov/response/infectious-disease/2019-novel-coronavirus

Massachusetts has 328 confirmed cases. State of emergency since 3/10. Governor activated National Guard today. No mention on what the guard would be employed to do?

https://www.mass.gov/resource/information-on-the-outbreak-of-coronavirus-disease-2019-covid-19


----------



## Prepared One

Mad Trapper said:


> Why buy bottled water? Fill up containers from the tap and put a few drops of bleach in. Any sturdy screw top beverage/food grade jug will do.
> 
> I guess I'm lucky? If I want fine water I put the jugs in the truck and there are several mountain springs that have been used over 100 years without treatment. I go to them for water for canning and food processing. One comes from 4000 ft down and was used by the native americans, for ?????? years


I have plenty of water storage actually, as well as filtration. To me, water is water, but my wife likes the bottled water for work and to take with her in the truck so it was more like keeping the natives happy. :tango_face_wink: I drink tap water and that was never a threat of being cut off, just sheeple panic buying.


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> ohh ps...
> please post here if you have seen or heard anything... which was suspicious of a lockdown...


Gov. Abbott activated the Texas National Guard under the guise of being able to help with the medical aspects of the crises, but I have not seen any movement here. It' s more likely a precaution if this thing falls apart and the sheeple become violent. I am by nature a suspicious son-of-a-bitch, so when politicians are smiling and telling me they have things under control, and then calling up the National Guard as part of simply being overly cautious, I pay attention. Arm yourself and stay vigilant.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> I have plenty of water storage actually, as well as filtration. To me, water is water, but my wife likes the bottled water for work and to take with her in the truck so it was more like keeping the natives happy. :tango_face_wink: I drink tap water and that was never a threat of being cut off, just sheeple panic buying.


Refill the water bottles for wifey, she love you long time!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine

PA Governor has closed all businesses that are not ESSENTIAL to LIFE!!!!

This will kill the state economy and no $3,000 federal check is going to help


----------



## Slippy

I need a 2 more 1"x12"'s, that I do not have in my boneyard, to finish a section of siding on one of my outbuildings so I'm heading to the lumberyard this am. 

I might as well pick up a bottle of bourbon while I'm out before the state closes the tax payer funded liquor stores. (Which is a total scam and over-reach of tyranny in gubment)


----------



## hawgrider

Slippy said:


> I need a 2 more 1"x12"'s, that I do not have in my boneyard, to finish a section of siding on one of my outbuildings so I'm heading to the lumberyard this am.
> 
> I might as well pick up a bottle of bourbon while I'm out before the state closes the tax payer funded liquor stores. (Which is a total scam and over-reach of tyranny in gubment)


Yup I picked up another gallon and a case of ******* bottled water. PBR


----------



## schpier

Away from the USA for a while. Here ( France) it’s low key with mandated isolation , closed stores and restaurants except for supermarkets and bakeries. Everything available except masks and sanitizers. Need documents to venture outside house without reason but easy to make up a reason ( taking pet for walk, exercise, food shopping, medical care). 
Must suck to be in California, but I already know that. Time to maintain the 2nd.


----------



## Limit Killer

On a personal level, gas is cheap, food is still readily available although with somewhat less options and I'm still employed. My work place has started laying off employees, there's about 200 people on the payroll. They started with 25 yesterday. I'm #75 on the list so we'll see how long it takes to work it's way up to me.

On a provincial level (I'm in Alberta) there's been a provincial state of medical emergency declared. So far all schools/colleges/universities are closed until at least the next school year in September. No groups over 50 people. No dine in eating, take out and drive though still ok. And the usual recommended social distancing, self quarantines etc.

On a federal level, it's a shit show of what has to be a coordinated and purposeful spread of the disease. Daily flights from overseas with no medical screening on arrival. Closed borders, unless you're illegally crossing and claiming refugee/asylum, and there's no medical screening there either. Spending of at least $1B in various nondescript and undefinable "stimulus packages" and "economic relief". Self assessment of infection with the only way leading to testing for the virus being if you were out of country or in direct contact with someone who has already tested positive.

Raise the limits.


----------



## paulag1955

Albertsons is advertising special hours for seniors, 7:00 to 9:00 a.m. on Tuesdays and Thursdays. The email was unclear whether or not it would be enforced. I'll go on Tuesday next to check it out.


----------



## Slippy

Get to my normal Tax Payer Funded/State Run Liquor Store and the state has closed the store temporarily due to Chicom Virus. Drove the extra 10 miles or so to the next closest and arrived to find a line of people outside the store. Only allowing 5 customers in at a time. 

My turn came and I walked in alone and was asked to stand in a designated area near the cash register. The cashier puts on a new set of blue surgical style gloves and takes my order and walks over to the shelves and fetches my bottle of Bourbon. Brings it back to the register and I pay him. He refuses to take cash from my hand and asks me to place it on the counter. There is a pile of change on the counter. My total was $21.30 so I hand him a twenty and a one and he takes the .30 cents from the pile of change on the counter...bags up my whiskey and places it on the counter. I use some of the hand sanitizer, grab my bag of brown colored liquid goodness and out the door I go.

CRAZY SHIT Happening in this world!


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> Get to my normal Tax Payer Funded/State Run Liquor Store and the state has closed the store temporarily due to Chicom Virus. Drove the extra 10 miles or so to the next closest and arrived to find a line of people outside the store. Only allowing 5 customers in at a time.
> 
> My turn came and I walked in alone and was asked to stand in a designated area near the cash register. The cashier puts on a new set of blue surgical style gloves and takes my order and walks over to the shelves and fetches my bottle of Bourbon. Brings it back to the register and I pay him. He refuses to take cash from my hand and asks me to place it on the counter. There is a pile of change on the counter. My total was $21.30 so I hand him a twenty and a one and he takes the .30 cents from the pile of change on the counter...bags up my whiskey and places it on the counter. I use some of the hand sanitizer, grab my bag of brown colored liquid goodness and out the door I go.
> 
> CRAZY SHIT Happening in this world!


No kiddin.
This is like the real life version - of online PC bullshit.


----------



## Jp4GA

Jp4GA said:


> So I mistyped..... we have 197 confirmed not 297....


On March 18 we had 197 confirmed in GA-- today (March 20) we are 420 with 13 deaths. I know there are a lot more cases out there that have not been confirmed due to a lack of testing.


----------



## Prepared One

Update from here in Houston. I had to visit a job site this morning and ran across a large military convoy on the opposite side of the freeway, including several flatbeds with tanks. Also one of the gals in our office has a son who is stationed at Ft. Hood in Waco. He likes to come home every weekend but said yesterday they have been ordered to stay on base till further notice. Take it for what it's worth. 

On another note, if I hear the term "Social Distance" one more time today I am going to shoot said speaker of the term in their fat head from a very "unsocial" distance. :vs_mad:


----------



## Kauboy

Jp4GA said:


> On March 18 we had 197 confirmed in GA-- today (March 20) we are 420 with 13 deaths. I know there are a lot more cases out there that have not been confirmed due to a lack of testing.


One of the ladies on Trump's "task force" stated that they are using a new protocol for testing that will allow them to process thousands of samples a day, as opposed to the few dozen they were able to do previously. She said there was a large backlog of tests due to this slow processing. She stated that, due to that backlog now being worked, we should expect to see a large uptick in reported positive results, but that it should NOT be pushed by the media as if the outbreak is worsening. It's still the same number of people that would have been affected. Now we are just getting a more clear picture of that real number due to more efficient testing procedures.
Once we hit the "new normal" and catch up on all testing, we should watch for a leveling off, or a spike, and that will tell us how this is really progressing.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Massachusetts jumped from 328 to 413 confirmed cases since yesterday.

Vermont 22 to 29.


----------



## Prepared One

Kauboy said:


> One of the ladies on Trump's "task force" stated that they are using a new protocol for testing that will allow them to process thousands of samples a day, as opposed to the few dozen they were able to do previously. She said there was a large backlog of tests due to this slow processing. She stated that, due to that backlog now being worked, we should expect to see a large uptick in reported positive results, but that it should NOT be pushed by the media as if the outbreak is worsening. It's still the same number of people that would have been affected. Now we are just getting a more clear picture of that real number due to more efficient testing procedures.
> Once we hit the "new normal" and catch up on all testing, we should watch for a leveling off, or a spike, and that will tell us how this is really progressing.


How much you want to bet the MSM ignores what she told them? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smit974

Illinois has now issued a shelter in place order.

The governor in Ohio during the press conference stated businesses need to shutdown but it wasn’t an order as of today.


----------



## Kauboy

Dropped into the local Academy today to watch and listen. (and maybe buy)

On my way in, I overheard a younger black gentleman state to an older black gentleman, possibly father, "It's like people think there's gonna be a purge or somethin'."
I chuckled.
The older gentleman had that wise look about him, and tried to calm the younger.

The people in the store were mostly dispersed to all areas, just casually shopping. I slowly bee-lined for the ammo aisle. It had about 15 people standing there, staring at the wall of brass and lead. All kinds of 9mm target ammo to choose from, white box, green box, brown box, 115 and 124 FMJ everywhere. Decent prices too. A smaller selection of defensive rounds, but they weren't has popular it seemed. One selection of 5.56, two options for .300AAC. All the Ruskie calibers were well stocked. (a sign that I might want to expand my arsenal a bit)
Large signs stating "Limit 3 total boxes of ammunition per customer" were stuck to the shelves.
The poor guy putting stock on the ammo shelves did not look well. He said he was so sick of having to answer the same question over and over again that the sign clearly answered.
"Does that mean one caliber?" "No, any ammunition."
"What about shotgun shells?" "Limit 3 total boxes of any ammunition, including shotgun shells."
"What if I go out to my car and then come back?" "No, that is not allowed."
Under my breath, I asked him how many times he'd had to answer that question, and he no longer had a means to keep count. The dude looked like his last nerved had been fried. People are dumb.

The gun counter was about 85% cleaned out, the long arms wall about 50%.

The local Sam's Club was spinning like a top. They had a limit of 1 per item, and things were well stocked. Went in for more Vit C, and it was gone. Left with water, bag of beans, bread, sugar, electrolyte drinks, tortillas, and coffee filters. They had tons of everything, but I stick to staples when the future is uncertain.


----------



## Slippy

Good information All! 

But, I've said it before and I'll say it again...

The World Done Gone CRAZY! :vs_wave:


----------



## Jp4GA

Kauboy said:


> One of the ladies on Trump's "task force" stated that they are using a new protocol for testing that will allow them to process thousands of samples a day, as opposed to the few dozen they were able to do previously. She said there was a large backlog of tests due to this slow processing. She stated that, due to that backlog now being worked, we should expect to see a large uptick in reported positive results, but that it should NOT be pushed by the media as if the outbreak is worsening. It's still the same number of people that would have been affected. Now we are just getting a more clear picture of that real number due to more efficient testing procedures.
> Once we hit the "new normal" and catch up on all testing, we should watch for a leveling off, or a spike, and that will tell us how this is really progressing.


People are a going a little nuts due to the jump in number, but its all related to more test being available. People have had it, they just did not know it. The 7:00pm update is 485 confirmed with 14 deaths. They plan to update daily at noon and 7:00 pm..


----------



## hawgrider

Slippy said:


> Get to my normal Tax Payer Funded/State Run Liquor Store and the state has closed the store temporarily due to Chicom Virus. Drove the extra 10 miles or so to the next closest and arrived to find a line of people outside the store. Only allowing 5 customers in at a time.
> 
> My turn came and I walked in alone and was asked to stand in a designated area near the cash register. The cashier puts on a new set of blue surgical style gloves and takes my order and walks over to the shelves and fetches my bottle of Bourbon. Brings it back to the register and I pay him. He refuses to take cash from my hand and asks me to place it on the counter. There is a pile of change on the counter. My total was $21.30 so I hand him a twenty and a one and he takes the .30 cents from the pile of change on the counter...bags up my whiskey and places it on the counter. I use some of the hand sanitizer, grab my bag of brown colored liquid goodness and out the door I go.
> 
> CRAZY SHIT Happening in this world!


Hard to believe isn't it. Certainly this is just an episode of the Twilight zone isn't it. ISN'T IT?????


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Get to my normal Tax Payer Funded/State Run Liquor Store and the state has closed the store temporarily due to Chicom Virus. Drove the extra 10 miles or so to the next closest and arrived to find a line of people outside the store. Only allowing 5 customers in at a time.
> 
> My turn came and I walked in alone and was asked to stand in a designated area near the cash register. The cashier puts on a new set of blue surgical style gloves and takes my order and walks over to the shelves and fetches my bottle of Bourbon. Brings it back to the register and I pay him. He refuses to take cash from my hand and asks me to place it on the counter. There is a pile of change on the counter. My total was $21.30 so I hand him a twenty and a one and he takes the .30 cents from the pile of change on the counter...bags up my whiskey and places it on the counter. I use some of the hand sanitizer, grab my bag of brown colored liquid goodness and out the door I go.
> 
> CRAZY SHIT Happening in this world!


What bourbon did you buy for 21.30?


----------



## Slippy

stevekozak said:


> What bourbon did you buy for 21.30?


Coopers Craft!


----------



## Limit Killer

Local State of Emergency has been declared. City of close to 1M people. 

Here's an excerpt from a statement about the announcement, "City officials are now granted additional powers to limit the spread of the coronavirus, including restricting or controlling movement within city limits. It will also allow them to address potential price gouging, allow police to enter buildings without warning and assist the city in procuring and distributing essential items."

And a quote from the Mayor, "I think there is a clear expectation, though we must suspend certain normal civil liberties, that the officials that we normally entrust to work in the public interest will continue to serve the public interest while they wield these extraordinary powers."

There is already talk of forcible quarantine, starting with the homeless.

Forcible confinement, no knock raids, civil asset forfeiture. What could possibly go wrong?

Raise the limits.


----------



## Mad Trapper

A great way to get some "social distance" and put some food on the table too

Gov of Maine just did a great thing, opened inland waters to fishing and waived license requirement.

"Governor Mills, Commissioner Camuso Suspend Inland Waters Fishing License Requirement, Open Waters To Inland Fishing"

"Effective immediately, any person (except those whose license has been suspended or revoked) may fish without a license through April 30, 2020. This change does not apply to activities which require a commercial freshwater fishing license or permit.

Also effective immediately, all inland waters that traditionally open to open water fishing on April 1 will now be open to open water fishing. This change does not open any body of water to ice fishing that is currently closed to ice fishing. All other tackle, length and bag limits and special regulations still apply."

https://www.maine.gov/governor/mills/news/governor-mills-commissioner-camuso-suspend-inland-waters-fishing-license-requirement-open


----------



## MountainGirl

Limit Killer said:


> Local State of Emergency has been declared. City of close to 1M people.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from a statement about the announcement, "City officials are now granted additional powers to limit the spread of the coronavirus, including restricting or controlling movement within city limits. It will also allow them to address potential price gouging, allow police to enter buildings without warning and assist the city in procuring and distributing essential items."
> 
> And a quote from the Mayor, "I think there is a clear expectation, though we must suspend certain normal civil liberties, that the officials that we normally entrust to work in the public interest will continue to serve the public interest while they wield these extraordinary powers."
> 
> There is already talk of forcible quarantine, starting with the homeless.
> 
> Forcible confinement, no knock raids, civil asset forfeiture. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Raise the limits.


Calgary? (I lived in Lethbridge 2008-9)


----------



## Limit Killer

MountainGirl said:


> Calgary? (I lived in Lethbridge 2008-9)


Much worse, Edmonton.

Raise the limits.


----------



## MountainGirl

Limit Killer said:


> Much worse, Edmonton.
> 
> Raise the limits.


You have my sincerest and deepest sympathies.


----------



## JafoDawg

Here in Pa, I have heard that National Guard and Reserves have been activated. I believe our knucklehead goobernor is about to exercise and/or abuse his powers however you see it.

I believe PA will be mandatory shelter in place by Noon Saturday!

Gentleman and Ladies, prepare to defend yourselves!


----------



## Inor

I got an e-mail this morning from the local prepper group that our friend @paraquack introduced us to. The e-mail stated their scheduled meeting on how to prep for a pandemic was being cancelled due to a pandemic. I guess Arizona preppers have their hearts and heads in the right place, but their timing sucks! :vs_laugh:

Oh well, I would not have gone anyway. This week has been the most peace and tranquility I have experienced in years. No sense wrecking that just to hang out with a handful of people, even if paraquack is a friend.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Coopers Craft!


Only one bottle?!! WTF!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

Our company received a letter yesterday stating we are an essential vendor for keeping gas pipelines working/flowing to the public


----------



## MountainGirl

Maine-Marine said:


> Our company received a letter yesterday stating we are an essential vendor for keeping gas pipelines working/flowing to the public


Who sent the letter? Which agency?


----------



## SGG

DHS? One of my brothers just got notification from DHS that auto repair has been deemed essential service


----------



## MountainGirl

SGG said:


> DHS? One of my brothers just got notification from DHS that auto repair has been deemed essential service


Thanks. I was wondering which gov agency gets to decide which businesses will survive and which will fail.

CDC and NIH have been used for years to 'record' who has guns at home and who doesn't; all in the name of 'studies' and 'research'.
Back door 4th Amendment violations, at minimum. And now this.
FUBAR.


----------



## Prepared One

The liquor stores man! The liquor stores! They have to be deemed essential! Well, them and the whore houses. :devil:


----------



## SGG

Prepared One said:


> The liquor stores man! The liquor stores! They have to be deemed essential! Well, them and the whore houses.


Unfortunately those are getting closed down in some states as well


----------



## Two Seven One

I got a call from my VA outpatient clinic yesterday and they are closing until further notice. They are moving most of the staff to the main hospital. 

I went to my local Kroger this morning to pick up a few things I wanted but don't really need and to check the status. They are actually doing a decent job of keeping things in stock. They had plenty of ground beef but all the frozen chicken items were gone aside from a few bags of chicken wings. I picked up a bag even though I am not a huge chicken wing fan but since I have space in my one of freezers I figured why not. A lot of the other frozen foods like potpies and TV dinners were mostly gone aside from the more expensive brands and even they were in lower supply.

Canned vegetables were in a decent supply for corn, spinach and green beans. Canned meats are still depleted aside from Skyline Chili. That is a fairly local food and I think one of their distribution centers is near here so that is probably why. All the pasta was gone though but still plenty of pasta sauce. They even had a pallet of 4 packs of toilet paper. People were not mobbing to get the TP so I think maybe that demand has settled a bit. There were no paper towels though. The produce department was in decent shape with plenty of bananas, apples, potatoes, carrots and other produce. They had plenty off eggs but limited to 2 cartons per person.

It is actually kind of interesting and maybe people in marketing will do a study some day. You can tell what people don't like to eat by how much supply there is of certain food. I guess even in a time when there is a shortage some people still prefer to be picky. 

People here still are not getting the social distancing thing though. On several occasions as I was shopping some people got rather close to me to grab something. So I gave them my best dirty look and distanced myself.  

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Slippy

When idiots get too close to you, cough very loud and give them your best "I'm Sick And Need to Stay Home From School" Voice and say..."Excuse my cough, Its OK, I've just started feeling better after I got back from my China Trip a couple of days ago. Mind if I grab that last can of Vi-Anna Sausages?"...:vs_blush:



Two Seven One said:


> I got a call from my VA outpatient clinic yesterday and they are closing until further notice. They are moving most of the staff to the main hospital.
> 
> I went to my local Kroger this morning to pick up a few things I wanted but don't really need and to check the status. They are actually doing a decent job of keeping things in stock. They had plenty of ground beef but all the frozen chicken items were gone aside from a few bags of chicken wings. I picked up a bag even though I am not a huge chicken wing fan but since I have space in my one of freezers I figured why not. A lot of the other frozen foods like potpies and TV dinners were mostly gone aside from the more expensive brands and even they were in lower supply.
> 
> Canned vegetables were in a decent supply for corn, spinach and green beans. Canned meats are still depleted aside from Skyline Chili. That is a fairly local food and I think one of their distribution centers is near here so that is probably why. All the pasta was gone though but still plenty of pasta sauce. They even had a pallet of 4 packs of toilet paper. People were not mobbing to get the TP so I think maybe that demand has settled a bit. There were no paper towels though. The produce department was in decent shape with plenty of bananas, apples, potatoes, carrots and other produce. They had plenty off eggs but limited to 2 cartons per person.
> 
> It is actually kind of interesting and maybe people in marketing will do a study some day. You can tell what people don't like to eat by how much supply there is of certain food. I guess even in a time when there is a shortage some people still prefer to be picky.
> 
> People here still are not getting the social distancing thing though. On several occasions as I was shopping some people got rather close to me to grab something. So I gave them my best dirty look and distanced myself.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Two Seven One

Slippy said:


> When idiots get too close to you, cough very loud and give them your best "I'm Sick And Need to Stay Home From School" Voice and say..."Excuse my cough, Its OK, I've just started feeling better after I got back from my China Trip a couple of days ago. Mind if I grab that last can of Vi-Anna Sausages?"...:vs_blush:


Yeah, I didn't think about that. If I walked through the store forcing myself to cough I could probably have an entire aisle to myself.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Regular unleaded is $ 1.97!


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> Regular unleaded is $ 1.97!


In Cle Elum, Washington, regular unleaded was $1.65 this week. Considering our state/federal gas tax totals somewhere around $.60/gallon, that's damn cheap. I don't see how the stations can afford to sell it for that.


----------



## Smitty901

School really starts Monday. Teachers will be working out of their homes. They are getting Ipads to the children that did not take theirs home the last day of school. Also HOT Spots for those with no or slow internet. Each student depending on grade level has requirements to try and met. It is every scaled down. check in each day in a 4 hour block with their teacher using a video app. Check the Schools normal app they use for information and send 1 email a day to each teacher.
This using home schooling was something they had been working on but was in early stages of planning. They had never saw using it this way. i am ready for it,I think.

As for church service Governor keeps send confusing orders. Yesterday the PC police a mayor ordered a bunch of permitted business to shut down or be fined and jailed. They complied cancel all appointments fort next 2 weeks only to find out they were exempt.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> In Cle Elum, Washington, regular unleaded was $1.65 this week. Considering our state/federal gas tax totals somewhere around $.60/gallon, that's damn cheap. I don't see how the stations can afford to sell it for that.


It's still $2.47 on the east edge of the state.


----------



## rstanek

West Central Wisconsin it’s $1.61


----------



## Alteredstate

Here are the effects around my homestead. We are going for rides. Staying away from public spaces. We go for a ride through the woods every day. I sleep in go to bed early and get up during the night to let the dogs in and out. It has been super relaxing.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> It's still $2.47 on the east edge of the state.


I think it's around $2.70 at Costco in the Seattle area. More everywhere else. Some places are still over $3.00. Two different stations had that pricing in Cle Elum.


----------



## modfan

I got 100% gasoline today for $1.87 a gallon


----------



## Kauboy

The boogaflu has lead to more free time, as BPH started a thread on. So we finally got around to continuing the kitchen remodel. Backsplash grout and electrical faceplate covers are done. Trim and caulking left to do.

Edit: I recalled that while working on the grout, I said to my wife, "isn't it nice that we have what we need, and have the luxury of doing this, and not worrying about food, water, or tp?"
Later she thanked me for having what we did, and said she wished she could tell everybody she knew that I had ensured we were prepared. She divulged to me that she had mentioned the words "crazy" a few times when talking about me to her friends, and the stash I'd amassed. She apologized for that, and wanted so badly to tell them all that she was glad she was wrong. She's on-board for life now.
I feel like I keep bragging about this, but I'm just elated that she's with me on this now, and even has her own plans about how to improve our methods going forward.


----------



## stevekozak

Kauboy said:


> The boogaflu has lead to more free time, as BPH started a thread on. So we finally got around to continuing the kitchen remodel. Backsplash grout and electrical faceplate covers are done. Trim and caulking left to do.
> 
> Edit: I recalled that while working on the grout, I said to my wife, "isn't it nice that we have what we need, and have the luxury of doing this, and not worrying about food, water, or tp?"
> Later she thanked me for having what we did, and said she wished she could tell everybody she knew that I had ensured we were prepared. She divulged to me that she had mentioned the words "crazy" a few times when talking about me to her friends, and the stash I'd amassed. She apologized for that, and wanted so badly to tell them all that she was glad she was wrong. She's on-board for life now.
> I feel like I keep bragging about this, but I'm just elated that she's with me on this now, and even has her own plans about how to improve our methods going forward.


I want to believe that after this is all over that all the people who suddenly came to realize that being prepared is a wonderful thing will keep believing it and be converts for life. I am skeptical, though. I think the vast majority will go right back to where they were before. I feel that is is like pregnancy and women, where they forget just how painful child-birth really is (this is a real thing, God designed them such) and so get pregnant again joyfully. I think some of these wives and family members (not saying this will be case with your wife, Kauboy) will, after a year or so, start saying, "well, that is not going to happen again. That was a once in a lifetime event. The government will take precautions. I want that new car." I hope I am wrong about it. The folks who grew up and struggled in the Great Depression, largely did not forget the lessons learned back then, and maybe it will be the same with this, but I am skeptical. Maybe I am just a Negative Ned.


----------



## MountainGirl

stevekozak said:


> I want to believe that after this is all over that all the people who suddenly came to realize that being prepared is a wonderful thing will keep believing it and be converts for life. I am skeptical, though. I think the vast majority will go right back to where they were before. I feel that is is like pregnancy and women, where they forget just how painful child-birth really is (this is a real thing, God designed them such) and so get pregnant again joyfully. I think some of these wives and family members (not saying this will be case with your wife, Kauboy) will, after a year or so, start saying, "well, that is not going to happen again. That was a once in a lifetime event. The government will take precautions. I want that new car." I hope I am wrong about it. The folks who grew up and struggled in the Great Depression, largely did not forget the lessons learned back then, and maybe it will be the same with this, but I am skeptical. Maybe I am just a Negative Ned.


Well, Ned, I think those who survive will keep the mindset that enabled them to do just that. This event is a re-set; much like a global EMP would be, imo. It's not just the virus, which is bad enough, it's the collapse of the economy, supply chains, etc, that will be permanent - and what rises from the ashes of all this will be the best of us. I say 'best' not because I'm talking about 'preppers' - but those who understand we (not a government) are responsible for ourselves.

Those who disagree may argue - "Yes, but we're gonna get unemployment, or gov assistance!" Well, that's the idea/plan - BUT - when that idea tries to become reality it runs up against govt systems not designed to handle those kinds of numbers. Ponder 5 Million+ trying to sign up for unemployment benefits at the same time.

Last year, I waited on the phone for over an hour, just to make an appt to go to a SocSec office, and the next available appointment was 5 months away - and this was in a relatively rural area. At the appointment, I was advised that they were no longer allowed to process my SocSec application (because of system being overwhelmed) and that I should make the application online. This was 6 months ago. Imagine now, how possible a govt response will be. It will be good for those first in line... but it could be months, if ever, before the 'busy signal, please try again later' isn't the norm.

I doubt this event will be 'forgotten' and what the new normal is going to be will be very different, and IMO, parts of it will be long overdue and very good.


----------



## SOCOM42

For me, nothing has really changed except for going shopping or the curtailment of it.

Having been retired for 15 years, things don't change much, still work part time 12 hours a week in my shop.

I am now closed up for at least three weeks, further isolation will depend on the virus situation around the state.

It is bad here now and is getting worse, state is shutting down everything it can.


----------



## Chiefster23

Yesterday I ventured out to score some seed potatoes. I passed my LGS and saw a line of people outside, but the store was obviously open. According to our governor sporting goods stores are supposed to be closed. I investigated and found the store only had 4 employees working and was only allowing 4 customers inside at a time. Most in line (8 to 10 people) were waiting to buy a gun. I scored the last two remaining boxes of ‘quiet 22’.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> Well, Ned, I think those who survive will keep the mindset that enabled them to do just that. This event is a re-set; much like a global EMP would be, imo. It's not just the virus, which is bad enough, it's the collapse of the economy, supply chains, etc, that will be permanent - and what rises from the ashes of all this will be the best of us. I say 'best' not because I'm talking about 'preppers' - but those who understand we (not a government) are responsible for ourselves.
> 
> Those who disagree may argue - "Yes, but we're gonna get unemployment, or gov assistance!" Well, that's the idea/plan - BUT - when that idea tries to become reality it runs up against govt systems not designed to handle those kinds of numbers. Ponder 5 Million+ trying to sign up for unemployment benefits at the same time.
> 
> Last year, I waited on the phone for over an hour, just to make an appt to go to a SocSec office, and the next available appointment was 5 months away - and this was in a relatively rural area. At the appointment, I was advised that they were no longer allowed to process my SocSec application (because of system being overwhelmed) and that I should make the application online. This was 6 months ago. Imagine now, how possible a govt response will be. It will be good for those first in line... but it could be months, if ever, before the 'busy signal, please try again later' isn't the norm.
> 
> I doubt this event will be 'forgotten' and what the new normal is going to be will be very different, and IMO, parts of it will be long overdue and very good.


Well, as much of a Gloomy Gus as I am, I am not yet convinced that this is going to be such a shattering event. I don't think the economy has collapsed, supply chains have not yet failed, and chaos does not yet reign. It may get there, but right now, I don't think so. It is not yet in reset territory. If it does transpire, then I hope you are correct that folks do actually reset and the new normal will be a better normal. Until then, Sincerely Yours, Ned. :vs_cool:


----------



## Prepared One

I know my wife is thankful for what we have and she has had to admit I am not so crazy after all. Well, at least not for having stored TP, Food, cleaners and bleach. She still thinks I am crazy on a whole other level however. :tango_face_wink:

On another note, I went out yesterday to see what I could score. Wally World still had no paper products of any kind, no disinfectants or cleaners, no sugar, no eggs but they had milk and limited meats. I picked up some garbage bags, contractors bags, some canned goods, socks, chips and salsa, crackers and a couple pounds of Hamburger meat. 

Went to grocery store number 2 and they had better meats, plenty of chicken and pork but still no TP, milk, eggs, or cleaning products. Picked up some nice London Broils and Sirloin steaks, Those will go on the pit today. Maybe 25% of the people I saw were wearing masks and gloves. A few even had eye protection.

All my Trucks are filled up with gas, I have plenty of TP, water, food, cleaners, power, ammo, and guns. Think I'll just sit back today, have a few beers, put some steaks on the pitt, and watch the sheeple go crazy. :vs_smile:


----------



## A Watchman

Louisiana Governor has issued a shelter order statewide. La ranks third per capita in the US with cases of the virus.

Governor Abbott of Texas held a news conference this afternoon stating that he would not issue a shelter order as Texas over 200 counties with no cases. He is acknowledging that local authorities would make this decision as applicable.

The county I live in has had 1 case that is contained and under quarantine with no community spreading.


----------



## MountainGirl

A Watchman said:


> Louisiana Governor has issued a shelter order statewide. La ranks third per capita in the US with cases of the virus.
> 
> Governor Abbott of Texas held a news conference this afternoon stating that he would not issue a shelter order as Texas over 200 counties with no cases. *He is acknowledging that local authorities would make this decision as applicable.*
> 
> The county I live in has had 1 case that is contained and under quarantine with no community spreading.


Abbott gave that power to Mayors??
What could possibly go wrong with that.


----------



## Michael_Js

We have noticed a LOT of people out driving slow up and down our road...like, looking around, and going way slower than the yahoos do on this road.

Our guess, hopefully, is that people are bored at home and out cruising. We just don't like that our house & yard are so exposed. We tried growing rosemary & lavender on the road side, but they all died.

We closed our driveway gates - as many people use our large driveway to turn around. Next, I start open carrying everywhere I go, including the yard. I just don't have the best feeling about how people are starting to react around here/everywhere... I feel uneasy.

Anyway, stay well. We just finished doing more chipping of a branch pile in the yard. Lots of wood to cut and store to cure for firewood on the list - if the rains don't start tomorrow.

Oh, making another jar of pickled fresh eggs now...yum.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl

Michael_Js said:


> We have noticed a LOT of people out driving slow up and down our road...like, looking around, and going way slower than the yahoos do on this road.
> 
> Our guess, hopefully, is that people are bored at home and out cruising. We just don't like that our house & yard are so exposed. We tried growing rosemary & lavender on the road side, but they all died.
> 
> We closed our driveway gates - as many people use our large driveway to turn around. Next, I start open carrying everywhere I go, including the yard. I just don't have the best feeling about how people are starting to react around here/everywhere... I feel uneasy.
> 
> Anyway, stay well. We just finished doing more chipping of a branch pile in the yard. Lots of wood to cut and store to cure for firewood on the list - if the rains don't start tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, making another jar of pickled fresh eggs now...yum.
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I hope they are just bored lookey-loos, friend, and the fences on each side of your driveway gate are strong.
Maybe a few 'No Trespassing' and 'Smile, you're on camera' or 'Warning, Guard Dogs on Duty' signs might deter opportunists.
Take care, stay safe & well.


----------



## A Watchman

MountainGirl said:


> Abbott gave that power to Mayors??
> What could possibly go wrong with that.


The ruling typically comes from a County Judge as a member of a unified task force. The force in my county is made up of medical professionals and a judge. Most if not all counties have a like committee in place at all times.


----------



## SGG




----------



## Elvis

Michael_Js said:


> We have noticed a LOT of people out driving slow up and down our road...like, looking around, and going way slower than the yahoos do on this road.
> 
> Our guess, hopefully, is that people are bored at home and out cruising. We just don't like that our house & yard are so exposed.
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Lots more ATV and UTVs cruising in our area on the gravel roads the last 2 weeks. I spoke to a group that was blocking the gravel road parked on a wood bridge last Saturday. Parents driving with young kids in those UTVs and they asked me if I had cold beer. Just locals trying to kill time cruising around.

People are bored and playing in their toys. I was on a ATV myself visiting a friend.

Today we went to Tractor Supply just to get out of the house.


----------



## stevekozak

SGG said:


>


Great video!


----------



## MountainGirl

A Watchman said:


> The ruling typically comes from a County Judge as a member of a unified task force. The force in my county is made up of medical professionals and a judge. Most if not all counties have a like committee in place at all times.


Normally I cringe at decisions made by committee - but it sounds like what you describe would be okay. At least there's some accountability there, even if the medical component might push for fast closure. Keep us updated, Tex.


----------



## Kauboy

SUCCESS!!!!

I finally got a batch of delicious white bread that ended up being edible! My attempts thus far were a bit chewy or tough, sometimes undercooked. But these, these are beauties, and delicious even without butter. (but I highly recommend warm butter)
Next will be taking the ingredients back even more, and seeing if I can mill my own wheat. I have the stuff stashed away, but needed a solid recipe to follow that I could prove first.
Two golden crispy crusted, soft spongy centered loaves later, and I think I have it!


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> The ruling typically comes from a County Judge as a member of a unified task force. The force in my county is made up of medical professionals and a judge. Most if not all counties have a like committee in place at all times.


I expect that twit of a Mayor, Sylvester Turner and that bitch of a Harris County Judge, Lina Hidalgo to order shelter in place this week. Hidelgo is itchin to make her mark.


----------



## Smitty901

Wisconsin governor in hopes to lock up the election we have coming up has shut the state down. of course anyone that is in his camp will have exemptions. letting people out of jail. Stopping LE . It would be a good Idea to call ahead if you are coming here.


----------



## Chiefster23

First virus case in our county today.


----------



## Kauboy

Local government just declared additional "non-essential retail establishments" to be shut down. Hair salons, tattoo parlors, places where people gather for non-necessary activity.
Specific mention was made that gun stores will remain open, as they are essential.
Service departments can remain open, like mechanic shops and such, but sales departments should be encouraged to shut down. No "Free Corona with car purchase" events this week. :sad2:


----------



## Denton

Houston County, Alabama just got its first case. Minutes after hearing that, my folks told me they'd like some bananas and some 2% milk.
That's about all there was left at Walmart. 
Folks done gone crazy, as @Slippy would say.


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Houston County, Alabama just got its first case. Minutes after hearing that, my folks told me they'd like some bananas and some 2% milk.
> That's about all there was left at Walmart.
> Folks done gone crazy, as @Slippy would say.


My local supermarket has been out of decent bananas for two weeks. The ones they're putting out now are dark green.


----------



## Piratesailor

Galveston County in south Texas just issued a shelter in place. I also just received a note from my doctors (Methodist) that they are only treating critical patients until this thing is over.


----------



## Denton

paulag1955 said:


> My local supermarket has been out of decent bananas to two weeks. The ones they're putting out now are dark green.


Guess the Southeast Alabama folks don't care about bananas or clean clothes! There was plenty of laundry detergent. :vs_laugh:


----------



## paulag1955

The Moron of Olympia issued the stay home order to take effect in 48 hours. Only essential trips, i.e., supermarket, doctor's appointments, work in essential businesses.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> The Moron of Olympia issued the stay home order to take effect in 48 hours. Only essential trips, i.e., supermarket, doctor's appointments, work in essential businesses.


What I want to type would get me banned from here. Just sayin.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> The Moron of Olympia issued the stay home order to take effect in 48 hours. Only essential trips, i.e., supermarket, doctor's appointments, work in essential businesses.


 @paulag1955

Paula - the Order was issued at 5:30 pm and is effective immediately for residents, and in 48 hours for businesses, and will be in effect for a minimum of two weeks.

https://www.krem.com/article/news/i...tate/281-64ef0d19-de11-4b75-b77a-48da5db3f7bc


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> What I want to type would get me banned from here. Just sayin.


I mean, we knew it had to be coming, but I agree that the forum's profanity rules can be limiting in some circumstances.


----------



## Kauboy

Ft. Worth supposedly will be issuing a "shelter in place" order tomorrow.
The surrounding towns/cities will likely follow suit, of which I am in one.
It will mean nothing changes as far as my family is concerned, but it will add more stress to an already panicked public.


----------



## Prepared One

I understand from the talking bobble heads this morning the City of Houston and Harris county will announce later this AM shelter in place orders. Waiting on my owners head to explode. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## No Body

Ohio now has a Stay At Home order. Went into affect at midnight last night. Governor DeWine is encouraging people to get out and go to the parks weather permitting, just to keep your distance from others.


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> My local supermarket has been out of decent bananas for two weeks. The ones they're putting out now are dark green.


We have a local CSA - Community Shared Agriculture - and we get so much local and other area organic fruits/veggies... You can configure your box and add what you'd like...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Michael_Js

WA state governor - Dimslee - issued a "stay-at-home" order to start tomorrow....Trying to shame the people to do what they should...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> We have a local CSA - Community Shared Agriculture - and we get so much local and other area organic fruits/veggies... You can configure your box and add what you'd like...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Surely you don't get bananas with that, though. There's plenty of other fruit for now.


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> Surely you don't get bananas with that, though. There's plenty of other fruit for now.


Yes, we do. Again, it's not ALL local...it has produce from Mexico and other places...

take a look: https://klesicks.com/

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> Yes, we do. Again, it's not ALL local...it has produce from Mexico and other places...
> 
> take a look: https://klesicks.com/
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I can see you don't have the same control issues I have. I could never let someone else select my produce for me, especially not bananas, which only have a 15 minute window of edibility.


----------



## paulag1955

We're now sitting at 123 COVID-19 deaths in Washington State.


----------



## SGG

My county is under a stay-at-home order for an entire month starting tomorrow


----------



## hawgrider

SGG said:


> My county is under a stay-at-home order for an entire month starting tomorrow


Day one of 3 weeks here.


----------



## SGG

hawgrider said:


> Day one of 3 weeks here.


I'm labeled essential so no break for me. White privilege sucks. Luckily I won't be around hardly anyone at all while working


----------



## Fish

Birmingham just issued a stay at home order today. So far Jefferson County which is where Birmingham is located is leading the state with almost half of all the cases reported but so far no orders from JeffCo or the State of Alabama. Birmingham Mayor said today that folks don’t need to be out playing basketball then taking a sickness home to Momma or Big Momma. I’m not kidding. Said it in a news conference here.


----------



## Prepared One

Harris County issued a stay at home order yesterday, not that it effects me, the business I do is considered critical so we are working. My wife works in a small office and is going to a limited staff so she will work from home. Nothing I didn't expect and nothing I expect to stop the spread much.

https://news.yahoo.com/residents-3rd-largest-county-u-025658629.html


----------



## 1895gunner

We just received a county wide shelter in place order last night. Hospitals said they were already slammed with COVID-19 cases, had zero just four days ago....

Stay safe out there - better yet, stay home if you can...……...


----------



## Chiefster23

Since retiring we eat take-out 2 or 3 times a week. We only use a one sandwich place, one pizza joint, and one restaurant. I’m trying to continue to give at least two of these places continued business. Both are local businesses. The national chain restaurant I don’t care about. But tying to keep the locals afloat.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Chiefster23 said:


> The national chain restaurant I don't care about. But tying to keep the locals afloat.


Just a note.. many national chains have franchises. and they are owned by local folks, employee local folks, and pay local taxes... you know the people that support local baseball teams

I understand the support local.. but just remember.. your neighbor is the one with the burger king, MacDonalds, papa johns......


----------



## Piratesailor

I have to laugh when reading the Galveston county shelter in place order. It goes on and on about you are “ordered” to do such and such and you can’t do this and you can’t do that.

But at the end of it is says (paraphrasing).. you can do anything related to your constitutional rights. 

So basically the order is BS in of itself and unenforceable. With that said, for a short time, social distancing and the rest of it will hopefully nip this thing but my point is the obsurdity of the orders themself.


----------



## Piratesailor

Sorry.. double post. Internet issue..


----------



## schpier

Here in Switzerland,I’m pretty upset that McDonalds has closed down. Not even the drive through!!


----------



## Demitri.14

Students in rental units are calling up saying they are breaking their leases and moving out. It looks like there will be a lot of law suits coming soon.


----------



## Michael_Js

schpier said:


> Here in Switzerland,I'm pretty upset that McDonalds has closed down. Not even the drive through!!


That's a healthy shut down!!  
I'm sure it's inconvenient though - sorry...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

Demitri.14 said:


> Students in rental units are calling up saying they are breaking their leases and moving out. It looks like there will be a lot of law suits coming soon.


 No law suits. Feds will pass a law back dating it. They will be allowed to break leases.


----------



## paulag1955

@Michael_Js @MountainGirl @JustAnotherNut

I just saw that the State of Washington has designated pot shops as essential businesses, but no such designation for gun shops. Abortion providers are also allowed to operate, although elective medical and dental procedures are disallowed.


----------



## Smitty901

YouTube Limits quality to maintain band width.

" In an effort to ensure that sufficient bandwidth is available amid the coronavirus outbreak, YouTube has announced that it is temporarily shifting video quality to standard definition on its platform."

https://www.foxnews.com/tech/to-maintain-bandwidth-amid-coronavirus-youtube-limits-video-quality


----------



## Denton

@Slippy - There's now a reported case in Pike County. I'd be willing to bet some moronic college kid from Troy University brought it back from the beach.


----------



## Smitty901

Day 3 online home schooling. Much more productive from what I saw.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> @Slippy - There's now a reported case in Pike County. I'd be willing to bet some moronic college kid from Troy University brought it back from the beach.


We are Trojans one and all...

Cheers For T-R-O-Y

Go! Go! Go!

(Or something like that! AU always whipped Troy's ass so I didn't pay any attention to y'alls little diddy) :vs_lol:


----------



## Swimmer1

From NE Florida, my employer has issued letters to be shown to LEO's that authorize passage to work for critical employees in the event of a Statewide COVID-19 lockdown. So don't be surprised if Florida ends up in lockdown/curfews. Some Cities in Florida have Mayoral curfews & shelter in place directives already.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> We are Trojans one and all...
> 
> Cheers For T-R-O-Y
> 
> Go! Go! Go!
> 
> (Or something like that! AU always whipped Troy's ass so I didn't pay any attention to y'alls little diddy) :vs_lol:


Here's an interesting tidbit.
Several years ago, Troy led the way by having a higher percentage of STDs on campus.

They shouldn't be called the Trojans. The Unprotected would be a better description.


----------



## stevekozak

paulag1955 said:


> @Michael_Js @MountainGirl @JustAnotherNut
> 
> I just saw that the State of Washington has designated pot shops as essential businesses, but no such designation for gun shops. Abortion providers are also allowed to operate, although elective medical and dental procedures are disallowed.


Yeah, God forbid they stop killing innocent babies just because a virus is making a bunch of people sick. If those people all just spontaneously burst into flame, I would not urinate on them to put them out, unless the Good Lord suddenly allowed me to pee high-test gasoline!!!


----------



## Smitty901

LA Mayor to shut off power and Water. "Neighborhood prosecutors " He shuting down bars but POT stays open.

"Mayor Garcetti announces water and power will be shut off for nonessential L.A. businesses that don't close "

"Neighborhood prosecutors will implement safety measures and will contact the businesses before issuing further action, according to Garcetti."

https://ktla.com/news/coronavirus/m...ld-daily-briefing-on-l-a-s-covid-19-response/


----------



## Swimmer1

wrong thread wrong time.


----------



## Slippy

Today;

Made an appointment with my Orthopedic Doc to get some cortisone shots. Called last week to set appointment and had my pick of times! SWEET! That never happens! So I picked the first appt today which was 8 am and showed up at 7:30 to do a little recon. Traffic was non existent and the parking lot had a handful of cars, usually its packed. 7:50 I walked in, no patients in the waiting room for the Orthopedic section and a few over on the Physical Therapy section.

Checked in, no co-pay! (Yay! I guess they will charge me later?) and sat down for maybe 1 minute and was called immediately back to an exam room. Had the longest nicest conversation with everyone who immediately came to see me; First The Nurse and she was great! She asked about a few things and then the Physicians Asst came in; he was great and we talked for a while then he went out to get the cortisone and stuff for my injections. The Doc came in and again, great conversation, learned a lot. All non essential surgeries are not happening so I guess they have plenty of time to talk to patients! (She still wants to do another joint replacement on me but not ready yet...but she gave a good sales pitch!)


They all took plenty of time (at a distance of course) to talk about my Osteoarthritis treatments and all things Orthopedic related to me. I actually felt like they gave a shit about me instead of me just being another source of insurance income! 

Got my cortisone fix and everyone was nice and said goodbye, stay safe and shit like that on the way out. Usually they just send me away as they furiously run around to try and get to the next idiot.

All-In-All the Chicom Flu Virus and its affect on the Orthopedic Docs; 10 out of 10...SLIPPY APPROVED!


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Today;
> 
> Made an appointment with my Orthopedic Doc to get some cortisone shots. Called last week to set appointment and had my pick of times! SWEET! That never happens! So I picked the first appt today which was 8 am and showed up at 7:30 to do a little recon. Traffic was non existent and the parking lot had a handful of cars, usually its packed. 7:50 I walked in, no patients in the waiting room for the Orthopedic section and a few over on the Physical Therapy section.
> 
> Checked in, no co-pay! (Yay! I guess they will charge me later?) and sat down for maybe 1 minute and was called immediately back to an exam room. Had the longest nicest conversation with everyone who immediately came to see me; First The Nurse and she was great! She asked about a few things and then the Physicians Asst came in; he was great and we talked for a while then he went out to get the cortisone and stuff for my injections. The Doc came in and again, great conversation, learned a lot. All non essential surgeries are not happening so I guess they have plenty of time to talk to patients!
> 
> They all took plenty of time (at a distance of course) to talk about my Osteoarthritis treatments and all things Orthopedic related to me. I actually enjoyed the Doc visit immensely today. Got my cortisone fix and everyone was nice and said goodbye, stay safe and shit like that on the way out. Usually they just send me away as they furiously run around to try and get to the next idiot.
> 
> All-In-All the Chicom Flu Virus and its affect on the Orthopedic Docs; 10 out of 10...SLIPPY APPROVED!


My ortho appt was canceled. :vs_mad:


----------



## paulag1955

I had to have a cortisone shot once in the base of my thumb for trigger finger and that was the most painful thing I've ever gone through. I say this as a person who birthed three children completely drug-free. @Slippy I can't even imagine having a shot in my knee.


----------



## KUSA

We have local reports that the dead are reanimating.


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> We have local reports that the dead are reanimating.


Headshot. A baseball bat with barbed wire will do, too.


----------



## Alteredstate

I made a terrace planter box with my youngest daughter today and we put it in the greenhouse and planted old sprouted potatoes, or as she calls them, pow tot toes.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Headshot. A baseball bat with barbed wire will do, too.


Dont forget to double tap.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I had to have a cortisone shot once in the base of my thumb for trigger finger and that was the most painful thing I've ever gone through. I say this as a person who birthed three children completely drug-free. @Slippy I can't even imagine having a shot in my knee.


Ten years ago I went through the same process, but it was for the trigger finger, left hand.

I have been hit with bullets but nothing was as painful as that GD MF'N shot.

Three months later the problem returned, just as bad as before.

I opted for the surgical procedure to correct it,

did not want to go through something that was not permanent, that took care of the problem.

Now last September the other hand had the same problem same finger,

called the doctor's office and arraigned for the procedure to be done.

It was exactly 10 years to the month that it was done and by the same doctor!

Good as new today, used a S&W revolver in double action for therapy dry firing it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> Headshot. A baseball bat with barbed wire will do, too.


Picture of daughter made up as Negan with Louise for halloween, she is really a blond, that is a wig.

She made up the bat herself.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> Picture of daughter made up as Negan with Louise for halloween, she is really a blond, that is a wig.
> 
> She made up the bat herself.
> 
> View attachment 104751
> 
> View attachment 104753


Wow! She managed to turn one of the prettiest women alive into one, scary-looking thing!


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> Wow! She managed to turn one of the prettiest women alive into one, scary-looking thing!


She has won the costume contest locally three years in a row,

this one as Negan, as Ash from the Evil dead, and Freddy Kruger from nightmare on Elm street.

Here is a picture of her with Robert Eglund AKA Freddie.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> She has won the costume contest locally three years in a row,
> 
> this one as Negan, as Ash from the Evil dead, and Freddy Kruger from nightmare on Elm street.
> 
> Here is a picture of her with Robert Eglund AKA Freddie.
> View attachment 104755


That's pretty impressive, sir!


----------



## A Watchman

There are now just around 3 dozen cases diagnosed in a 6 county NE Texas area. My county with 3 cases has issued a 2-week *voluntary - UPDATE the order is now Mandatory -* shelter at home order. However looking at the supplied list of essential businesses, it looks like about the ony thing closing are gyms, clothing (mall) or specialty shops. I suspect work activities will continue as usual with a reduction of post working hour traffic.The "essential" list is below:

A shelter-at-home order has been issued for Gregg County residents to stem the spread of the new coronavirus after two more cases were reported in the county bringing its total to three. It goes into effect at 11:59 p.m. Thursday. March 26. The following are considered essential businesses according to the guidelines and are encouraged to stay open.

Essential Government services such as emergency management and emergency responders, public works, garbage/sanitation, water and sewer utilities, development services, and animal control and animal sheltering.

Health care operations, including hospitals, clinics, dentists, pharmacies, pharmaceutical, and biotechnology companies, other healthcare facilities, healthcare suppliers, home healthcare services providers, mental health providers, or any related and/or ancillary healthcare services. "Healthcare Operations" also include veterinary care and all healthcare services provided to animals. This exemption shall be construed broadly to avoid any impacts to the delivery of healthcare, broadly defined. "Healthcare Operations" does not include fitness and exercise gyms and similar facilities.

Essential Infrastructure, including, but not limited to, construction, airport operations, water, sewer, gas, electrical, oil refining, roads and highways, public transportation, solid waste collection and removal, internet, and telecommunications systems (including the provision of essential global, national, and local infrastructure for computing services, business infrastructure, communications, and web-based services), provided that they carry out those services or that work in compliance with Social Distancing Requirements as defined in this Section, to the extent possible.

Grocery stores, certified farmers' markets, farm and produce stands, supermarkets, food banks, convenience stores, and other establishments engaged in the retail sale of canned food, dry goods, fresh fruits and vegetables, pet supplies, fresh meats, fish, and poultry, and any other household consumer products (such as cleaning and personal care products), and liquor stores. This includes stores that sell groceries and also sell other non-grocery products, and products necessary to maintaining the safety, sanitation, and essential operation of residences

Food cultivation, including farming, livestock, and fishing

Gas service stations, auto supply, auto repair, bicycle repair shops and related facilities.

Businesses that provide food, shelter, and social services, and other necessities of life for economically disadvantaged or otherwise needy individuals;

Newspapers, television, radio, and other media services

Banks and related financial institutions

Hardware and construction supply stores

Plumbers, electricians, exterminators, and other service providers who provide services that are necessary to maintaining the safety, sanitation, and essential operation of residences, Essential Activities, and Essential Businesses

Businesses providing mailing and shipping services, including post office boxes

Laundromats, dry cleaners, and laundry service providers

Restaurants and other facilities that prepare and serve food, but only for delivery or carry out. Schools and other entities that typically provide food services to students or members of the public may continue to do so under this Order on the condition that the food is provided to students or members of the public on a pick-up or take-away basis only. 
Schools and other entities that provide food services under this exemption shall not permit the food to be eaten at the site where it is provided, or at any other gathering site
Businesses that supply products needed for people to work from home

Businesses that supply other Essential Businesses with the support or supplies necessary to operate
Businesses that ship or deliver groceries, food, goods or services directly to residences;

Airlines, taxis, and other private transportation providers providing transportation services necessary for Essential Activities and other purposes expressly authorized in this Order;

Home-based care for seniors, adults, or children;
Residential facilities and shelters for seniors, adults, and children;

Professional services: legal, accounting, insurance, real estate services (including appraisal, survey, and title services);

Childcare facilities providing services that enable employees exempted in the guidelines to work as permitted;

Utilities, telecommunications, trash collection and disposal, law enforcement, EMS/ambulance, corrections, dispatch, animal shelters, governmental employees who have not been specifically deemed non-essential and sent home by the government entity;

Janitorial and maintenance services, funeral industry, defense industry, space and technology industry, technology support, and scientific research;

Religious services provided in residences, Healthcare Operations, at funerals, or provided online while being broadcast from a religious facility.


----------



## Prepared One

Updated situational report from Houston. Moved from dumb to dumber, now looking at insane. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901

Another day out side the city. Grandson is here visiting he wants some range time. his school is using snow days right now so they have no school. Payton's home schooling starts in 50 minutes. Other than home school just another day. What is going on in town has little effect on us here. We will go about our day. No LE out here anyway we will take a ride latter . No reason to interact with others just ride.
Our governor has under the table let it be known restrictions will not apply to those on the streets to acquire pot and other drugs . Stealing cars is still ok that after all is a right in WI. Doctors appointments are restricted but you can get an abortion any time.
Criminals will be released from some jails. Looking at releasing more from prison.


----------



## schpier

Shades of Nazis wandering the streets checking on paperwork.


----------



## Kauboy

schpier said:


> Shades of Nazis wandering the streets checking on paperwork.


Are you actually seeing this?

Our local PD said they won't be enforcing this on drivers. They are looking for large groups of people, and educating first. They have no desire to affect arrests.


----------



## Smitty901

Home schooling day 4. Math and reading went well Art well draw something. I get it only so much you can do for some subjects. Online PE get up do something . For Payton PE includes PT and OT we did a good bit of that. I have spent enough time working with her I know what needs to be done. Social Studies watch CNN news clip on approved source. Lot of anti Trump stuff, indoctrination time.
Class is over for the day.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Home schooling day 4. Math and reading went well Art well draw something. I get it only so much you can do for some subjects. Online PE get up do something . For Payton PE includes PT and OT we did a good bit of that. I have spent enough time working with her I know what needs to be done. Social Studies watch CNN news clip on approved source. Lot of anti Trump stuff, indoctrination time.
> Class is over for the day.


I would complain about required CNN viewing. Or any TV requirement, actually.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> I would complain about required CNN viewing. Or any TV requirement, actually.


 They are protected can do anything they want.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> They are protected can do anything they want.


Well nothing will ever change for sure if no one does anything about it.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Well nothing will ever change for sure if no one does anything about it.


Oh we have tried for year but in WI teachers can even watch porn on the school computer in class. And if the school board fires them they get the job back a $250,000 for their troubles. To post a republican governor they can take grade school children out of class give them signs and have them march in protest. The state courts have allowed it all.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Oh we have tried for year but in WI teachers can even watch porn on the school computer in class. And if the school board fires them they get the job back a $250,000 for their troubles. To post a republican governor they can take grade school children out of class give them signs and have them march in protest. The state courts have allowed it all.


I'm just saying it doesn't do any good to give up. I understand that it's exhausting and discouraging.


----------



## pikepole20

At my school we watch CNN 10. A ten minute fast pace of relevant news. It is not as biased as the usual stiffs on there. Try that, it keeps the temper down. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

UPS guy told me that there was a block party going on in a local housing area... kids playing, families BBQ together and playing games... walking around eating..chatting


----------



## Chiefster23

I went to the range yesterday to do some testing on a new load I am working up. They had a work party going moving shooting benches and a pavilion. 10 or 12 guys all working in close proximity. On Monday I was also shooting with my chrono and two other guys tried to get close to me while conversing. I told them “6 feet please!”. They looked at me like I was a fool. Nobody is paying attention to the recommended precautions.

I visited the grocery store yesterday and observed one genius standing in front of the fresh produce coughing without covering his mouth. Same with the cashier, coughing all over the groceries as shes scans them. I’ve always thought that the average citizen was stupid. These actions only reinforce my beliefs.


----------



## rstanek

I read an interesting but somewhat disturbing article in my local paper this morning on how data is being collected on how the social distancing is being graded county by county by the use of phone locations, so how long has this been going on and will it continue after. I’m concerned about this and wondering if this crosses the line as an invasion of privacy.....I’m sure with the hysteria that has been created by the media will now make this exceptable behavior......


----------



## Prepared One

rstanek said:


> I read an interesting but somewhat disturbing article in my local paper this morning on how data is being collected on how the social distancing is being graded county by county by the use of phone locations, so how long has this been going on and will it continue after. I'm concerned about this and wondering if this crosses the line as an invasion of privacy.....I'm sure with the hysteria that has been created by the media will now make this exceptable behavior......


You can bet Big Brother is taking full advantage of the situation and that it will continue. Big Brother never gives power back unless Big Brother has a big gun pointed at him.


----------



## 23897

I leave my phone at home when I go out now. If I have to shop I’ll have to use a card because most places have stopped using cash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Home school starts in15 minutes. Payton at her desk ready to start


----------



## Smitty901

It effects April State elections. Even before the virus Election board failed to follow the law. Governor played games with setting date for State supreme court election. Now he is messing with the ability to vote. His goal is clear make sure Milwaukee and Madison get to vote as often as they like and the rest of the state run into road blocks. regardless of his shut down the election is going to happen. All he needs is a good showing in those two cities to win everything.


----------



## Michael_Js

I went to a local (Woodinville, WA) Costco yesterday morning during "at-risk" hour (0800-0900) and the disneyland line wrapped 3/4 around the store! Not for me, so I left.
My wife went back around 1330 and there was no line. She said they did a good job keeping people back 6' from one another, unloaded and loaded your cart, had the cashier protected...

still didn't have any of the canned veggies we normally restock with, nor many other items, but, she did get some dog items, her wine, and a few other needed and unneeded items. We're finding it very difficult to replenish our organic canned veggies...

So far though, so good...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

Dogs are hoping the store runs out of Dog food. If that happens they get more of the good stuff. Real eggs, pork, beef, liver.


----------



## MountainGirl

schpier said:


> Shades of Nazis wandering the streets checking on paperwork.





Kauboy said:


> Are you actually seeing this?
> 
> Our local PD said they won't be enforcing this on drivers. They are looking for large groups of people, and educating first. They have no desire to affect arrests.


The wife of a member here was stopped on the interstate, by State Troopers, asking for papers. So yeah, not everywhere, but it's happening.


----------



## Kauboy

MountainGirl said:


> The wife of a member here was stopped on the interstate, by State Troopers, asking for papers. So yeah, not everywhere, but it's happening.


Damn... I guess there are always going to be people who use a crisis to impose their version of authority.
I'm lucky to live in an area that does not operate this way.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> I went to a local (Woodinville, WA) Costco yesterday morning during "at-risk" hour (0800-0900) and the disneyland line wrapped 3/4 around the store! Not for me, so I left.
> My wife went back around 1330 and there was no line. She said they did a good job keeping people back 6' from one another, unloaded and loaded your cart, had the cashier protected...
> 
> still didn't have any of the canned veggies we normally restock with, nor many other items, but, she did get some dog items, her wine, and a few other needed and unneeded items. We're finding it very difficult to replenish our organic canned veggies...
> 
> So far though, so good...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I am practically within walking distance of the Woodinville Costco! I got there before the doors opened, so I waited in line for a little bit, but was in the first group allowed into the store (I was #121). Just out of curiosity, did they still have TP when you wife was there?

I saw on Twitter that the Bellevue, Washington, police department had launched a "tool" that people could use to report their neighbors for quarantine violations. I congratulated them on becoming the Soviet Union.


----------



## stevekozak

paulag1955 said:


> I am practically within walking distance of the Woodinville Costco! I got there before the doors opened, so I waited in line for a little bit, but was in the first group allowed into the store (I was #121). Just out of curiosity, did they still have TP when you wife was there?
> 
> I saw on Twitter that the Bellevue, Washington, police department had launched a "tool" that people could use to report their neighbors for quarantine violations. I congratulated them on becoming the Soviet Union.


Yep..


----------



## paulag1955

Snohomish County, Washington, P.U.D. is temporarily suspending meter readings due to COVID and customers will be billed based on estimated usage. Which makes no actual sense to me, since in our neighborhood, at least, the meter reader never leaves his vehicle.


----------



## watcher

I just got back from shopping at Walmart in Clarkston Washington..T.V. dinners toilet paper lunch meat bread and chocolate all in stock some restrictions on the amount you can buy (toilet paper)..The store was semi busy but not crowded....


----------



## MountainGirl

WA just closed all the state rec areas and BANNED recreational fishing. Freakin idiots. 
Along the streams & rivers up here it doesn't get much more isolated. I doubt many will comply.
I also doubt ID will pull this; good thing cause we're going fishing soon. :idea:​
https://www.spokesman.com/stories/2020/mar/25/statewide-fishing-ban-ordered-by-washington-wildli/


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> WA just closed all the state rec areas and BANNED recreational fishing. Freakin idiots.
> Along the streams & rivers up here it doesn't get much more isolated. I doubt many will comply.
> I also doubt ID will pull this; good thing cause we're going fishing soon. :idea:​
> https://www.spokesman.com/stories/2020/mar/25/statewide-fishing-ban-ordered-by-washington-wildli/


Do you think State authority extends to Lake Roosevelt? I don't see how it could.

P.S. I would call Jay Inslee a moron, but that would be insulting to morons.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Do you think State authority extends to Lake Roosevelt? I don't see how it could.
> 
> P.S. I would call Jay Inslee a moron, but that would be insulting to morons.


It was your WDFW (Washington Dept of Fish & Wildlife) that closed the season. Here's from the link:

WDFW enforcement officers will be patrolling, spokeswoman Staci Lehman said. If they find people fishing, they will notify them of the closure."We will be asking people to comply voluntarily," she said. "But if they don't, citations can be issued."Citations would either be for fishing during a closed fishery or exceeding the legal limit. Fines could vary.

In contrast, Maine Gov. Janet Mills opened all inland waters Wednesday and waived the requirement that an angler must have a recreational fishing license to fish in the waters.

On Tuesday, WDFW announced closures of all wildlife areas and water access areas, alongside Washington State Parks. The Washington Department of Natural Resources closed its lands Wednesday."We've seen an uptick in outdoor recreation at some locations in recent weeks as people have looked for ways to get outside," WDFW Fish Program Director Kelly Cunningham said in a news release. "We've had reports of crowded boat ramps and busy fishing on some rivers, which runs counter to the governor's direction to stay home and practice social distancing."​


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> It was your WDFW (Washington Dept of Fish & Wildlife) that closed the season. Here's from the link:
> 
> WDFW enforcement officers will be patrolling, spokeswoman Staci Lehman said. If they find people fishing, they will notify them of the closure."We will be asking people to comply voluntarily," she said. "But if they don't, citations can be issued."Citations would either be for fishing during a closed fishery or exceeding the legal limit. Fines could vary.
> 
> In contrast, Maine Gov. Janet Mills opened all inland waters Wednesday and waived the requirement that an angler must have a recreational fishing license to fish in the waters.
> 
> On Tuesday, WDFW announced closures of all wildlife areas and water access areas, alongside Washington State Parks. The Washington Department of Natural Resources closed its lands Wednesday."We've seen an uptick in outdoor recreation at some locations in recent weeks as people have looked for ways to get outside," WDFW Fish Program Director Kelly Cunningham said in a news release. "We've had reports of crowded boat ramps and busy fishing on some rivers, which runs counter to the governor's direction to stay home and practice social distancing."​


Right, but is Lake Roosevelt under the authority of the WDFW? Seems like it would be the BLM.


----------



## Denton

Alabama is closing nonessential businesses as of 5PM, tomorrow.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Right, but is Lake Roosevelt under the authority of the WDFW? Seems like it would be the BLM.


Hell I dont know, google it. Which ever agency is in charge of the water; WDFW is in charge of the fishermen; if they say you're done, you're done.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> Hell I dont know, google it. Which ever agency is in charge of the water; WDFW is in charge of the fishermen; if they say you're done, you're done.


You're not done until you're dead. Or so I hear.


----------



## MountainGirl

stevekozak said:


> You're not done until you're dead. Or so I hear.


This is going to get interesting as hell, isn't it.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Alabama is closing nonessential businesses as of 5PM, tomorrow.


Dang, dude.
liquor & guns essential?


----------



## Kauboy

Had a nice meal with the folks this evening.

We sat in the back of our SUV, parked 90 degrees perpendicular to their driver's side window, roughly 15 feet apart... in the Walmart parking lot. :vs_laugh:

At some point a local PD cruiser rolled into the aisle next to us. Sat there for a good 20 minutes while we kept chatting and munching on our carry out pizza. Never approached, never got out, never even rolled his window down. Wasn't even pointed toward us. He was probably just enjoying his dinner too, haha.
It was good to catch up and talk. They are doing well.

The town now has a total of 5 confirmed cases, up from 2 a week ago.


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> I am practically within walking distance of the Woodinville Costco! I got there before the doors opened, so I waited in line for a little bit, but was in the first group allowed into the store (I was #121). Just out of curiosity, did they still have TP when you wife was there?
> 
> I saw on Twitter that the Bellevue, Washington, police department had launched a "tool" that people could use to report their neighbors for quarantine violations. I congratulated them on becoming the Soviet Union.


Wow - coinveeneent...No TP  We're not in dire need, but we stock up when needed...

Peaace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Dang, dude.
> liquor & guns essential?


Yes and yes. This is Alabama.


----------



## Smitty901

Payton and I took off for a ride. Quiet around the farm but that is normal. Traffic near town was normal for a Sunday. It was noticeable that the bars were closed. Pet shop , auto parts Fleet Farm, walmart all open. Larger Hospital parking lot a ghost town.
Apartment builds few people sitting outside alone. Some alone smoking on the sidewalk. People at gas Stations. Except for bars being closed you would not notice much different.
No LE to be seen , just about everyone speeding . We went for a ride not visiting so no contact with anyone. The Little dog went of course. It was light rain to misting 43 degrees.


----------



## Kauboy

Texas Governor just shut down all residential type travel coming from the entire state of Louisiana.
Commercial, health, "essential", and such will still continue. But if you're just driving into our state for pleasure or non-essential business, and you're stopped by a trooper, *something* happens to you. He wasn't specific about the ramifications. I doubt arrest, but likely a tracking of your self-quarantine efforts will be demanded, or you'll be sent back across the line.

I was under the impression that "interstate" relations were the federal governments realm.
This is going to be interesting, for sure...


----------



## Smitty901

Kauboy said:


> Texas Governor just shut down all residential type travel coming from the entire state of Louisiana.
> Commercial, health, "essential", and such will still continue. But if you're just driving into our state for pleasure or non-essential business, and you're stopped by a trooper, *something* happens to you. He wasn't specific about the ramifications. I doubt arrest, but likely a tracking of your self-quarantine efforts will be demanded, or you'll be sent back across the line.
> 
> I was under the impression that "interstate" relations were the federal governments realm.
> This is going to be interesting, for sure...


 Commerce that involves more than one state Feds pretty much rule but a lot of other things the State is king. Betting State has a right to close the boards until it involves commerce. Example truck load of food going from one state to anther and passing through another state, Feds rules. Notice how he left s window open for Commercial.


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> Commerce that involves more than one state Feds pretty much rule but a lot of other things the State is king. Betting State has a right to close the boards until it involves commerce. Example truck load of food going from one state to anther and passing through another state, Feds rules. Notice how he left s window open for Commercial.


Found a bit more information on the consequences. Nobody will be turned back. Troopers will stop folks and give them a form to fill out on the spot indicating where they are going and how long they will stay there to initiate a self-quarantine. I presume this eventually leads to a follow up by the Tx DPS to ensure those folks did what they said they would. If they didn't, they face a fine of up to $1,000 and/or 6 months in jail.


----------



## Smitty901

Home school day 1 week 2 starts in 58 minutes. Payton is ready at her desk, getting in some morning free time. first class will be Math before teachers log in to video with students. Only a couple do any real lessons on the video. This is a new thing for them so making it up as they go. So far I think they are doing ok. I know the States goal is to use this as away of not extending the school year. This event will have a life time effect on some students.


----------



## A Watchman

Kauboy said:


> Found a bit more information on the consequences. Nobody will be turned back. Troopers will stop folks and give them a form to fill out on the spot indicating where they are going and how long they will stay there to initiate a self-quarantine. I presume this eventually leads to a follow up by the Tx DPS to ensure those folks did what they said they would. If they didn't, they face a fine of up to $1,000 and/or 6 months in jail.


I'll be keeping a watch on this since I live about 45 minutes from the Tx and La line.


----------



## Slippy

Sunday 8 am-ish

Mrs S and I drove to the Piggly Wiggly across the River. Parking lot had maybe 10 cars in it. Mostly employees I guessed as most cars were parked away from the front of the store.

Picked up some fresh produce, hamburger meat, eggs and ice cream! Everything was stocked very wel, except for Toilet Paper (Hilarious if you ask me!). We only saw 2 other shoppers in the store.

Asked the cashier if people were still freaking out and she said only on TP. I laughed and said something stupid like "TP! Don't need it, we have a Bidet! She actually knew what a Bidet was and that made me smile. She had a big bottle of hand sanitizer next to her and I asked if I could use it and she said YES! And commented that she just made it this am and then explained how she did it. Amazing that a cashier at a small town Piggly Wiggly was making her own sanitzer for her work station. 

Had two small bowls of ice cream yesterday afternoon! :vs_smile:


----------



## Smitty901

With an 11 year old seeing and hearing so much about the virus being out of school , we have taken as a chance to educate. She has watched a great movie on Polio titled Sister Kenny. We talked with her about how we were give sugar cubes with the vaccine on it when we were young. We are talking with her about the others we saw a children.


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> With an 11 year old seeing and hearing so much about the virus being out of school , we have taken as a chance to educate. She has watched a great movie on Polio titled Sister Kenny. We talked with her about how we were give sugar cubes with the vaccine on it when we were young. We are talking with her about the others we saw a children.


It is good you are keeping up with it.

I was in the first test group of kids with the Salk vaccine which was the first out.

We lived only about 5 miles from the Worcester Foundation where it was developed.

None in our class ever got polio, it worked.

As of yesterday there are 5,000 covid-19 cases in this state, 337 in the county I live in.

Of those 200 are in the city I go to when needed, county east of us, 20 miles away there are 1,500 cases.

Those are sure to spill over into ours.

Daughter got a letter from Umass Campus Hospital to avoid all outside contact.

They said one med she takes WILL KILL HER if she contracts the virus, they told her NOT to stop taking the med also.

Not going anywhere till this thing is under control.

I am glad I have prepped what I have, if I run out of anything it will not be anything important.

Sorry this means you guys will have to ut up with more of me:devil:


----------



## paulag1955

A friend of my from eastern Washington is in a nursing home in Yakima where 18 residents, including my friend, have tested positive. She has been battling cancer so the odds aren't in her favor.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Talked to a friend in midland texas this morning.. he said oil fields are closing down and RV parks are emptying out. He has about 3 more months of work (he conditions wells) and plans to pack up and head to maine after he is let go

said his old company let go the field guys and demoted the managers to be field guys


----------



## Deebo

Sorry, been outa pocket.
Working from home, got a letter stating till at least the end of April. 
I do have to go to our shop on Thursday, for some sprinkler and alarm system testing. 
We do have three man crews, working 8 hours a day at the shop on generator rotors.


----------



## Prepared One

Meats, eggs and even TP can be had here in Houston but still no cleaning supplies. The real pain is yet to come I think.


----------



## Piratesailor

Spoke to a friend of mine that lives in Sarasota. He indicated that people aren’t taking it seriously as a neighbor had a huge house party this weened. 

He also told me about his wife’s family. They are Italian and have suffered through this. One uncle had the virus and was 3 weeks in a hospital. He also said they had to call out the army to enforce quarantines and to move the caskets. He said that in the beginning and to some extent now, they are still not taking it seriously. Seems there is a 3k euro fine for violations.


----------



## Piratesailor

Prepared One said:


> Meats, eggs and even TP can be had here in Houston but still no cleaning supplies. The real pain is yet to come I think.


Was in an HEB yesterday for some veggies.. and they had a huge stock of TP. I was surprised.

Don't need any....

I've always said, on this forum, never be without TP. LOL


----------



## Smitty901

Local Harley dealer is shut down . You can drop off a bike or pick one up by calling ahead leave the drop off out side they come out and get it same with a pick up. Retail is locked up. They do have a tech on they will do work but you have to drop it off as I said before.


----------



## paulag1955

I was at the supermarket yesterday. It was marginally better stocked than it was last Tuesday, but still no flour, TP, paper towels or disinfecting wipes. Plenty of fresh produce and meat, but the freezer case was pretty picked over. What they did have yesterday that they didn't have on Tuesday: Spam, instant mashed potatoes, canned chili, some varieties of Progresso soup and Campbells' condensed (but no Campbell's Chunky), canned chili, small bags of rice, a few kinds of beans, lentils. All those things in limited quantities but it gave me hope that the first rush of panic buying has crested.


----------



## Prepared One

Piratesailor said:


> Was in an HEB yesterday for some veggies.. and they had a huge stock of TP. I was surprised.
> 
> Don't need any....
> 
> I've always said, on this forum, never be without TP. LOL


Yeah, I don't need TP either, but I'll score it if it's there. I did pick up some nice thick pork chops for the pit, Hamburger meat, some good baking potatoes, mushrooms, tomatoes, and onions. They also had a full stock of canned goods from what I could see so I restocked on some soups, vegies, and beans. Nothing like overkill, just topping off the stores so to speak. :vs_smile:


----------



## Michael_Js

We did a grocery shop today (Fred Meyer's / Krogers). No TP, not bad on organic "fresh" veggies; not bad on organic canned veggies. Good on soups & broths. Didn't check for flour...they had hand wipes and paper towels...overall, stocked OK...

Plenty of people shopping and long lines at the self-checkout...We did a normal shop like we do...no need to hoard.

No word on back to work and the guess it will not be for another few weeks until governor dimslee makes the call...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> We did a grocery shop today (Fred Meyer's / Krogers). No TP, not bad on organic "fresh" veggies; not bad on organic canned veggies. Good on soups & broths. Didn't check for flour...they had hand wipes and paper towels...overall, stocked OK...
> 
> Plenty of people shopping and long lines at the self-checkout...We did a normal shop like we do...no need to hoard.
> 
> No word on back to work and the guess it will not be for another few weeks until governor dimslee makes the call...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Which location do you go to?


----------



## Chiefster23

I hit the local walmart this morning to recon and top up a few items we consumed over the last week. I expect Gov. Wolf (PA) to crank up the ‘unnecessary travel’ restrictions any day now since the surrounding states have done theirs. Walmart had most everything in stock, even TP. Our county now has 2 confirmed virus cases.

‘


----------



## Mish

Chiefster23 said:


> I hit the local walmart this morning to recon and top up a few items we consumed over the last week. I expect Gov. Wolf (PA) to crank up the 'unnecessary travel' restrictions any day now since the surrounding states have done theirs. Walmart had most everything in stock, even TP. Our county now has 2 confirmed virus cases.
> 
> '


I have a mom and pop grocery store 2 minutes from my house. I've been going up there once a week to get fresh veggies and meats. I have a ton of stuff frozen but would rather get fresh stuff while I can.

I'm going to try to stay away from Walmart. We have amish food stands and orchards nearby. I'm going to try to support local as much add I can. We even got takeout from a local brewery. Thet walked the food and beer out to the car. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> Which location do you go to?


Monroe... 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> Monroe...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Thanks, that's good to know. I may hit them up later this week.


----------



## Deebo

Just got my daily ration of 32 pack of Quality Toilet paper, and two gallons of water.
I built some awesome shelfs in my pantry, so I can now stack shit deep. Hard to know what I had, when stuff was piled on top of stuff.


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> Just got my daily ration of 32 pack of Quality Toilet paper, and two gallons of water.
> I built some awesome shelfs in my pantry, so I can now stack shit deep. Hard to know what I had, when stuff was piled on top of stuff.


I have spreadsheets.


----------



## MountainGirl

This isn't local but may be for everyone soon, if not already - 

Watching Cuomo's update this am... his staffer responded to a q about people not being able to sign up for UI - staffer said: "Usually we get 55,000 hits per week. We just got 1.3 million. We're doing what we can to upgrade the system."

THIS is what the real problem is going to be, imo. 
The financial relief is nice - but if people can never get on to get it? Yeah.
Exponential growth nukes all systems; not just WuFlu numbers.


----------



## MountainGirl

MountainGirl said:


> This isn't local but may be for everyone soon, if not already -
> 
> Watching Cuomo's update this am... his staffer responded to a q about people not being able to sign up for UI - staffer said: "Usually we get 55,000 hits per week. We just got 1.3 million. We're doing what we can to upgrade the system."
> 
> THIS is what the real problem is going to be, imo.
> The financial relief is nice - but if people can never get on to get it? Yeah.
> Exponential growth nukes all systems; not just WuFlu numbers.


Watching OH update - their systems are slammed too, not designed to handle this surge; LtGov reassuring all the benefits will be back-dated. 
SMH


----------



## Tmaxx

Not bad in my area (Cote Nord, QC). The gov has locked our entire area down and nothing but essential traffic let in and out. We are remote and have only two very small hospitals for a large area. The gov has also said since we have a low amount of infection and very low spread so far they want to preserve us so we can help the rest of the province out if they get hid really hard.


----------



## NoPreppyPrepper

Finally found a company with hand sanitizer other than alcohol. That made my entire day. Started my bean garden. That ruined my day. Signed a peace treaty with a bumblebee. That made my week!

Won't keep ya'll hanging. clean-republic dot com

Even used discount code: OWNERDISCOUNT 

How you like them beans? Not bad for a 1st post, eh?


----------



## Kauboy

Found out today that a fireman buddy of mine was in contact with a COVID patient, and the hospital that sent them out to the house didn't inform.
The elderly woman went to the ER the night before (Sunday evening) and was told she just had allergies, and should take some Claratin. Monday rolls around, she goes back for testing with more severe symptoms. They instruct her to self-quarantine while awaiting results. Monday evening, her test comes back positive, and they send two EMS/firemen to get her, *and don't tell them anything*. They arrive unknowing, walk inside, notice the masks and gloves on, and are back outside in less than a minute getting their own equipment on. They get her there, and she stays overnight.

To put it mildly, the fire captain was... irate.
The two nurses who sent the woman home Sunday night were fired.
The hospital is receiving a deserved sh!tstorm.
To top it off, the woman died yesterday (Tuesday). (elderly, pre-existing heart and breathing complications)

My buddy was told to get tested and self-quarantine. Their entire firehouse has to be sanitized. Potentially a whole shift team out of commission for quarantine.

Then, in a move that boggles the mind, his wife tells him to *come home*! He's a fireman in another town, a bit less than 3 hours away.
Now, he's back home in my town, literally 2 blocks from my house, and is staying there with his wife and four boys. *FIVE MORE POTENTIALLY INFECTED PEOPLE!!! IN MY TOWN!*
If even half of them test positive, that will be a >50% increase for confirmed cases in this town. We've only had 5 total to date.

I can't figure out which part of this story is the most outrageous.
:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## 23897

Kauboy said:


> Found out today that a fireman buddy of mine was in contact with a COVID patient, and the hospital that sent them out to the house didn't inform.
> The elderly woman went to the ER the night before (Sunday evening) and was told she just had allergies, and should take some Claratin. Monday rolls around, she goes back for testing with more severe symptoms. They instruct her to self-quarantine while awaiting results. Monday evening, her test comes back positive, and they send two EMS/firemen to get her, *and don't tell them anything*. They arrive unknowing, walk inside, notice the masks and gloves on, and are back outside in less than a minute getting their own equipment on. They get her there, and she stays overnight.
> 
> To put it mildly, the fire captain was... irate.
> The two nurses who sent the woman home Sunday night were fired.
> The hospital is receiving a deserved sh!tstorm.
> To top it off, the woman died yesterday (Tuesday). (elderly, pre-existing heart and breathing complications)
> 
> My buddy was told to get tested and self-quarantine. Their entire firehouse has to be sanitized. Potentially a whole shift team out of commission for quarantine.
> 
> Then, in a move that boggles the mind, his wife tells him to *come home*! He's a fireman in another town, a bit less than 3 hours away.
> Now, he's back home in my town, literally 2 blocks from my house, and is staying there with his wife and four boys. *FIVE MORE POTENTIALLY INFECTED PEOPLE!!! IN MY TOWN!*
> If even half of them test positive, that will be a >50% increase for confirmed cases in this town. We've only had 5 total to date.
> 
> I can't figure out which part of this story is the most outrageous.
> :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


USA figures are now(1st April):
188,592 positive tests
4,055 deaths. 
(1st of March 75 positive tests, 0 deaths)
Reading the info posted by @Kauboy makes you see how easily this spreads and how fast it kills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Yeah, no joke. If I get this thing I'm headed to a priest to get the anointing before I head to the hospital. I understand they're not letting the priests--or family--in once you're admitted.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Yeah, no joke. If I get this thing I'm headed to a priest to get the anointing before I head to the hospital. I understand they're not letting the priests--or family--in once you're admitted.


 Saved by grace Annie you know that. The rest is just to help us stay on track.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Saved by grace Annie you know that. The rest is just to help us stay on track.


I heard it put this way once, by a priest. We're on a road with a ditch to the right side (presumption) and another ditch to the left (despair). I don't want to fall into either.


----------



## Piratesailor

Governor extended the Texas school closures until May 4th. My daughter graduation ceremony is May 27th. I doubt they will be back in school. She’s doing online classes now but only limited. Has to be hard on teachers, students and parents. 

On the flip sided.. I have her cleaning saddles so she’s helping with chores more than usual (and she’s a really good kid that helps out al the time)


----------



## OrneryOldBat

I read that the hurricane season this year is supposed to be more active than normal. I wonder if leaders/people in states that normally get hit are putting any thought into how to handle an evacuation. We don't normally get hit where I live, but I'm close enough to the coast to be concerned about people evacuated our way.


----------



## Smitty901

The movie Sister Kenny is one most should watch, about Polio . It is about Sister Kenny who took on all the experts and how wrong they were. Time and time again we forget. Experts are most often only right once. They don't know it all and experts tend to follow the heard. We must be objective in what we take as fact.

"Sister Kenny is a 1946 American biographical film about Sister Elizabeth Kenny, an Australian bush nurse, who fought to help people who suffered from polio, despite opposition from the medical establishment."


----------



## Smitty901

OrneryOldBat said:


> I read that the hurricane season this year is supposed to be more active than normal. I wonder if leaders/people in states that normally get hit are putting any thought into how to handle an evacuation. We don't normally get hit where I live, but I'm close enough to the coast to be concerned about people evacuated our way.


 Oh here we go global warming. Trump hates the planet causes storms. Monster hurricanes like never seen before. FEMA wants more money. Trump not giving them any. ALL BS. There is more flooding because very thing is built up. The storms are no worst now than ever.
No more or less of them over any average period. Storms come fact of life . If you built in a flood plain good luck get the heck out If you live next to a flood plain the filled in to build on Get out. If you are in LA near the south end where Mississippi rive use to run before the more it, you are below sea level , get out. You should not be there anyway.


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> Oh here we go global warming. Trump hates the planet causes storms. Monster hurricanes like never seen before. FEMA wants more money. Trump not giving them any. ALL BS. There is more flooding because very thing is built up. The storms are no worst now than ever.
> No more or less of them over any average period. Storms come fact of life . If you built in a flood plain good luck get the heck out If you live next to a flood plain the filled in to build on Get out. If you are in LA near the south end where Mississippi rive use to run before the more it, you are below sea level , get out. You should not be there anyway.


You know, it just struck me what a really horrible time this would be for the New Madrid Faultline to slip.....


----------



## paulag1955

stevekozak said:


> You know, it just struck me what a really horrible time this would be for the New Madrid Faultline to slip.....


A large scale natural disaster in any part of the country would be, I think, pretty devastating right now.


----------



## RedLion

The Minneapolis VA Medical Center (where I sometimes work) has had 4 veterans die of covid-19 and another dozen hospitalized due to it. All but emergent services are shut down. I am forced to work from home until 4/13. I work better when actually at work. Tough to help homeless veterans when you can not see them in person or refer them for needed services from other providers in person.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Smitty901 said:


> Oh here we go global warming. Trump hates the planet causes storms. Monster hurricanes like never seen before...


Not sure what set off the global warming thing, maybe you mistook me for a liberal... I won't take it personally... once. 

I'm all about thinking ahead and I've seen mass evacuations ahead of hurricanes. Not at all enthused about the possibility of infected East or Gulf coast populations moving inland, filling up hotels, ending up in local hospitals.


----------



## Fish

Kauboy said:


> Found out today that a fireman buddy of mine was in contact with a COVID patient, and the hospital that sent them out to the house didn't inform.
> The elderly woman went to the ER the night before (Sunday evening) and was told she just had allergies, and should take some Claratin. Monday rolls around, she goes back for testing with more severe symptoms. They instruct her to self-quarantine while awaiting results. Monday evening, her test comes back positive, and they send two EMS/firemen to get her, *and don't tell them anything*. They arrive unknowing, walk inside, notice the masks and gloves on, and are back outside in less than a minute getting their own equipment on. They get her there, and she stays overnight.
> 
> To put it mildly, the fire captain was... irate.
> The two nurses who sent the woman home Sunday night were fired.
> The hospital is receiving a deserved sh!tstorm.
> To top it off, the woman died yesterday (Tuesday). (elderly, pre-existing heart and breathing complications)
> 
> My buddy was told to get tested and self-quarantine. Their entire firehouse has to be sanitized. Potentially a whole shift team out of commission for quarantine.
> 
> Then, in a move that boggles the mind, his wife tells him to *come home*! He's a fireman in another town, a bit less than 3 hours away.
> Now, he's back home in my town, literally 2 blocks from my house, and is staying there with his wife and four boys. *FIVE MORE POTENTIALLY INFECTED PEOPLE!!! IN MY TOWN!*
> If even half of them test positive, that will be a >50% increase for confirmed cases in this town. We've only had 5 total to date.
> 
> I can't figure out which part of this story is the most outrageous.
> :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


It was all over the news today that Alabama is in trouble for violating HIPPA (sp?) laws due to the fact they are giving First Responders the names and addresses of people who have tested positive to try and stop anything like the above happening. It's going to be interesting to see how this turns out. Apparently only Alabama and Massachusetts are doing this.


----------



## Denton

There's now a case in Dale County.

Worse, I hear Alabama's governor is threatening to shut down the likker stores. If that be the case, there's going to be anarchy. Imagine, 40,000 @Slippy's forced into sobriety!


----------



## Kauboy

Fish said:


> It was all over the news today that Alabama is in trouble for violating HIPPA (sp?) laws due to the fact they are giving First Responders the names and addresses of people who have tested positive to try and stop anything like the above happening. It's going to be interesting to see how this turns out. Apparently only Alabama and Massachusetts are doing this.


How is it a HIPAA violation to let first responders know about an infectious disease they are responding to?
In fact, the Department of Health and Human Services even clarified that it is allowed: https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/covid-19-hipaa-and-first-responders-508.pdf

Perhaps it's an issue with announcing it across comm channels that other people are listening to, and not specifically to the responding individuals?


----------



## Smitty901

OrneryOldBat said:


> Not sure what set off the global warming thing, maybe you mistook me for a liberal... I won't take it personally... once.
> 
> I'm all about thinking ahead and I've seen mass evacuations ahead of hurricanes. Not at all enthused about the possibility of infected East or Gulf coast populations moving inland, filling up hotels, ending up in local hospitals.


 just in general we know that the talking points coming next


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> There's now a case in Dale County.
> 
> Worse, I hear Alabama's governor is threatening to shut down the likker stores. If that be the case, there's going to be anarchy. Imagine, 40,000 @Slippy's forced into sobriety!


:vs_OMG:


----------



## Demitri.14

SO does anybody know, first hand, anyone that has contracted the virus and died ?


----------



## MikeTango

Fish said:


> It was all over the news today that Alabama is in trouble for violating HIPPA (sp?) laws due to the fact they are giving First Responders the names and addresses of people who have tested positive to try and stop anything like the above happening. It's going to be interesting to see how this turns out. Apparently only Alabama and Massachusetts are doing this.


I can confirm Alabama Dept of Public Health is not sharing names or any other personal information with the E-911 Board, only addresses.

Is this legal? Who knows...

Is this being done with good intentions? Yes, probably so...

How long will "they" keep this information on record?

Will it actually help first responders and law enforcement?

If you were an EMT, Fire Fighter, Paramedic or LEO, would you not treat EVERYONE as if they were contagious? I mean EVERYONE at every house on every call EVERYWHERE...

The thought that this will somehow help is RIDICULOUS!

LEO's are the ones behind this "we need to know" BS in our area. The Emergency Management folks and Sheriff's (not all but a good many) have gone absolutely ape sh*t over this virus situation.

It is extremely disappointing to see how these people are reacting...


----------



## Kauboy

That buddy of mine went in for his official testing today.
He said the q-tip was nearly 12" long, and they basically tickle your brain with it through the nose.
Following the swab, we received the following text describing the experience... "Holy crap that hurt!"

Damn do I hope that comes back negative, for his family's sake, and for our town.


----------



## Smitty901

About 1600 yesterday I made run to Fleet farm. Few things I wanted. Traffic in town was maybe a bit light but plenty of people out. Fleet farm was busy but they may be deceiving short on cashiers. Plenty of firearms on hand ammo also. Not what I was there for.
Store is short on help but they always are seemed to be well stocked.
On the bike I took the long way home.


----------



## SOCOM42

As of today, we have 9,000 cases in the state, 160 deaths.

Almost 700 cases in the county, they are building up around me.

I am at a point that we may not go out at all for anything.

We are both in the high risk group.


----------



## Chiefster23

An individual I know told me his relative was traveling last nite at about 8:30 PM on a local 4 lane going to Walmart. He got pulled over and fined $150 for unnecessary travel since Walmart closes now at 8 PM. I don’t know if it was a local or state cop. I’m sure there is more to this story, but in any event this doesn’t sound good. This is in Pennsylvania.


----------



## MountainGirl

I read TX has now joined the "stay at home" collective. 
Gonna start getting my icecubes in hell, now.

Oh - if you're interested in any of these articles...you can find them at drudgereport.com


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> *I read TX has now joined the "stay at home" collective*.
> Gonna start getting my icecubes in hell, now.
> 
> Oh - if you're interested in any of these articles...you can find them at drudgereport.com
> 
> View attachment 105085


Well, that's sort of true. I've only been out making grocery runs. The stuff that isn't long term. About once a year I make a run up north (north of me anyhow) to a little town of German decent here in TX. They have the best German sausage. The traffic has been light until recently. I was amazed at the amount of people on the road. Traffic was nearly back to normal.


----------



## Denton

Alabama's stay-at-home order started 17 minutes ago. Drove down to Dothan to see what was going on. Traffic was down by a good 70%. Stopped by the vape shop. They are doing curbside service but let me in the shop. Got home just under the wire.
Now, it's time for chili-pie and some Star Trek: Enterprise on Netflix.


----------



## Smitty901

Local Fleet farm has a great supply of firearms. Handguns entry level to better hope wife does not see what you paid for that. Rifles is all price levels. Shot guns ect. Local HD dealer family owned been here over 60 years. The owner and family really work in the dealership. Bike purchased over winter are being delivered to owners home. Stored bikes being delivered if you like or setup a time it will be parked outside for you. Bikes can be dropped off for repair. Call ahead drop it off leave they come out and get it. Call for parts they will set them out side for you . Show room closed by state. Funny Ebike shops have no restriction on them. They are PC.
Made up my mind today. My 1996 FB needs a little work drive line needs to be opened up, I had wanted to do it. With Payton it just did not happen this winter. I am going to give the local dealer some work. This would normally be a jumping time of year for them.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Alabama's stay-at-home order started 17 minutes ago. Drove down to Dothan to see what was going on. Traffic was down by a good 70%. Stopped by the vape shop. They are doing curbside service but let me in the shop. Got home just under the wire.
> Now, it's time for chili-pie and some Star Trek: Enterprise on Netflix.


I've been to Dothan. On any given day you can see the aliens from Star Trek wandering around. 
Chili sounds good... tomorrow! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> I've been to Dothan. On any given day you can see the aliens from Star Trek wandering around.
> Chili sounds good... tomorrow! Thanks for the idea!


Layer the bowl with Fritos, add the chili and top with Mexican 3-cheese and sour cream.


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> Alabama's stay-at-home order started 17 minutes ago. Drove down to Dothan to see what was going on. Traffic was down by a good 70%. Stopped by the vape shop. They are doing curbside service but let me in the shop. Got home just under the wire.
> Now, it's time for chili-pie and some Star Trek: Enterprise on Netflix.


Are people still vaping?


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Layer the bowl with Fritos, add the chili and top with Mexican 3-cheese and sour cream.


Good food and a great movie, you do know how to live right. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Alteredstate

9 days ago I was being made fun of in the store with gloves and n 95 mask. Now people ask where did you get them. Answer. I have had them since before SARS. The grocery stores have less than 50 percent stock. The stores that were open 24 hours are now open from 8 to 8. No more than 2 people shop as a group. They are limiting 50 people into Meijer and Walmart at a time. One comes out one can go in. Dollar general stores have closed because of fighting in the stores. Videos of vehicular assault in meijer parking lot over toilet paper.


----------



## Smit974

Alteredstate said:


> 9 days ago I was being made fun of in the store with gloves and n 95 mask. Now people ask where did you get them. Answer. I have had them since before SARS. The grocery stores have less than 50 percent stock. The stores that were open 24 hours are now open from 8 to 8. No more than 2 people shop as a group. They are limiting 50 people into Meijer and Walmart at a time. One comes out one can go in. Dollar general stores have closed because of fighting in the stores. Videos of vehicular assault in meijer parking lot over toilet paper.


I fully understand.

At work 4 weeks ago I was telling ppl this is going to become a big issue. I have been preparing for a long time now and I even told my friends and family they needed to stock up and prepare. Everyone laughed and said I was going overboard now they are calling me and asking for advice.

I always plan for worse case.......


----------



## Smitty901

stevekozak said:


> Are people still vaping?


 Oh yea got to vape that pot oil you see the smoke rolling out car windows.


----------



## Prepared One

I was out and about yesterday for a bit. Went to the grocery store. No TP, limited can goods and absolutely no cleaning products. Had plenty of meats, pork, beef, chicken. No eggs, milk and short on frozen goods. I am good on everything and I was just picking up odds and ends. Maybe 50% were wearing gloves and masks. It's a different world.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I hit the local food store as well yesterday just to grab a handful of essentials. TP aisle still empty. Canned goods shelves were sparse. Cleaning supplies.... gone. Limited choices in the dairy case. Some customers as well as employees wearing masks.


----------



## Tmaxx

Not bad here yet, only thing that is hard to come by is cleaners, hand sanitizer, lysol. Good thing I can make my own!

Stores are taking it very seriously and have distancing marks anywhere there are lineups, all cashiers are shielded. Mandatory handwash with sanitizer on most entries, everything disinfected after each customer use such as debit machine, shopping carts etc.


----------



## Limit Killer

Grocery shopping yesterday, everything in stock and available. Tp, flour, rice, canned goods, meats, all good. 

It's very dependant on which stores you go to out here. The discount stores like Walmart, Superstore, Costco are the place to be if you want to see fear and panic surge through a crowd as a pallet of food becomes available.

Some stores look like a quarantined epicentre of pestilence filled with terrified people wearing every kind of makeshift mask and gloves and hurriedly rushing through the store terrified that someone else will get what they didn't know they wanted.

Other stores are basically business as usual but with increased sanitary practices like disinfected shopping carts, voluntary distancing, hand sanitizer at doors and hand wash stations inside with the vast majority using them.

Raise the limits.


----------



## inceptor

Limit Killer said:


> Grocery shopping yesterday, everything in stock and available. Tp, flour, rice, canned goods, meats, all good.
> 
> It's very dependant on which stores you go to out here. The discount stores like Walmart, Superstore, Costco are the place to be if you want to see fear and panic surge through a crowd as a pallet of food becomes available.
> 
> Some stores look like a quarantined epicentre of pestilence filled with terrified people wearing every kind of makeshift mask and gloves and hurriedly rushing through the store terrified that someone else will get what they didn't know they wanted.
> 
> Other stores are basically business as usual but with increased sanitary practices like disinfected shopping carts, voluntary distancing, hand sanitizer at doors and hand wash stations inside with the vast majority using them.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Your a lucky person. Last week I hit 4 stores and found a lot of empty shelves. Out of 4 stores I found only a couple of bags of flour, and that was bread flour, on the shelf with no yeast whatsoever. No cleaning supplies or paper products.


----------



## Chiefster23

Bread flour? Wow! For two weeks I’ve been looking for bread flour and can only find a few bags of all purpose flour.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Just got back from the local home improvement store.... signs all over stating no one under 16 allowed.


----------



## inceptor

Chiefster23 said:


> Bread flour? Wow! For two weeks I've been looking for bread flour and can only find a few bags of all purpose flour.


Yeah I got lucky on that one. There were only 3 bags left and I grabbed one of them. No all purpose flour to be found. A friend recommended that I go to King Arthur website and order it. I did and they have flour in stock. Yeast however is on a 3-4 week backorder. I placed an order and am patiently waiting.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> Your a lucky person. Last week I hit 4 stores and found a lot of empty shelves. Out of 4 stores I found only a couple of bags of flour, and that was bread flour, on the shelf with no yeast whatsoever. No cleaning supplies or paper products.





Chiefster23 said:


> Bread flour? Wow! For two weeks I've been looking for bread flour and can only find a few bags of all purpose flour.


Dont forget to bend over to look.
Last time at Safeway, looking for rye flour, the flour shelves were all empty. All-purpose is kept on the bottom shelf; I bent wayyy over and in the very back of the bottom shelves, out of sight, were four 10lb bags tucked/stacked. Seems others couldn't be bothered to bend & look. I got them all.


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> Dont forget to bend over to look.
> Last time at Safeway, looking for rye flour, the flour shelves were all empty. All-purpose is kept on the bottom shelf; I bent wayyy over and in the very back of the bottom shelves, out of sight, were four 10lb bags tucked/stacked. Seems others couldn't be bothered to bend & look. I got them all.


I did look and there was nothing but dust.


----------



## stevekozak

inceptor said:


> I did look and there was nothing but dust.


So much for the daily deep-cleans these stores are supposedly doing!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Oh yea got to vape that pot oil you see the smoke rolling out car windows.


Hahaha no


----------



## Chiefster23

inceptor said:


> Yeah I got lucky on that one. There were only 3 bags left and I grabbed one of them. No all purpose flour to be found. A friend recommended that I go to King Arthur website and order it. I did and they have flour in stock. Yeast however is on a 3-4 week backorder. I placed an order and am patiently waiting.


Just a thought. If you have an Amish store around, you may have better luck finding some yeast.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Dont forget to bend over to look.
> Last time at Safeway, looking for rye flour, the flour shelves were all empty. All-purpose is kept on the bottom shelf; I bent wayyy over and in the very back of the bottom shelves, out of sight, were four 10lb bags tucked/stacked. Seems others couldn't be bothered to bend & look. I got them all.


My local Albertsons (i.e. Safeway) has a limit of two on flour, sugar, rice, beans, etc.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> My local Albertsons (i.e. Safeway) has a limit of two on flour, sugar, rice, beans, etc.


The one down in Newport did too. I bought 2, Tom bought 2. 
TP was one to the customer as well; only a handful left on the shelves. We left those for others.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> The one down in Newport did too. I bought 2, Tom bought 2.
> TP was one to the customer as well; only a handful left on the shelves. We left those for others.


My husband almost never goes to the supermarket with me. He'll go to Costco, though.


----------



## Annie

Hey I just found my new Easter Bonnet! :vs_OMG:

Not funny, I know.


----------



## Crunch

Wife heard a tree fall about an hour ago. In the direction of the creek so beaver maybe since there isn't much wind today.

Other than that can't much say. Haven't been to town in almost 3 weeks now. Snow finally all melted, cleaning up the yard and built a patio swing we ordered last year. Trying to rotate some of the oldest stored foods into the daily cuisine to use them up, and listening to the police scanner more than I have in a long time. We've been trying hard for a baby recently, no luck yet. The missus thinks it's due to her going through menopause about 5 year ago, but I remain undiscouraged and am still willing to do my part.


----------



## stevekozak

Crunch said:


> Wife heard a tree fall about an hour ago. In the direction of the creek so beaver maybe since there isn't much wind today.
> 
> Other than that can't much say. Haven't been to town in almost 3 weeks now. Snow finally all melted, cleaning up the yard and built a patio swing we ordered last year. Trying to rotate some of the oldest stored foods into the daily cuisine to use them up, and listening to the police scanner more than I have in a long time. We've been trying hard for a baby recently, no luck yet. The missus thinks it's due to her going through menopause about 5 year ago, but I remain undiscouraged and am still willing to do my part.


I am still laughing about this, 5 minutes later!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Hey I just found my new Easter Bonnet! :vs_OMG:
> 
> Not funny, I know.
> 
> View attachment 105115


I think it's funny.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> I think it's funny.


paulag1955 really wants one.


----------



## PrepperNoob

WA seems to be restocking shelves pretty well, at least over here in the east part of the state. We haven't been out for a couple months or so, but my bff goes and reports back. She doesn't go to any of the big box stores, though, but I haven't seen too many people griping about it online lately, other than bigger families needing more TP. Not having much of a problem ordering stuff online, though we do get quite a few replacements, and 1 roll of tp per order. (we have plenty) Lowes had our litter/bedding today, which, whew, because we've been calling around daily. Dunno why we didn't stock up on that. I'm an idiot, I guess. My friend picked it up for me and put it in our shed, so that was really helpful. We're mainly just getting backup snacks and stuff like that from grocery delivery. Friend is picking up eggs from porches of locals that sell them. 

I won't go into all the details of my "ritual" when we get something from the store delivered (and even the mail), I'll just say it might be overkill lol. My husband is the "perfect" patient for this to kill. And he is now 100% onboard with stocking/prepping, unlike he was until a couple weeks ago. Went from years of "we don't need that much," to "are you sure we need that much?" to "I'm glad you got that much." lol, well I guess if there's a silver lining, it's that.

Anyway, don't believe any numbers you see. There are "reports" and then there is what's really going on. Through grapevines we are hearing of confirmed cases in senior homes, workplaces, etc, but those stories don't come out in the news for almost a week later. And sometimes it's just "confirmed cases in X county" with no way of knowing where. Still a lot of people not taking it seriously, but proclaiming they have all these rules and practices in place that they don't. Cleaning, temp taking, distancing, not as much as they say. One friend is checking the state's website on a regular basis and checking that against what the news and such are reporting, and it never matches up and she doesn't know where they're pulling those numbers from (well, she does, but). 

A lot of stores are requiring distancing, though. Limited # of people in the stores, lines outside spread 6' apart, etc, etc, but I don't have any faith in any cleaning going on.

Friend of mine lives in a senior home and she was cleaning her own little hangout spot on her floor til things started getting worse, then she was like screw that, cuz she didn't have the right supplies, plus, she doesn't even work there. She's holed up now, but they aren't cleaning common areas, and the receptionist is taking temperatures. Though there are some confirmed cases now, so maybe it's the receptionist, which would just be lovely. 

Besides, people don't know the difference between cleaning, disinfecting and sanitizing, and use those words interchangeably, so it's not helpful when anyone says an area is sanitized or disinfected or whatever. It's probably mostly cleaning, which won't help anyone.

Glad I had a ton of h202 cuz I have a bad thing going on w/ my ear. Checking my temp for fever in case of infection, but I think I'm out of the woods and won't need antibiotics. All I have here are fish meds, but I'd use those before I'd go to any type of medical place. Noticed those were selling out different places on the internet about a week or so ago. A couple of people have lectured me about that, but growing up, there was more than one time that we got our antibiotics from the Feed Store, so... Reading about the teledocs and it says that most of them require testing before prescribing antibiotics, which, what's the point of them? I'm not saying they should give them out for every sniffle or cold or whatever, but anyway, I'm just griping. Taking care if it myself.

Personally, I'm studying for my HAM license, and we're just doing stuff around the house related to our hobbies and doing spring cleaning and scheming about the garden, checking all our seeds, etc.

SSDD for us, really. He normally goes out more often than I do, but neither of us need to.

edit: sorry for swear words


----------



## Kauboy

Got some things done today.

Put away *65lbs of long grain white rice*. Added another *12lbs of dry pinto beans*. Tested using hand warmers as O2 absorbers, and they worked like a flippin' charm! (they caused the mylar to shrink up and appear like a vacuum sealed pouch, *no air pockets!*)
Went through the stocks and assessed some things.
Rearranged the 5gal buckets to ensure newest at the back/bottom. Found a full 5gal of rolled oats I completely forgot about, lol.
Wanted to see how long the TP would last, and what our backups were. I think we are good for about 2-3 months before we'd have to change over to wash-and-reuse options. I'd like to increase that, but stocks of paper goods are still running thin and I'm not motivated enough yet to fight the morning crowds. (check the timestamp of this post, and you'll guess why)

Found an apparently unknown spot for 50pks of nitrile gloves hidden in the adhesive section at the local Lowe's. "Venom Steel" was the brand. The box was shiny, so marketing works! HAHA. They're black and not good for first aid use, but just fine for avoiding skin contact in public.
Also picked up a Filtrete "True HEPA" air purifier filter(the "essential" that justified the trip, lol) to start a possible mask making project with. Took the better part of 2 hours to delicately separate the filtration media from the housing, and from itself (hot glue everywhere), but in the end I have an 8"x20'(yes foot) stretch of 99.97% particle blocking "HEPA" fabric that's supposed to stop that percentage of .3 micron or larger floaters. That should be plenty to play around with and get a decent stock of homemade options to pass out to friends/family or donate.

Haven't heard of any COVID test results back for my firefighter buddy. Should be Monday or Tuesday.

Kiddos start a new online program tomorrow that their school is rolling out. Intended to get them back into a real schedule of sorts. Each day is a different subject. We'll see how that goes.
Stayin' sane... for now.


----------



## PrepperNoob

Kauboy said:


> Tested using hand warmers as O2 absorbers, and they worked like a flippin' charm! (they caused the mylar to shrink up and appear like a vacuum sealed pouch, *no air pockets!*)


Can you tell me what this means please?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

PrepperNoob said:


> Can you tell me what this means please?


Hand warmers and oxygen absorbers are basically the same thing, just different sizes.


----------



## Smitty901

Home schooling started spring break today. Seems strange to me why stop for a spring break now. Payton is still going to do some classes. Latter we will ride.


----------



## Kauboy

PrepperNoob said:


> Can you tell me what this means please?


When sealing up a container of food for long term storage, you want to do your best to remove any oxygen from the container. Oxygen destroys organic matter over time. Everything can "oxidize", or combine with oxygen in the air and deteriorate. We don't want this for our food, so we take steps to remove O2. The normal route is to use dedicated Oxygen absorbing packets intended for this purpose. You throw the needed number of them into your container before final sealing, and they work to grab up all the free O2 inside and lock it away.
They do this by chemically bonding the O2 with some other molecule. In this case, iron filings. The O2 binds to the iron forming iron oxide (rust) and the O2 is no longer "free to roam about the cabin" and affect the food stored inside.
When it comes right down to it, the dedicated O2 absorbing packets are the same things as the pocket hand warmers you find at the store. Iron filings inside a permeable pouch.
O2 gets trapped, and your food is that much safer over the long run.

Other methods are simple vacuum sealing or performing a "nitrogen flush" where nitrogen gas is forced into the container to push out all the O2 before sealing. Nitrogen is an inert gas, and won't affect the food at all.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> paulag1955 really wants one.


Oh, I do!


----------



## paulag1955

PrepperNoob said:


> WA seems to be restocking shelves pretty well, at least over here in the east part of the state.


Not so much on the west side. I went to the supermarket yesterday mid-afternoon and there was no rice, flour, sugar, toilet paper or paper towels. They did have Kleenex on the shelves, though. Canned meats were also picked over, as were olives, of all things and some condiments. Instant potato products were available after not having been for the past few weeks. I last went to Costco a week ago yesterday and they were still short of rice, TP, paper towels, disinfecting wipes and a few other things. At both Costco and the supermarket (I shop at Albertsons), there are purchasing limits on many things.


----------



## Piratesailor

Interesting. Went to our local store (HEB) yesterday and not only was it empty of people, with no lines, it was fairly well stocked. I went for just a couple of items for my wife’s weekly menu.. Kale and a couple of herbs we didn’t have in the garden. I was in and out in no time. I noticed many of the people, including me, wore masks. Many wore those cheap surgical type mask. Anyway, besides the lack of TP and a little low on bread, the store was well provisioned.

And lastly in a town near us, we had 83 people in an nursing home test positive. That’s a bad situation. No deaths.. yet. My wife’s oldest daughter is a nurse in a different nursing home and they think they may have a case there but won’t know until later today or tomorrow. Needless to say the daughter doesn’t visit us. 

So far for Texas the ratio’s have held steady. Of all tested (over 75k) between 9 and 10% test positive. That has been consistent for the past 30 days. Of those tested the mortality rate is about 1.2% although it has been as high as 1.5%.


----------



## paulag1955

Piratesailor said:


> Interesting. Went to our local store (HEB) yesterday and not only was it empty of people, with no lines, it was fairly well stocked. I went for just a couple of items for my wife's weekly menu.. Kale and a couple of herbs we didn't have in the garden. I was in and out in no time. I noticed many of the people, including me, wore masks. Many wore those cheap surgical type mask. Anyway, besides the lack of TP and a little low on bread, the store was well provisioned.
> 
> And lastly in a town near us, we had 83 people in an nursing home test positive. That's a bad situation. No deaths.. yet. My wife's oldest daughter is a nurse in a different nursing home and they think they may have a case there but won't know until later today or tomorrow. Needless to say the daughter doesn't visit us.
> 
> So far for Texas the ratio's have held steady. Of all tested (over 75k) between 9 and 10% test positive. That has been consistent for the past 30 days. Of those tested the mortality rate is about 1.2% although it has been as high as 1.5%.


COVID in a nursing home is very bad news. Forty died at the nursing home that was basically ground zero for COVID in Washington.


----------



## PrepperNoob

Kauboy said:


> When sealing up a container of food for long term storage, you want to do your best to remove any oxygen from the container. Oxygen destroys organic matter over time. Everything can "oxidize", or combine with oxygen in the air and deteriorate. We don't want this for our food, so we take steps to remove O2. The normal route is to use dedicated Oxygen absorbing packets intended for this purpose. You throw the needed number of them into your container before final sealing, and they work to grab up all the free O2 inside and lock it away.
> They do this by chemically bonding the O2 with some other molecule. In this case, iron filings. The O2 binds to the iron forming iron oxide (rust) and the O2 is no longer "free to roam about the cabin" and affect the food stored inside.
> When it comes right down to it, the dedicated O2 absorbing packets are the same things as the pocket hand warmers you find at the store. Iron filings inside a permeable pouch.
> O2 gets trapped, and your food is that much safer over the long run.
> 
> Other methods are simple vacuum sealing or performing a "nitrogen flush" where nitrogen gas is forced into the container to push out all the O2 before sealing. Nitrogen is an inert gas, and won't affect the food at all.


Nice! Thanks for that info.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

NJ HERE- VERY ROUGH!!! no travel anywhere. Also they opened a drive thru corona test right nex to my house which is unreal!!! This week and next will be bad


----------



## paulag1955

Schools are closed in Washington through the end of this school year by order of the governor. Some in-class learning will be allowed for ESL and special ed students.

https://medium.com/waospi/reykdal-school-buildings-closed-but-learning-continues-13e64cb44b93


----------



## Mad Trapper

Better to be boys in the woods, than boys in the hood

The woods is open to me as is the gardens, orchards.

Fishing is a good enterprise it allows distance but a lot of fun with friends. Can't beat fresh trout.


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> Better to be boys in the woods, than boys in the hood
> 
> The woods is open to me as is the gardens, orchards.
> 
> Fishing is a good enterprise it allows distance but a lot of fun with friends. Can't beat fresh trout.


Jay Inslee has closed all fishing in Washington.


----------



## inceptor

Fishing is open in Texas. Texas also waived the fishing license for the duration I believe. People need to feed their families. 

Gov Abbott set up a temp hospital in Dallas at the convention Center. Dallas has nowhere near enough patients to even remotely think about using. Gov Abbott says since it's not being used, I'm going to move it somewhere it is needed. Dallas is now pitching a fit. In fact a local reporter, with the Dallas Morning News I believe, asked Trump today what he was going to do about it and acted like he wanted Trump to stop it. For those who don't know, Dallas is a liberal city.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> Fishing is open in Texas. Texas also waived the fishing license for the duration I believe. People need to feed their families.
> 
> Gov Abbott set up a temp hospital in Dallas at the convention Center. Dallas has nowhere near enough patients to even remotely think about using. Gov Abbott says since it's not being used, I'm going to move it somewhere it is needed. Dallas is now pitching a fit. In fact a local report, with the Dallas Morning News I believe, asked Trump today what he was going to do about it and acted like he wanted Trump to stop it. For those who don't know, Dallas is a liberal city.


Right? Just when people might need to fish to put food on the table, Inslee closes off that avenue. Jerk.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> Right? Just when people might need to fish to put food on the table, Inslee closes off that avenue. Jerk.


Yeah, that makes zero sense.


----------



## Prepared One

Our esteemed wacko-doodle of a county judge, Lina Hidalgo, has begun to to set up medical faculties at the NRG complex for the possible overflow of China bug patients. Less then 2000 combined cases and 22 dead here in Harris Co.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Our esteemed wacko-doodle of a county judge, Lina Hidalgo, has begun to to set up medical faculties at the NRG complex for the possible overflow of China bug patients. Less then 2000 combined cases and 22 dead here in Harris Co.


Amazing .... 2k cases in a top 5 US populous city and she need the NRG above hospital capacity. Good Lord, idiots playing to fear and running amuck!


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Amazing .... 2k cases in a top 5 US populous city and she need the NRG above hospital capacity. Good Lord, idiots playing to fear and running amuck!


As I said, it may be my suspicious nature, but what our we missing here? How are things in East Texas my friend?


----------



## BamaDOC

Piratesailor said:


> Interesting. Went to our local store (HEB) yesterday and not only was it empty of people, with no lines, it was fairly well stocked. I went for just a couple of items for my wife's weekly menu.. Kale and a couple of herbs we didn't have in the garden. I was in and out in no time. I noticed many of the people, including me, wore masks. Many wore those cheap surgical type mask. Anyway, besides the lack of TP and a little low on bread, the store was well provisioned.
> 
> And lastly in a town near us, we had 83 people in an nursing home test positive. That's a bad situation. No deaths.. yet. My wife's oldest daughter is a nurse in a different nursing home and they think they may have a case there but won't know until later today or tomorrow. Needless to say the daughter doesn't visit us.
> 
> So far for Texas the ratio's have held steady. Of all tested (over 75k) between 9 and 10% test positive. That has been consistent for the past 30 days. Of those tested the mortality rate is about 1.2% although it has been as high as 1.5%.


went to Costco last week they were pretty well stocked.
gonna head out again today and refill on fresh supplies...
we have a pretty good store of dried carbs (potatos, pasta, rice, flour) beans,canned meats and veggies, and dried fruits and veggies.
but we like to top off the fresh stuff each weeks so we can do tacos ... have some fresh cilantro and parsley, fruits and veggies...
we planted a whole bunch of parsley, cilantro, basil, and chives, green onions.. they're coming in nicely....

I'll give a report on how well stocked the stores are...


----------



## Smitty901

Sending a message loud and clear to Wisconsin Governor . We will vote today. You have done every thing in you power and more form last year on to mess with this election. You have worked hand in hand to help Democrats discount GOP votes . To confuse voters while your crew prints up fake ballots to vote for them. 
We won't know for awhile if you got away with it . But the court stopped you from rigging it last night.
Latter this morning Payton and I will fire up the bike and I will go vote in person. My vote will count.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I am not in Maine..but from Maine

Maine has opened all fishing and fiddleheading 

fishing lics are waived


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> Right? Just when people might need to fish to put food on the table, Inslee closes off that avenue. Jerk.


There's a reason non-sheep call him Dimslee!!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

The virus did not stop us. Voted. At the time I vote 35 others had voted ahead of me. I have a few words for the Governor, but we not allowed to say them here.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> Yeah, that makes zero sense.


No one has ever called him smart that I know of so....


----------



## Mad Trapper

good fer ya!

the little one would almost be riding a 2 1/2 HP briggs powered mini back then/when


----------



## Mad Trapper

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not in Maine..but from Maine
> 
> Maine has opened all fishing and fiddleheading
> 
> fishing lics are waived


The feds should open ocean too. I've contacted my gov, for this


----------



## paulag1955

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not in Maine..but from Maine
> 
> Maine has opened all fishing and fiddleheading
> 
> fishing lics are waived


Western Washington is covered with sword ferns (they even grow up the tree trunks) but unfortunately, they're not edible.


----------



## No Body

Wayne National Forest Closed. $5000.00 fine if your found in the closed off areas.


----------



## Limit Killer

Checked out another grocery store close to the downtown area. Needed some fresh produce and it was there in abundance, along with everything else. Seems like the panic buying is pretty much over in my area.

Lots of people wearing makeshift masks but almost no one acting crazy or nervous about getting food or being in public.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Slippy

My entire day was a bust, felt sluggish all day. 

Loaded up a bunch of garbage from the barn and took it the 1 mile to the road and stuffed it in the Waste Management Cans...hope they take it all tomorrow. 

Otherwise I piddled around in the veggie garden then took a nap. 

Still tired after the nap. I rarely get sick so hopefully I'm just in need of some rest... :sad2:


----------



## Piratesailor

Slippy said:


> My entire day was a bust, felt sluggish all day.
> 
> Loaded up a bunch of garbage from the barn and took it the 1 mile to the road and stuffed it in the Waste Management Cans...hope they take it all tomorrow.
> 
> Otherwise I piddled around in the veggie garden then took a nap.
> 
> Still tired after the nap. I rarely get sick so hopefully I'm just in need of some rest... :sad2:


Hell Slip.. naps are great! And yeah, I hope you're just feeing sluggish and nothing more.

After trimming a huge oak yesterday I took out the chainsaw and lopers and made three significant piles. 3 hours worth of work. Tomorrow I'll load it up on the tractor and take it all the the burn pile. When this distancing thing lifts, and the grand kids can visit, we'll have one whopper of a bonfire.

Other than that...it seems that the virus is hitting the most vulnerable in our society.. nursing homes. They think there is another outbreak in an area nursing home. I have some inside information on that and I'll tell you that the incompetence in those homes borders on criminal.


----------



## paulag1955

My granddaughter works in a nursing home.:sad2:


----------



## inceptor

They just announced today the Texas State Parks are now closed to the public. Before, they were open and encouraged people to visit for fresh air and exercise. They just wanted people to keep their distance.


----------



## SOCOM42

Around here in the state are 15,202 cases, 356 deaths.

In this county there are 1,172 cases, 3/4 of which are 13-20 miles from me.

There was a case reported a few days ago (in Calie?),

where a woman coughed and spit on food in a grocery store on several counter locations.

She was arrested and charged with domestic terrorism, store threw out $35,000.00 worth of food over the incident.

Yesterday a F'N asshole guy did the same here 35 miles from me, in the town of Duxbury,

he was taken down by three guys in the store, and arrested.

IMHO, these bastards should be dragged out into the street and shot, leave the body there to rot.

And there was nothing on the local news about it, seems like there is censorship going on around here.

Three towns around me refuse to give out infected case and death numbers to the media.


All I did today was watch a couple of movies, clean and oil one of my S&W 4566's.

Going to start carrying it when I do ever get to go out.

It is about the size of my Colt Commander, but thinner than it and my Sig 228.

It and the spare mags I carry are loaded with Speer Gold Dot.


----------



## Annie

Slippy said:


> My entire day was a bust, felt sluggish all day.
> 
> Loaded up a bunch of garbage from the barn and took it the 1 mile to the road and stuffed it in the Waste Management Cans...hope they take it all tomorrow.
> 
> Otherwise I piddled around in the veggie garden then took a nap.
> 
> Still tired after the nap. I rarely get sick so hopefully I'm just in need of some rest... :sad2:


Mr Slippy, take all the rest you need just now. It's good for you and strengthens you immunity. Anyway it can't hurt. :vs_love:


----------



## paulag1955

I was forced to cook and then eat some bacon for the sake of my cast iron pans.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> My granddaughter works in a nursing home.:sad2:


God bless her. She's young and healthy though, right?


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> I was forced to cook and then eat some bacon for the sake of my cast iron pans.


 The sacrifices we must make to father or education and experiences. Drug kicking and screaming but one ward she goes. Bacon or side pork works well The hi large content is the key


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Around here in the state are 15,202 cases, 356 deaths.
> 
> In this county there are 1,172 cases, 3/4 of which are 13-20 miles from me.
> 
> There was a case reported a few days ago (in Calie?),
> 
> where a woman coughed and spit on food in a grocery store on several counter locations.
> 
> She was arrested and charged with domestic terrorism, store threw out $35,000.00 worth of food over the incident.
> 
> Yesterday a F'N asshole guy did the same here 35 miles from me, in the town of Duxbury,
> 
> he was taken down by three guys in the store, and arrested.
> 
> IMHO, these bastards should be dragged out into the street and shot, leave the body there to rot.
> 
> And there was nothing on the local news about it, seems like there is censorship going on around here.
> 
> Three towns around me refuse to give out infected case and death numbers to the media.
> 
> All I did today was watch a couple of movies, clean and oil one of my S&W 4566's.
> 
> Going to start carrying it when I do ever get to go out.
> 
> It is about the size of my Colt Commander, but thinner than it and my Sig 228.
> 
> It and the spare mags I carry are loaded with Speer Gold Dot.


The ****** spit in shit, happened in Albany NY area too. Those should be put down.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> God bless her. She's young and healthy though, right?


Yes, she's 17. She works in the kitchen and the residents are confined to their rooms so the risk is probably as low as it could reasonably expected to be.


----------



## Prepared One

Well, now they've gone an done it! Now I am pissed. They forced my favorite Chinese take out and delivery joint to go out of business. :vs_mad: 

I swear, if I ever get my hands on the fellers that started this shit, I am gonna rip their damn fool heads off :vs_mad: :vs_mad:


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> As I said, it may be my suspicious nature, but what our we missing here? How are things in East Texas my friend?


Life goes on. A little slow down in traffic but not really what you would expect. It turns out most of us are essential workers. My county now has 31 cases and maybe 4 deaths in all of NE Texas and I believe they were all elderly. More importantly, I like you .... smell a rat.


----------



## stevekozak

My locale is pretty calm. Interestingly, I think traffic is starting to pick back up from what it has been over last couple of weeks. I went out at 7 AM to the store, and noticed more cars on the road. The store itself was fine. No lines to get in. Mostly stocked. a few items out of stock (couldn't get my favorite Cajun sausages for my red beans and rice). They had paper towels and TP in abundance (I didn't need any) and Kleenex (I grabbed few of those, it is allergy season). Plenty of beef and pork, but a strange lack of chicken (I live in a place that has a plethora of chicken farms). Lot of people wearing masks. Also saw a lot of folks not really doing the social distancing. People gathering to talk in the aisles. Some restrictions on number of items.


----------



## schpier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I sorta get the gist of it, could you post it in english?


----------



## SOCOM42

Schleper,

You still around???

I thought you told us you were departing.

Not too bright to post a paper in frog that 98% do not speak.

So you must be in Switzerland or Lux seeing no guns in frog land except for muzslimes.


----------



## Piratesailor

Hey @Slippy... how are you doing today?


----------



## Slippy

Piratesailor said:


> Hey @Slippy... how are you doing today?


Much better, thanks Piratesailor!

Weird day yesterday, I was tired beyond run-of-the-mill type of tired. Took 2 naps and went to bed around 9pm. 
Slept past my normal wake up time and felt much better. Got in 20 minutes on the exercise bike earlier which is a good sign. No fever, no sore throat or any flu like symptoms which is good.

Going to take it easy today. Appreciate the followup man! :vs_wave:


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Schleper,
> 
> You still around???
> 
> I thought you told us you were departing.
> 
> Not too bright to post a paper in frog that 98% do not speak.
> 
> So you must be in Switzerland or Lux seeing no guns in frog land except for muzslimes.


Or French speaking Canada. It's not very enlightening without context.


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> Much better, thanks Piratesailor!
> 
> Weird day yesterday, I was tired beyond run-of-the-mill type of tired. Took 2 naps and went to bed around 9pm.
> Slept past my normal wake up time and felt much better. Got in 20 minutes on the exercise bike earlier which is a good sign. No fever, no sore throat or any flu like symptoms which is good.
> 
> Going to take it easy today. Appreciate the followup man! :vs_wave:


This is very good news.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Or French speaking Canada. It's not very enlightening without context.


Shlep said he was in Europa early on, could be lying to us, not uncommon.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Shlep said he was in Europa early on, could be lying to us, not uncommon.


----------



## Limit Killer

paulag1955 said:


> Or French speaking Canada. It's not very enlightening without context.


French Canadian, that would explain a lot. At this point I'm not sure what's worse, Quebecers or illegal immigrants. They're both a net economic drain on the country and constantly cry about how they're so hard done by while taking billions in payments from the rest of working Canadians.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Mad Trapper

From a friend who sent this to w/Mass newspaper

To the editor:

I’ve been an ICU nurse here in the Berkshires for almost 37 years. I love nursing. I love critical care.
From my heart, I want to thank so many – our coworkers from all departments who’ve sent food, who show up asking “how can I help?”. All the support staff who make our work possible. To my friends across the country checking in, wanting to know I’m OK. And those in our community who have shown such love and respect during this crisis. Today, a woman had food delivered for every employee. Every one! You all have no idea how much it means.
We will continue to do the work we do because…well, that’s what we do. But these are tough times. Extraordinary times.
On Tuesday, we were notified that if we are exposed at work, we are expected to monitor our temperature and come in…..OK. If we are sickened by this virus, it will be assumed we acquired it in the community and therefore workman’s comp will not apply, we can use our sick time, which includes vacation time in our case. Not OK at all.
The CDC continues to downgrade standards of personal protection, not because they work, but due to low supplies. What used to be “unsafe” and you could be disciplined or fired for is now the standard. As I read the notification, I was wearing the same mask and face shield for nine days. They go in a paper bag, and I bring them out, put them in again and again. It’s called contamination. Under these circumstances, presuming medical staff are surely being infected in the community is bizarre.
No one expects my hospital to have a magic wand when it comes to these precious supplies, which is why we reuse them, we have no choice. But I do expect my hospital to back us up if we get sick. The latest policy is not OK.
I can’t explain what the world is like in my ICU now, it’s beyond description. It’s stressful, heartbreaking, scary.
We’ll continue doing what we do. We need you to do what YOU can do…social distancing, staying home as much as possible, wash your hands. Love your friends and family by doing your part to protect them.
I work at a small hospital in the country. It’s here. This is real.

Alexandra Huber,
Lenox


----------



## OrneryOldBat

PA governor: "Gov. Tom Wolf on Wednesday signed an order that allows the state to “commandeer” personal protective equipment and ventilators from health care providers and transfer the supplies to another facility in need as Pennsylvania prepares for an “imminent surge” in coronavirus cases. Wolf said Wednesday the order will allow the state to move “key equipment” to high population areas that have been greatly impacted, as well as to areas with lower populations that “don’t have existing resources.”

Translation - If you live in a rural area, don't expect anything to be left when the surge hits you. Serves you right, you Trump lovin nazis.

I need to move.


----------



## schpier

On the way to the pharmacy , stopped by a roadblock of several gendarmes demanding to see our paperwork! They were angry that the date was incorrect. Threatened us with 200 euro fine each. Bunch of Nazis taking over. This is just the beginning of the erosion of our rights to free movement .


----------



## paulag1955

schpier said:


> On the way to the pharmacy , stopped by a roadblock of several gendarmes demanding to see our paperwork! They were angry that the date was incorrect. Threatened us with 200 euro fine each. Bunch of Nazis taking over. This is just the beginning of the erosion of our rights to free movement .


What kind of papers do you have to carry?


----------



## schpier

https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/conte...ersion/1/file/attestation-deplacement-en.docx


----------



## paulag1955

schpier said:


> https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/conte...ersion/1/file/attestation-deplacement-en.docx


Crikey. I don't see how requiring something like that could stand in the U.S. There would be protests surely; riots possibly.


----------



## schpier

Coming to a state near you ? I am a USA citizen , this lockdown is only the start of a series of excuses for authoritarianism


----------



## Smitty901

OrneryOldBat said:


> PA governor: "Gov. Tom Wolf on Wednesday signed an order that allows the state to "commandeer" personal protective equipment and ventilators from health care providers and transfer the supplies to another facility in need as Pennsylvania prepares for an "imminent surge" in coronavirus cases. Wolf said Wednesday the order will allow the state to move "key equipment" to high population areas that have been greatly impacted, as well as to areas with lower populations that "don't have existing resources."
> 
> Translation - If you live in a rural area, don't expect anything to be left when the surge hits you. Serves you right, you Trump lovin nazis.
> 
> I need to move.


 If your man Obama was still around , a lot more people would be dead already enjoy your day . You are alive thanks to Trump. By the way Wolf is a Democrat just like one to steal other people stuff.


----------



## Michael_Js

We just came back from Costco for a "normal" shop. We typically go once every 2 weeks. They had a few more items they didn't have last time in the canned bean area. Still no TP - I hear when a truck load comes in, it's basically gone. No Emergen-C, which we take when flue season feels like it's getting to us. Other than that, we did fairly well with our cartload;

They did well keeping people apart; staggering the line in; processing the line out - they handle all the items; I like that this location finally has a self-checkout line. 

We did a quick Co-Op stop for chicken items. They were Packed!! Lots of people picking up chicks - based on an appointment.

We then stopped to pick up my repaired chain saw! More work for the weekend...

Back home, put it all away. cleaned us up, doing laundry...

Peace out,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

@Michael_Js Do you go to the Snohomish Co-op?


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> @Michael_Js Do you go to the Snohomish Co-op?


No, the sister one in Monroe...the only difference, I think, is the gas. I know it supposed to be better, but it's SO expensive!

We stay local 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> No, the sister one in Monroe...the only difference, I think, is the gas. I know it supposed to be better, but it's SO expensive!
> 
> We stay local
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


My husband likes the ethanol-free gas for the yard equipment. And my car LOVES it. I think the improved mileage actually makes it cost effective, but making a trip into Snohomish every time I need gas is a PITA.


----------



## Kauboy

Good news!
My buddy's test came back negative!!!
To celebrate, our resident meat smoker is giving out curb-side pulled pork sammiches tomorrow!
:vs_box:

We had a nice dinner with the family tonight. Met out at their place where my parents, my grandmother, and my uncle's family all were sat out on the large covered patio, maintaining proper distance as they don't live in the same home. We backed up the pickup, dropped the tailgate, and had a great time. Got to catch up and see how everybody was doing. Face to face is so much better than virtual. We brought our own food, a new Cajun place down the street had huge fried goodies platters that are amazing. A fine way to end the week.


----------



## Prepared One

I was off yesterday so I made an early trip to the store. They had TP but limited to one package per customer. Good on meats, no cleaning items, no sanitizers, and limited frozen foods. I did score some eggs and milk. I also ran by Academy just for grins. They had a line at the gun counter and a very limited selection. The ammo shelves were mostly bare but I did manage 2 boxes of 308 for the AR 10's. Most people were wearing masks and gloves. 

How is it when I go out on the street or to the stores I am reminded of the food lines and travel restriction in communist Russia? Why are we excited to score TP, eggs, or milk? 

Interesting times we live in. I wonder? What will this generation be known for?


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> I was off yesterday so I made an early trip to the store. They had TP but limited to one package per customer. Good on meats, no cleaning items, no sanitizers, and limited frozen foods. I did score some eggs and milk. I also ran by Academy just for grins. They had a line at the gun counter and a very limited selection. The ammo shelves were mostly bare but I did manage 2 boxes of 308 for the AR 10's. Most people were wearing masks and gloves.
> 
> How is it when I go out on the street or to the stores I am reminded of the food lines and travel restriction in communist Russia? Why are we excited to score TP, eggs, or milk?
> 
> Interesting times we live in. I wonder? What will this generation be known for?


 Proving you can go through life not working, paying your debts , smoking all the pot you want. All on some one else dime.


----------



## jimcosta

*Here are two great videos out today regarding the pandemic hoax in the U. S.*

I have followed Erin Scott's Alternative News Reports for about two years. She is the best analyst I heave ever heard. 
She just posted this interview regarding the greatly overstated Virus deaths being reported.

". . . *but if lock-outs are lifted and the chains are removed from humanity, governments will be seen for what they really are, masters willing to use tyranny to destroy lives for profit." *






*See also* just posted this explanation as to what may be going on with the virus scare.


----------



## Smitty901

Price of eggs went up. Few on the shelf .


----------



## A Watchman

Well, not my area .... but Sweden is open for business.

https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/03/24/sweden-coronavirus-open-for-business/


----------



## paulag1955

We have over 500 COVID deaths in Washington. For perspective, we had 245 influenza deaths from October 2018 through September 2019, which I've been told was slightly lower than normal. Over 90% of our deaths have been people over the age of 60 so this is NO JOKE for older people.


----------



## Mad Trapper

New masks to keep people 6-feet away.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Smitty901 said:


> If your man Obama was still around , a lot more people would be dead already enjoy your day . You are alive thanks to Trump. By the way Wolf is a Democrat just like one to steal other people stuff.


I thought it was obvious, but here - "Translation - ... SARCASM"

"My guy Obama" btw. Are you high? I know the political affiliation of the governor in my own friggin state, and that was my point, he's STEALING private property by by executive order.

Lastly, I'm alive not because of Trump or any other politician. I'm alive because I take responsibility for my own actions and well being and have saved, stocked supplies and armed myself accordingly as did my ancestors before me and, more importantly, because of the grace of a loving God.


----------



## Slippy

Seeing lots of people, mostly democrats wearing masks over their mouths but below their noses. :vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901

Wisconsin as of toady

Total Cases 3,428
Total Deaths 154


----------



## paulag1955

Washington...10, 538 cases, 516 deaths. Here's something interesting I found on the Department of Health website. 52% of the confirmed cases have been in women, but women account for only 43% of the deaths.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Seeing lots of people, mostly democrats wearing masks over their mouths but below their noses. :vs_lol:


Maybe we should rethink this right to breed thing.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Washington...10, 538 cases, 516 deaths. Here's something interesting I found on the Department of Health website. 52% of the confirmed cases have been in women, but women account for only 43% of the deaths.


Was Washington where a lot of the deaths were in nursing homes/retirement homes? More women in them to start with that would effect numbers


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Was Washington where a lot of the deaths were in nursing homes/retirement homes? More women in them to start with that would effect numbers


Yes, 40 deaths connected to a nursing home and that might be why more women contracted the illness. What's concerning is that men are dying so disproportionately.


----------



## SOCOM42

Massachusetts as of today has 26,867 cases, deaths are 844, no mention of M or F.

Cases by gender, male 44.49%, female 52.25%, balance are gender benders.

Cases in my county list at 2,128, half are 15 miles avg. from me.


On another note,

Power went out last evening at 6:03 PM back on at 2: PM today.

Fired up the propane wall heater and lit some oil lamps.

Ran genset from 9:30 to 11:00 PM for freezer and fridge, then again from 5:30 

AM to 6:30 AM, same reason.

Big tree came down on main road, took out two poles and three X-formers, all 

from 60 MPH wind gusts!

A tree behind my shop came down and landed aside the shop, kid will cut it up

tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, 40 deaths connected to a nursing home and that might be why more women contracted the illness. What's concerning is that men are dying so disproportionately.


 Men generally do die sooner than women. Latter in life men receive less healthcare and early intervention. Generally exposure to things in the work environment. Smoking catch up to them . As women have moved into other field of work they have been catching up. The retirement home/care facility we do sidecar rides at every year the females far exceed the men . In our church when you look around there are far more elderly women than men. And it is not because a 70 year old man ran off with a 20 year old. They die off. I would not shock me to find more men dyeing of deaths related to the virus. Many that die are not dead because of the virus it's self, but other condition that with the virus add on was to much .
If based on what we know you had to pick the last place you would want to be, it would be a nursing or retirement home. Vote number 2 most like to infect you. Beaten out only by a Wet market in China.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Men generally do die sooner than women. Latter in life men receive less healthcare and early intervention. Generally exposure to things in the work environment. Smoking catch up to them . As women have moved into other field of work they have been catching up. The retirement home/care facility we do sidecar rides at every year the females far exceed the men . In our church when you look around there are far more elderly women than men. And it is not because a 70 year old man ran off with a 20 year old. They die off. I would not shock me to find more men dyeing of deaths related to the virus. Many that die are not dead because of the virus it's self, but other condition that with the virus add on was to much .
> If based on what we know you had to pick the last place you would want to be, it would be a nursing or retirement home. Vote number 2 most like to infect you. Beaten out only by a Wet market in China.


Most of the reason that women live longer than men involves genetics and the aging process. And then risky behavior. Of course women outliving men is a relatively recent development because until sometime in the 20th century, childbirth was the ultimate risky behavior.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Most of the reason that women live longer than men involves genetics and the aging process. And then risky behavior. Of course women outliving men is a relatively recent development because until sometime in the 20th century, childbirth was the ultimate risky behavior.


 Few women die of black lung as men, Mesothelioma killed a lot more men than women just not front page news. A lot more men than many think die of service connected deaths. Either in the fight or years latter.
The again maybe the virus is not just racist, it don't like men either.


----------



## RubberDuck

Us dying first was a mercy gift from God plain and simple...


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Us dying first was a mercy gift from God plan and simple...


Definitely women are the cause of death for most men.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Men die before their wives because we _*want*_ to!


----------



## Smitty901

Well I hope my wife lives longer than I do. I would be lost with out her. She has been the safety chain that has stopped me from doing things that while I could have done them, I should not do. No shame in admitting she gave my life a different purpose. One much better than the path I was on. With out her the Army would have consumed me. She gave me life outside of that while supporting it at the same time. With out a reason to care some people would need to become very worried.


----------



## Smitty901

My messed up mind is thinking about riding the motorcycle to the church. Taking a selfe and sending it to the governor while holding a sign inviting him in.


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> Well I hope my wife lives longer than I do. I would be lost with out her. She has been the safety chain that has stopped me from doing things that while I could have done them, I should not do. No shame in admitting she gave my life a different purpose. One much better than the path I was on. With out her the Army would have consumed me. She gave me life outside of that while supporting it at the same time. With out a reason to care some people would need to become very worried.


A prudent wife is from the Lord. Believe it!!


----------



## Smitty901

stevekozak said:


> A prudent wife is from the Lord. Believe it!!


 And proof praying works Amen


----------



## Slippy

I am not confident that the Death Stats that we are hearing are death FROM Covid19 or death WITH Covid19.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Sometimes being an introvert is a positive...


----------



## Prepared One

I don't know which is going to kill me first, the China bug itself, or the term "Social Distancing".


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> I don't know which is going to kill me first, the China bug itself, or the term "Social Distancing".


Yeah, all these new terms are asinine. "Food insecurity" is the one that chaps my ass. It is either hunger or it isn't. If my stomach is growling am I to say, "Sorry ladies, that is just my stomach being insecure about food"? Calling hunger "food insecurity" is like calling death "breathing insecurity". Asinine.


----------



## Smitty901

If your are not "Social Distancing" you need a faster motorcycle


----------



## Slippy

I'm pretty sick of bullshat terms like "Difficult Times" or used by idiots in phrases like "In today's challenging and difficult times..." The statement usually goes on to explain some bullcrap infringement tactic that someone is about to use to either take away the rights or get in the pockets of We The People.

I wonder what;

A combat Veteran would say if comparing "today's challenging and difficult times" to getting shot at or blown up by a Nazi, a **********, a **** or a towel head?

Any person 80-90 years old who lived through the great depression or the times of WW2 would say about "today's challenging and difficult times"? I asked my old Mom and she laughed and said today's stuff is a piece of cake compared to then.

My grandad working in the blast furnace of a steel mill in the late 1920's through the great depression and retiring in his 70's and still going to work part time in his mid 70's when somebody called in sick would say about this crap today?

Some of my good friends on this forum who are Vietnam Vets have described being on Latrine Duty and having to burn all the shit...how does "todays difficult times" compare to burning the shit of a bunch of men using diesel fuel or keresene while in a hot humid ass jungle in some damn forsaken country on the other side of the world, while people you have no beef with try and shoot you or blow you up? Them's difficult and trying times if you ask me!

The poorest of our poor in the US today would be firmly placed in the middle class in most shit hole countries.

People remember this if you remember nothing at all; The government did all this shit, not the virus.


----------



## Smitty901

For some people a flat tire is the end of the world. Others it seems nothing gets them shook up. Lot has to do with the path you took to were you are.


----------



## Chiefster23

Slippy said:


> I'm pretty sick of bullshat terms like "Difficult Times" or used by idiots in phrases like "In today's challenging and difficult times..." The statement usually goes on to explain some bullcrap infringement tactic that someone is about to use to either take away the rights or get in the pockets of We The People.
> 
> I wonder what;
> 
> A combat Veteran would say if comparing "today's challenging and difficult times" to getting shot at or blown up by a Nazi, a **********, a **** or a towel head?
> 
> Any person 80-90 years old who lived through the great depression or the times of WW2 would say about "today's challenging and difficult times"? I asked my old Mom and she laughed and said today's stuff is a piece of cake compared to then.
> 
> My grandad working in the blast furnace of a steel mill in the late 1920's through the great depression and retiring in his 70's and still going to work part time in his mid 70's when somebody called in sick would say about this crap today?
> 
> Some of my good friends on this forum who are Vietnam Vets have described being on Latrine Duty and having to burn all the shit...how does "todays difficult times" compare to burning the shit of a bunch of men using diesel fuel or keresene while in a hot humid ass jungle in some damn forsaken country on the other side of the world, while people you have no beef with try and shoot you or blow you up? Them's difficult and trying times if you ask me!
> 
> The poorest of our poor in the US today would be firmly placed in the middle class in most shit hole countries.
> 
> People remember this if you remember nothing at all; The government did all this shit, not the virus.


POST OF THE DAY!!! Amen, brother!


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> I am not confident that the Death Stats that we are hearing are death FROM Covid19 or death WITH Covid19.


My husband shares this feeling with you.


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> I'm pretty sick of bullshat terms like "Difficult Times" or used by idiots in phrases like "In today's challenging and difficult times..." The statement usually goes on to explain some bullcrap infringement tactic that someone is about to use to either take away the rights or get in the pockets of We The People.
> 
> I wonder what;
> 
> A combat Veteran would say if comparing "today's challenging and difficult times" to getting shot at or blown up by a Nazi, a **********, a **** or a towel head?
> 
> Any person 80-90 years old who lived through the great depression or the times of WW2 would say about "today's challenging and difficult times"? I asked my old Mom and she laughed and said today's stuff is a piece of cake compared to then.
> 
> My grandad working in the blast furnace of a steel mill in the late 1920's through the great depression and retiring in his 70's and still going to work part time in his mid 70's when somebody called in sick would say about this crap today?
> 
> Some of my good friends on this forum who are Vietnam Vets have described being on Latrine Duty and having to burn all the shit...how does "todays difficult times" compare to burning the shit of a bunch of men using diesel fuel or keresene while in a hot humid ass jungle in some damn forsaken country on the other side of the world, while people you have no beef with try and shoot you or blow you up? Them's difficult and trying times if you ask me!
> 
> The poorest of our poor in the US today would be firmly placed in the middle class in most shit hole countries.
> 
> People remember this if you remember nothing at all; The government did all this shit, not the virus.


Right? People aren't putting the situation in context.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

My son is an "essential" worker in TX and it looks like he has the virus. Trying to get tested today. If he's got it, then his wife and young son are also exposed. She's got some risk factors, so praying that we can get everyone through it without hospitalization.


----------



## paulag1955

OrneryOldBat said:


> My son is an "essential" worker in TX and it looks like he has the virus. Trying to get tested today. If he's got it, then his wife and young son are also exposed. She's got some risk factors, so praying that we can get everyone through it without hospitalization.


I'll be praying for your son and his family.


----------



## Smitty901

Will remember your house in prayer


----------



## Mad Trapper

OrneryOldBat said:


> My son is an "essential" worker in TX and it looks like he has the virus. Trying to get tested today. If he's got it, then his wife and young son are also exposed. She's got some risk factors, so praying that we can get everyone through it without hospitalization.


Try to make sure they have all needed for a bad flu to survive/recover. Drop it off.

God be with you and family


----------



## paulag1955

Way to go, Michigan. Didn't know you had it in you.

Lansing, Michigan protest: Demonstrations against Gov. Whitmer's order


----------



## RubberDuck

I live about 4 miles away and had to be a part of it this was a very awesome site to see and hear in person. Every cop that drove by people laid on their horn and at 12 noon the entire rally stayed honking for well over a minute. This put the streets near downtown at a stop for hours. 
But it fell on deaf ears to Horrible woman from MI but hopefully this was a wake up call to people at the voting booths next time


----------



## Smitty901

RubberDuck said:


> I live about 4 miles away and had to be a part of it this was a very awesome site to see and hear in person. Every cop that drove by people laid on their horn and at 12 noon the entire rally stayed honking for well over a minute. This put the streets near downtown at a stop for hours.
> But it fell on deaf ears to Horrible woman from MI but hopefully this was a wake up call to people at the voting booths next time


 This is what Democracy looks like !


----------



## paulag1955

@RubberDuck Thank you for the awesome photos.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> I'm pretty sick of bullshat terms like "Difficult Times" or used by idiots in phrases like "In today's challenging and difficult times..." The statement usually goes on to explain some bullcrap infringement tactic that someone is about to use to either take away the rights or get in the pockets of We The People.
> 
> I wonder what;
> 
> A combat Veteran would say if comparing "today's challenging and difficult times" to getting shot at or blown up by a Nazi, a **********, a **** or a towel head?
> 
> Any person 80-90 years old who lived through the great depression or the times of WW2 would say about "today's challenging and difficult times"? I asked my old Mom and she laughed and said today's stuff is a piece of cake compared to then.
> 
> My grandad working in the blast furnace of a steel mill in the late 1920's through the great depression and retiring in his 70's and still going to work part time in his mid 70's when somebody called in sick would say about this crap today?
> 
> Some of my good friends on this forum who are Vietnam Vets have described being on Latrine Duty and having to burn all the shit...how does "todays difficult times" compare to burning the shit of a bunch of men using diesel fuel or keresene while in a hot humid ass jungle in some damn forsaken country on the other side of the world, while people you have no beef with try and shoot you or blow you up? Them's difficult and trying times if you ask me!
> 
> The poorest of our poor in the US today would be firmly placed in the middle class in most shit hole countries.
> 
> People remember this if you remember nothing at all; The government did all this shit, not the virus.


Oh, I'm sick of this crap. I'm forced off work this week, don't live on a farm and don't have a hobby. It's quite clear that all the corporations are using the same marketing guru and that guru sucks.
To make matters worse, we now have a confirmed case at work and that'll mean that this on a week off a week nonsense will continue.


----------



## Slippy

Thanks @RubberDuck

Good Patriots of Michigan, run the evil socialist bitch the hell out of Lansing via the next election!!! Wretched Gretched is a commie pig...!

Same goes for Virginia. That blackface sumbitch Northam needs tarred, feathered and railed...!!! Electorally speaking of course.:vs_smile:


----------



## hawgrider

Here is the protest from the air


----------



## Mad Trapper

This one is a shocker.

Testing at Boston homeless shelter shows 37% are asymptomatic covid-19 carriers (146 of 397)

https://www.masslive.com/coronaviru...covid-19-rate-at-boston-homeless-shelter.html


----------



## Smitty901

Another home schooling day. The school is trying. But they just were never prepared for something like this. No fault on their part. I am normally hard on Schools, teacher union runs the school and pushes pretty pure agenda. Teachers lock step in line always.
But this problem is not to be out on them.
Pretty much just another day other wise.


----------



## No Body

Kentucky is now limiting the number of people per vehicle that can go in the stores. One person per vehicle only. Needed to get some feed for the animals at Tractor Supply yesterday and the one in Kentucky is the closest to where I live.


----------



## Mad Trapper

No Body said:


> Kentucky is now limiting the number of people per vehicle that can go in the stores. One person per vehicle only. Needed to get some feed for the animals at Tractor Supply yesterday and the one in Kentucky is the closest to where I live.


Well, at least Ky don't have jack booted thugs at the border (yet), or a 14 day quarantine ...........


----------



## No Body

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, at least Ky don't have jack booted thugs at the border (yet), or a 14 day quarantine ...........


Yeah yet. But give it time. I'm pretty sure they'll get around to it. Fortunately I won't need to go back out for a long time.


----------



## paulag1955

No Body said:


> Kentucky is now limiting the number of people per vehicle that can go in the stores. One person per vehicle only. Needed to get some feed for the animals at Tractor Supply yesterday and the one in Kentucky is the closest to where I live.


Insane.


----------



## No Body

paulag1955 said:


> Insane.


Yeah it's not that bad in Ohio yet, at least not where I'm at. I stopped at one of the local grocery stores and they had a sign up asking you to limit to one person per buggy and didn't have someone standing outside to make sure you complied. I'm just glad I don't have to go back out for awhile.


----------



## paulag1955

No Body said:


> Yeah it's not that bad in Ohio yet, at least not where I'm at. I stopped at one of the local grocery stores and they had a sign up asking you to limit to one person per buggy and didn't have someone standing outside to make sure you complied. I'm just glad I don't have to go back out for awhile.


Costco is limiting the number of people who can enter per card, but it's more than one. I was just there the other day and can't remember how many. Getting older really sucks. But the supermarkets aren't doing that yet. They have created one-way aisles so that you reduce the chance that someone will pass by you.


----------



## paulag1955

Who was it that brought up the difference in the farm to market paths for home and commercial use? This article brings it home.

https://www.ktvb.com/article/news/idaho-potato-farm-gave-away-potatoes-for-free-so-they-wouldnt-go-to-waste/277-931ba7c2-6175-4d4b-b18f-088304f2d276


----------



## Smitty901

Monkey see monkey do. Seems Democrat governors following Nancy lead want to extend the lock downs as long as they can. Ours show up long enough to order everyone lock down another month. I will not follow his orders to the letter. it is all politics with him.
Only liberal PC causes will get a break.


----------



## Denton

> FORT RUCKER - Flight training will resume on Monday here, according to officials at the area military installation, which produces combat aviators for the U.S. Army.
> 
> "The resumption of flight training is mission essential for our army," said Maj. Gen. David J. Francis, U.S. Army Aviation Center of Excellence and Fort Rucker commanding general said. "I was able to speak to all of our combat aviation brigade commanders over the last week reinforcing our requirement to continue to fill units with aviators as they continue to deploy and prepare to deploy around the world."
> 
> Citing three confirmed COVID-19 cases at the base, officials said they believe their quarantine and tracing procedures have proven effective in stopping further spread.


https://www.dothaneagle.com/news/go...cle_08281741-ea5d-581d-ba29-1f619e40254c.html

The three paragraphs tell all that needs to be known. I added the link because I have to do so, but I don't suggest clicking on the ad-heavy site.
I guess last week will be the only week that I get a week off with pay. Good. They have to fly.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Monkey see monkey do. Seems Democrat governors following Nancy lead want to extend the lock downs as long as they can. Ours show up long enough to order everyone lock down another month. I will not follow his orders to the letter. it is all politics with him.
> Only liberal PC causes will get a break.


The real downside to this is that residents will get fed up with all the BS and move to free states. In Texas we have had quite a few refugees from F/U states that have been flooding here. My fear is that they will want the same policies set up here that drove them from there.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> https://www.dothaneagle.com/news/go...cle_08281741-ea5d-581d-ba29-1f619e40254c.html
> 
> The three paragraphs tell all that needs to be known. I added the link because I have to do so, but I don't suggest clicking on the ad-heavy site.
> I guess last week will be the only week that I get a week off with pay. Good. They have to fly.


 Test everyone. Take them to the field train come back problem solved


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> The real downside to this is that residents will get fed up with all the BS and move to free states. In Texas we have had quite a few refugees from F/U states that have been flooding here. My fear is that they will want the same policies set up here that drove them from there.


That is how Californians ruined Washington. I mean, yes, Washington was always liberal. It wasn't called "the Soviet of Washington" in the '30s for nothing. But when I was younger, the liberalism came with a healthy dose of libertarianism that's completely lacking now.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> That is how Californians ruined Washington. I mean, yes, Washington was always liberal. It wasn't called "the Soviet of Washington" in the '30s for nothing. But when I was younger, the liberalism came with a healthy dose of libertarianism that's completely lacking now.


And now that businesses are fleeing both states, many are moving to Texas bringing the employees and their liberal ideas with them.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> And now that businesses are fleeing both states, many are moving to Texas bringing the employees and their liberal ideas with them.


It's terrifying.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Test everyone. Take them to the field train come back problem solved


That's not the way it works for pilot school. The trainees are either in the classroom or they are in helicopters, neither of which is optimum for safe distancing.
Furthermore, there are several thousand of us who maintain the largest and most flown helicopter fleets in the U.S. Army. We are civilians who go home after each shift. We don't eat at mess halls and then go back to barracks or officers' quarters, so we must go to grocery stores which causes us to come in contact with people. Testing would have to be nearly daily on many thousands of people and that isn't practical.

Meanwhile, we are now issued HQDA-approved masks to wear. It's good for nothing more than a cough guard and covering my ugly face.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> That's not the way it works for pilot school. The trainees are either in the classroom or they are in helicopters, neither of which is optimum for safe distancing.
> Furthermore, there are several thousand of us who maintain the largest and most flown helicopter fleets in the U.S. Army. We are civilians who go home after each shift. We don't eat at mess halls and then go back to barracks or officers' quarters, so we must go to grocery stores which causes us to come in contact with people. Testing would have to be nearly daily on many thousands of people and that isn't practical.
> 
> Meanwhile, we are now issued HQDA-approved masks to wear. It's good for nothing more than a cough guard and covering my ugly face.


 They can do it others way and lock them down. I know darn well right now a lot of soldiers are exposed to it in Afghanistan and still doing their job everyday and night.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> They can do it others way and lock them down. I know darn well right now a lot of soldiers are exposed to it in Afghanistan and still doing their job everyday and night.


IAW General Order Somethingoranother, they are under sort of a lockdown. As I said, a lockdown of the thousands of us civilians isn't possible. I see us as a weak link in the chain. Not all of them are able to isolate as well as I have. I see stores as danger zones because so many people don't know how to act.

Now, let's assume I have it and don't know it. I'm listening to the Motorola and I hear, "Ops to avionics, you are needed at Foxtrot 06; avionics to Foxtrot 06." I roll up, take the ICS cord to the trainee standing outside, climb into the helicopter and ask the pilots what they broke. They tell me and I lean into the cockpit make the systems not working to act right. I'm breathing within a foot and a half from the instructor pilot and the trainee in the cockpit. Afterward, I jump out, disconnect from the ICS cord and hand it back to the trainee who is outside as the fireguard.

How could I contract the KungFlu, you ask? I check out the Motorala as well as the laptop that contains the manuals and my tool box from supply. I then check out my Kubota from the avionics shop. In other words, I "shake hands" with many others when I touch these items. Days before I show symptoms, I'll already be infecting others. You might suggest using Klorox wipes but the company doesn't have any more luck in buying them than I do.

As the article stated, three on Rucker contracted it. They and those near them are isolated, now. Training begins Monday, anyway. We'll do the best we can to protect ourselves and those around us and I don't think there'll be much disruption.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Denton. if out of wipes make some up cheap.

Used dish detergent bottle, a little detergent, and a few teaspoons of bleach, fill it up. 

I take that and a used 1-gal milk bottle of clean water where I go the later for a rinse.

Cost is minimal for a bit of dish detergent and bleach.


----------



## Denton

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton. if out of wipes make some up cheap.
> 
> Used dishwater bottle, a little detergent, and a few teaspoons of bleach, fill it up.
> 
> I take that and a used 1-gal milk bottle of clean water where I go the later for a rinse.
> 
> Cost is minimal for a bit of dish detergent and bleach.


Thanks!
I am stocked on wipes but I'll be darned if I am going to take them to work.


----------



## paulag1955

Denton said:


> Thanks!
> I am stocked on wipes but I'll be darned if I am going to take them to work.


I don't blame you; your employer should provide them. My husband works for King County, WA, public transit and they are _just now_ getting around to providing masks for drivers, then, as they become available, to the other workers who have to board the buses, so mechanics and service workers (cleaners). They just had one driver pass away, apparently from COVID, although the email announcing the death was inexplicably vague.


----------



## Piratesailor

Over the last month or so I’ve been tracking the numbers for Texas.

It seems that it has stayed consistent with 10% of those tested diagnosed with the virus and of those diagnosed, the death rate is 2.5%.

What’s interesting is that the vast majority of cases are in the under 60 range but the majority of deaths are in the over 70 range. I think that is mainly because we have a significant number of cases in nursing homes. The over 70 group accounts for 15% total fatalities with a 4.2% overall mortality rates. The under 70 group has a 2.0 mortality rate. 

(So should we lock down the nursing homes and send everyone else back to work?)

Now for my county, Galveston, the numbers are much lower. Although we now have 3 nursing homes with infections, the overall county death rate is 1% and of those tested, the positive diagnosis rate is 6%. Btw, the one nursing home in Texas city with 83 cases has had 1 death. They were all treated with chloroquine. They are not out of the wood yet though. 

Just some interesting numbers from our area.


----------



## Prepared One

Piratesailor said:


> Over the last month or so I've been tracking the numbers for Texas.
> 
> It seems that it has stayed consistent with 10% of those tested diagnosed with the virus and of those diagnosed, the death rate is 2.5%.
> 
> What's interesting is that the vast majority of cases are in the under 60 range but the majority of deaths are in the over 70 range. I think that is mainly because we have a significant number of cases in nursing homes. The over 70 group accounts for 15% total fatalities with a 4.2% overall mortality rates. The under 70 group has a 2.0 mortality rate.
> 
> (So should we lock down the nursing homes and send everyone else back to work?)
> 
> Now for my county, Galveston, the numbers are much lower. Although we now have 3 nursing homes with infections, the overall county death rate is 1% and of those tested, the positive diagnosis rate is 6%. Btw, the one nursing home in Texas city with 83 cases has had 1 death. They were all treated with chloroquine. They are not out of the wood yet though.
> 
> Just some interesting numbers from our area.


I am suffering more from the high pollen count in our area then this China bug. I am hoping the rain will bring me some relief. Other then that, I saw more and more traffic as the week progressed last week. I can get TP, meats, eggs, milk, fairly easily, although, still no disinfectant cleaning materials.

I was in the gun shop Friday morning and the pickings are slim along with ammo. I am just topping off my inventory as I go because I see the real danger on the horizon, our economy going belly up and millions out of work. Hard times are coming.


----------



## Smitty901

Yearly 60-70,000 die due to drug over dose. LE with narcan handy save around 10,000 of them. With LE not being so engaged on the streets we should have bodies piling up. More than caused by the virus. How many of these deaths are being put on the virus?
Something is not adding up. All of the sudden no drug over dose deaths any where ? Not like the drugs are not being sold on the street like nothing has changed.


----------



## Michael_Js

We're waiting to hear from our corrupt liberal socialist WA goobenor - Dimslee - about extending the lock down - I mean, stay home stay healthy - campaign. My work is already planning a come back into with separating people, building sanitize, and temperature check points. Oh my! I hope work doesn't track the goobenor, but they might. Right now, back 5/4! We'll see...

Crime is up big time! And the demonrat goobenor has been letting out criminals by the hundreds! And this crappy city is a liberal gun-control mecca... :sad2:

Other than than, did 3 small shopping trips yesterday and you wouldn't know there was a lock down  We've also been supporting the local restaurants and ordering out our weekly date dinners...Chinese last night, hold the virus 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor

Prepared One said:


> I am suffering more from the high pollen count in our area then this China bug. I am hoping the rain will bring me some relief. Other then that, I saw more and more traffic as the week progressed last week. I can get TP, meats, eggs, milk, fairly easily, although, still no disinfectant cleaning materials.
> 
> I was in the gun shop Friday morning and the pickings are slim along with ammo. I am just topping off my inventory as I go because I see the real danger on the horizon, our economy going belly up and millions out of work. Hard times are coming.


I'm with you on the allergies. I'm afraid to sneeze in a store or anywhere thought! LOL

Rain.. seems everyone is getting north of 10 and west of 59. We've had a total of about an inch the last few weeks. But after years of heavy rain on the coast I'm not complaining.. yet.

I agree.. I think trouble is ahead and it won't be pretty. A tinder box is growing...


----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> I'm with you on the allergies. I'm afraid to sneeze in a store or anywhere thought! LOL
> 
> Rain.. seems everyone is getting north of 10 and west of 59. We've had a total of about an inch the last few weeks. But after years of heavy rain on the coast I'm not complaining.. yet.
> 
> I agree.. *I think trouble is ahead and it won't be pretty. A tinder box is growing...*


Texas won't be as bad as other places unless the ilk among us decide to emulate others. Also in November when Trump is re-elected it will be even more intense. Either way the next year will be telling. Frankly, you have had a chance to find out where your preps are lacking. Plug those holes while you can. You may have to find alternative source to find stuff, I just found a mill here in Texas that has some of what I want so I ordered it, but find it and get what you need now while you can.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

National Guard distributing 15,000 MREs in my county (PA) to food banks and homeless shelters.


----------



## Denton

OrneryOldBat said:


> National Guard distributing 15,000 MREs in my county (PA) to food banks and homeless shelters.


Because the Guardsmen would rather eat potted meat and crackers. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

Texas is looking to crawl out of the restrictions sooner than most. The hospital my wife works at had suspended all elective surgeries a month ago to prepare for an onslaught of COVID-19 cases. This did not happen, as the 40 ish cases in my county were either sent home to quarantine or were elderely and in a nursing home. This left the staff on reduced hours and the hospital looking like a ghost town.
Today the elective surgeries start back up at about 80% capacity, to start addressing the backlog of waiting procedures. The operating room staff has been told to return to full-time schedules.

This also means I will likely be hunting for a chicken fried steak in a restaurant inside of a month.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Texas is looking to crawl out of the restrictions sooner than most. The hospital my wife works at had suspended all elective surgeries a month ago to prepare for an onslaught of COVID-19 cases. This did not happen, as the 40 ish cases in my county were either sent home to quarantine or were elderely and in a nursing home. This left the staff on reduced hours and the hospital looking like a ghost town.
> Today the elective surgeries start back up at about 80% capacity, to start addressing the backlog of waiting procedures. The operating room staff has been told to return to full-time schedules.
> 
> This also means I will likely be hunting for a chicken fried steak in a restaurant inside of a month.


About damn time, ain't it my friend? I don't know which of my favorite eateries to hit first. :tango_face_grin:

We have that Harris county judge Hildago resisting attempts to reopen tho. In her opinion it is to soon. This 29 year old bimbo just crawled out of her bassinet and she has an opinion....................................


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> About damn time, ain't it my friend? I don't know which of my favorite eateries to hit first. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> We have that Harris county judge Hildago resisting attempts to reopen tho. In her opinion it is to soon. This 29 year old bimbo just crawled out of her bassinet and she has an opinion....................................


Texas is so big with varying cultures and poulation counts, that a statewide comparison and mandate is tough. A county with smaller cities and towns just does not have the same parameters as say Dallas county. Now ..... whats right for the Houston area and its misdirected and immature leadership? Good Lord, I stand with ya in prayer Brother!


----------



## SOCOM42

State is on lockdown into May as it now stands, schools are now closed for the rest of the school year.

Total cases now at 41,199 as of yesterday, 1961 deaths and 3,341 cases in my county with half of that 13-15 miles from and around me.

Acording to the MADPH daily cases have dropped to around 1,600 from a top of 2,615, hopefully it will continue to drop.

The social distancing seems to be working since being put in place, at least out of the Boston area, they are like ants in the city.

Boston proper has over 9,000 cases in a 5 mile square area.

We are the second smallest state, getting to be like NYC, third hardest hit state I think they said.

I think it will be a month before I go out again anywhere but the yard.

It is creepy to get on the road and have no traffic, save the occasional trailer rig.


----------



## Smitty901

Home schooling is growing. Few more classes worked in. A bit more video face to face with students and teachers. It is getting a little better. Governor is using the virus to push his longer term plans to make Madison a socialist heaven. Using it to close off even more roads to cars so the bicycles can have them. Wants more gas taxes to pay for mass transit. AKA free rides for everyone.


----------



## Redneck

My county has only 39 reported cases and 2 deaths. Stores are not unusually busy anymore, and are generally well stocked. Only thing I don't find available anywhere is hand sanitizer and disinfectant sprays. Picked up a turkey breast a few days ago so tonight gonna roast it. Will also have asparagus from the garden, last year's corn from the freezer & mac & cheese.


----------



## jimcosta

*Has Dr. Fauci been Arrested? MIA?*

4 Minute video by *BP Earthwatch*, a reputable Altertative news journalist.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went shopping for a few odd n ends this morning. Spotted these critters on the shelves:









Can anyone identify what they are?


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Because the Guardsmen would rather eat potted meat and crackers. :vs_laugh:


 MRE's are pretty darn good. Some I prefer over others, but none are really bad. Plus with the flameless heater Main portions taste better heated up


----------



## inceptor

jimcosta said:


> *Has Dr. Fauci been Arrested? MIA?*
> 
> 4 Minute video by *BP Earthwatch*, a reputable Altertative news journalist.


I watched Fauci's last attendance at a press conference. It was quite clear that Fauci was quite pissed that the press kept trying to put words in his mouth. They were trying to push the narrative that there was trouble between him and Trump. He was quite pissed and it showed. I don't blame him for not showing up.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> MRE's are pretty darn good. Some I prefer over others, but none are really bad. Plus with the flameless heater Main portions taste better heated up


They must have gotten a lot better than how they were in the 80s. I missed the C-rats. Green eggs and ham was my favorite.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> They must have gotten a lot better than how they were in the 80s. I missed the C-rats. Green eggs and ham was my favorite.


The only thing I miss about C-rats was the Vienna sausages. I take MRE over C-Rats any day. Long no stop I lived off MRE's was 3 months after that 3 more of 1 hot a day MRE the rest. Some times the MRE was better than the hot meal


----------



## A Watchman

As an essential employee who has been busy lately, I took yesterday off ... just because I could. I ventured around town to see what "essential" businesses were open that were worthy of my visit.
I stopped in a local gun shop, the army navy store, and Academy sporting goods. While in Academy I picked up a Ruger Security 9 on sale for $299. It was a good day and was able to get some personal tasks done that have been back logged.

Only missed opportunities were:
Needed a haircut but Sports Clips is still closed.
The gym is still closed, but I wouldn't have gone anyway.
Pedicure place is closed, but I ain't got no narly toes like Squatch and wouldn't have stopped in anyway. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Smitty901

After being rescheduled a couple time VA appointment today . UW hospital has change needed appointment for Payton again. Seems Madison has higher priories. Like free bus rides and roads for Bicycles than keeping the medical care open. Not like Madison is really dealing with a lot of virus problems.
We are being played . It does not mean the virus is not serious . It just shows the agenda is more important to liberals . Safer at home does not apply to bicycle riders in Madison.


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> After being rescheduled a couple time VA appointment today . UW hospital has change needed appointment for Payton again. Seems Madison has higher priories. Like free bus rides and roads for Bicycles than keeping the medical care open. Not like Madison is really dealing with a lot of virus problems.
> We are being played . It does not mean the virus is not serious . It just shows the agenda is more important to liberals . Safer at home does not apply to bicycle riders in Madison.


Maybe all that spandex gripping their soyboy balls keeps the virus away?


----------



## Piratesailor

In our area.. one word.. tyranny


----------



## A Watchman

A Watchman said:


> Texas is looking to crawl out of the restrictions sooner than most. The hospital my wife works at had suspended all elective surgeries a month ago to prepare for an onslaught of COVID-19 cases. This did not happen, as the 40 ish cases in my county were either sent home to quarantine or were elderely and in a nursing home. This left the staff on reduced hours and the hospital looking like a ghost town.
> Today the elective surgeries start back up at about 80% capacity, to start addressing the backlog of waiting procedures. The operating room staff has been told to return to full-time schedules.
> 
> This also means I will likely be hunting for a chicken fried steak in a restaurant inside of a month.


UPDATE ** The party is over in the Longview hospital my wife works at. The OR is on mandated 10 hour day shifts to catch up the backlog of postponed surgeries. Expectd to take the summer to return back to 8 hour shifts.


----------



## Smitty901

Home schooling. Working on math with Payton. Hit some road blocks. Either they do math different or the app is wrong. So after applying my basic middle school math knowledge to the problems I give up I must be a dumxxx.
Get teacher on line. back and forth . Seems I am not the dumxxx. The people that write these apps are. Give a problem give 3 options and none of them are right, Not even close. Student can not move on the next level until they get them all right.
At least I know I can still do middle school math.


----------



## SOCOM42

We have a total of 46,000 cases in the state, an increase of 3,000 in one day, 

highest spike of all.

There is 4,000 in my county with half within 13-15 miles from me.

In 2 weeks we have gone from 83 cases to the 4K county wise!

Bunker mentality is setting in on me now.

Loaded another 20 brand new 30 round Pmags.

My 5.56 NATO Galils can take AR mags with the adaptors, even the Pmags. 

Have couple of 100 rnd. Beta "C" drums for the AR's and a few each of the 75's for the AK's.

Defense wise I am all set.

Covid zombies may be coming around here soon.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Piratesailor

Florida... or at least key west, must have lost their mind. Not local to me but local to a friend of mine. 

My friend James is a cruiser. He lives on a sailboat and cruises the various oceans. He’s by no means a deadbeat (quite the opposite) and is a private person. He’s a decorated (silver star) Vietnam vet as well. 

I know him well as we are “boat neighbors” for a few years. 

Not long ago, he said good-bye and headed south (from Texas) to various parts. He single hands or has one other persons with him. After about a year he winds up like many, in Key West. He’s anchored in a official anchorage while he decides he’s next hop, which would have been south. 

But.. at the end of March, officials (health department, et al) visited him and told him that since he his not a resident of FL, and because of the communist Chinese virus (my words.. he said covid) he has 72 hours to leave. 

Keep in mind, his boat has enough food for days on end (weeks even), he’s at anchorage and bothering no one... and he has to leave. He told me that it was not just him either. In KW there are many many cruisers that had to vacate. 

So he sailed home to Texas. It’s great to see him as he’s a hell of a guy.. but what a raw, stupid deal. 

This will also not bode well for KW as I’m sure many many are pissed and there are many wealthy cruisers that populate that area. 

This thing is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Prepared One

I was out and about today. I visited several job sites. I noticed a lot more traffic today then earlier in the week. Of course, all the stupid people where being stupid in front of me. :vs_mad:

I'll hit the stores early tomorrow and see what's what.


----------



## Michael_Js

Did a run for gas for the car yesterday at the local Fred Meyer's - parking lot was full!
Stopped by the UPS store to return a package to Amazon - long line.
Went to pick up a couple of items at Lowe's - Wow! PACKED!!!

Lots of people and employees wearing masks...

All was good...
Played around with the WiFi at my house trying to get better coverage around the property - without having to purchase and outdoor repeater...so far, so good.
Rain today prohibits lawn mowing though, where I'd test the WiFi by listening to Amazon Streaming music on my cell, via WiFi 

Oh, we're both still working from home and I wish the WA goobenor, Dimslee, would give us a date to reopen or people would just DO It!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

Needed a few things/correct that , wanted a few things so went to town. Because I was going wife gave me a short list. You can clearly see the empty spaces in the stores. Not a big deal yet. Traffic in town was not far off what it would be on a normal day.
Gas for the 91 no ethanol was $1.26.


----------



## Aquilius

Today the government here in Australia launched a tracking app, that is intended to alert them if someone comes in close proximity to a person who has corona. It is voluntary for the moment but they said they need 40% to sign up, and I think if they do not get enough people they might make it compulsory. They say the information is encrypted and just for health professionals.

I wonder though of course. I hate the idea, I suspect its just another excuse to track people. Here in Australia we do not have the protections you americans (might) have. It is becoming more and more like a police (also nanny) state. Anyway I might be digressing somewhat...


----------



## Mad Trapper

Aquilius said:


> Today the government here in Australia launched a tracking app, that is intended to alert them if someone comes in close proximity to a person who has corona. It is voluntary for the moment but they said they need 40% to sign up, and I think if they do not get enough people they might make it compulsory. They say the information is encrypted and just for health professionals.
> 
> I wonder though of course. I hate the idea, I suspect its just another excuse to track people. Here in Australia we do not have the protections you americans (might) have. It is becoming more and more like a police (also nanny) state. Anyway I might be digressing somewhat...


Put your damm smartphone on a boxcar hooked to a freight train and let them track away..........


----------



## Aquilius

Mad Trapper said:


> Put your damm smartphone on a boxcar hooked to a freight train and let them track away..........


hahaha imagine if we all did that :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper

We had a beautiful spring day. I worked on fixing outdoor equipment that will be needed soon (tractors, tractor implements, trailer, tiller......)

Two friends stopped by, one helped with pruning the orchard the other cleaning out perennial flower beds. I grilled them a steak for lunch then went fishing with one of them. Fishing was slow but managed a nice brook trout caught on a hares ear nymph. Should make a good dinner tomorrow, 19" ~ 3 lbs.

Overall a good day. Spent time with good friends and got a lot done. I avoided all the social distancing BS by being outside, with friends all day , but not too close. Stayed away from stores and the public. Didn't need to wear to a damm mask and being out in the spring sun felt great.

Tomorrow weather is going to turn foul, rain then maybe 1-2" snow Sunday night. Plan is to spend day working at my friends greenhouse where I'm starting all my vegetables. It's a good place to spend rainy days and still get something done. Overcast days are also best times to do transplanting. The place is setup with a refrigerator, propane two burner for cooking and some chairs and old couches to relax for lunch. We usually finish the day with a few beers. Wood furnace keeps the place nice and warm, we might bring in a load of wood if rain holds off early on.


----------



## Limit Killer

On the plus side, grocery stores are all stocked up and gas is cheap. Traffic is still lighter than normal and since I'm still going in to work every day it's an easy cruise. Spring is here and the weather is nice enough for shorts and a tank shirt.

Down sides, I need new shoes and all shoe stores are closed either voluntarily or by government mandate. Looks like mail order shoes. There's only a very few non grocery stores still open and they are limited to 25 people in them at a time and most are running reduced hours. Huge lines to get into them at almost all times of the day. The Premier of the province is getting power drunk and has RCMP patrolling provincial parks and public lands to keep people out and police patrolling city parks to make sure no one is having fun. 

And on the federal level, it's Justin Trudeau, so it's all about pandering to China, making sure that everyone knows that white people are still all Nazi's and his socks. 

Raise the limits.


----------



## Prepared One

I went to Wally World yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks. No TP or Paper towels, limited canned soup, no canned chili, no coffee, and limited meats, especially pork. I imagine meats will be hard to come by in the coming weeks after the closing of some of the plants, so I did buy several packages of Hamburger meat and spicy Italian Sausage to put in the freezer. 

I have two freezers full but I was thinking of adding a small chest freezer so I went by Lowe's to see what they had. Out of stock, not one chest freezer, or stand up for that matter. Not a big deal, I am covered, but I was thinking I would add a freezer and stock it now while meat is available and cheap.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Swedes are trying the herd mentality /protection theory????

Here are the results of that in the Boston proper and surrounding towns area.

Number of cases by neighborhood is interesting, 33%-50% infected!!!!

Seems like the social distancing is working for other areas outside the hub.

All the people coming into Logan Intl. had a high percentage of carriers which spread it among the insects.

Not all towns are listed, was on two sheets, but gives you a good idea of the spread.


----------



## SOCOM42

To add to the above, we have 53,348 cases statewide, 2,730 deaths, 

4,460 cases in my county with 2,200 within 13-15 miles near, in and around me.

Now California is apx. 10 times larger than Mass in land mass and a much larger population,

But has only 39,254 cases against out 53,348, who is hurting more????


----------



## 23897

SOCOM42 said:


> The Swedes are trying the herd mentality /protection theory????
> 
> Here are the results of that in the Boston proper and surrounding towns area.
> 
> Number of cases by neighborhood is interesting, 33%-50% infected!!!!
> 
> Seems like the social distancing is working for other areas outside the hub.
> 
> All the people coming into Logan Intl. had a high percentage of carriers which spread it among the insects.
> 
> Not all towns are listed, was on two sheets, but gives you a good idea of the spread.
> 
> View attachment 105805


Sweden is not quite doing just the herd immunity. They have a population of 10 million. They have 18,177 cases with 2192 deaths and 1005 recoveries. If they had a population the size of the use then those figures would be about 670,000 and 80,000 respectively - about US style figures. They've had NO lockdown but have been voluntarily social distancing at 3.3ft (1metre). The thing is, there plan seems to be working. Their curves have plateaued and are dipping. The difference? Their daily briefings to the population are from a scientist. No politicians involved. The scientists are telling the politicians what is best not the other way around. They also did their own projections and pretty much got it right. Most other countries used the projections from Imperial College London and John Hopkins which both, independently, got the figures out by a factor of 20x. 
I'm watching Sweden very carefully as they have not banned AGPs (aerosol generating procedures) and yet have a similar spread. 
They will get Herd Immunity quicker. I'm watching their science reports carefully as they seem a lot more "sensible".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Prepared One said:


> I went to Wally World yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks. No TP or Paper towels, limited canned soup, no canned chili, no coffee, and limited meats, especially pork. I imagine meats will be hard to come by in the coming weeks after the closing of some of the plants, so I did buy several packages of Hamburger meat and spicy Italian Sausage to put in the freezer.
> 
> I have two freezers full but I was thinking of adding a small chest freezer so I went by Lowe's to see what they had. Out of stock, not one chest freezer, or stand up for that matter. Not a big deal, I am covered, but I was thinking I would add a freezer and stock it now while meat is available and cheap.


I was looking into a small chest freezer last week and Home Depot was sold out, too.


----------



## BamaDOC

fangfarrier said:


> Sweden is not quite doing just the herd immunity. They have a population of 10 million. They have 18,177 cases with 2192 deaths and 1005 recoveries. If they had a population the size of the use then those figures would be about 670,000 and 80,000 respectively - about US style figures. They've had NO lockdown but have been voluntarily social distancing at 3.3ft (1metre). The thing is, there plan seems to be working. Their curves have plateaued and are dipping. The difference? Their daily briefings to the population are from a scientist. No politicians involved. The scientists are telling the politicians what is best not the other way around. They also did their own projections and pretty much got it right. Most other countries used the projections from Imperial College London and John Hopkins which both, independently, got the figures out by a factor of 20x.
> I'm watching Sweden very carefully as they have not banned AGPs (aerosol generating procedures) and yet have a similar spread.
> They will get Herd Immunity quicker. I'm watching their science reports carefully as they seem a lot more "sensible".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One thing that I am skeptical about the data...
is the percentage of postive assymptomatic carriers.

from what I understand, most areas are using more than one type of testing method to determine positivity... as the RT PCR test is expensive and time consuming... plus .. it is also not very sensitive (~70%)
that antibody testing is becoming more commonplace...
the issue with the antibody testing is the specificity and sensitivity..

several of the kits test for IgM, some test for IgG... but from what I read earlier.. several were not approved because they were sensitive IgG tests but nonselective .. and would show false positives... 
possibly one explanation is that they also have false positives for other non covid coronavirus antibodies ... such as a the common cold....
this would lead to a falsely elevated number of 'silent' positives in the community / denominator.. when in truth.. they may be false positives...

time will tell if the swedes strategy works.... 
it definitely has much less economic effects...
and I think it is a brilliant idea.... the issue is that the vulnerable portion of the population will be the one to suffer if they are wrong..

thanks for the post fang... i've enjoyed all of your contributions...


----------



## 23897

The “instant “ test the Swedes are using has a sensitivity of ~80% and results are available 15 mins after. €18 each or two for €28. 
I disagree with the RT PCR rate on the basis that it’s now been superseded. The initial reverse transcriptase polymerase chain reaction test indeed had a 83.3% sensitivity rate. Chest CT had a higher sensitivity at 97.2%. But these are old tests; there is now SARS-CoV-2 DETECTR test with 100% sensitivity and 91.7% selectivity which are now being used (in the UK). 
Are you still using RT PCR in the states?
Fang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Wisconsin 266 deaths. However a friend of mine that works at a retirement/nursing home Were death is not uncommon. Told me last night anyone dies it goes down a COV19 period. Many of the people there are 80's to 102 years old. The way he put it get run over in the parking lot it is COV19 cause of death.


----------



## jimcosta

*Atty General Barr has just finished putting together orders to compel all 50 state governors to open for business [by May 1].*

[or else they will lose Federal funding.]


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *Atty General Barr has just finished putting together orders to compel all 50 state governors to open for business [by May 1].*
> 
> [or else they will lose Federal funding.]


 Now just how many democrats follow any orders what so ever. They would find some judge to get the funds for them. This is a new country w have been living in post Obama first election. Don't get to excited.
Here more people are getting out it seems. When fire up the bike and ride you see almost normal traffic. Bars are using time to do remodel work . Restaurants seem to be also. Some closed places are redoing parking lots while closed.


----------



## MountainGirl

OrneryOldBat said:


> My son is an "essential" worker in TX and it looks like he has the virus. Trying to get tested today. If he's got it, then his wife and young son are also exposed. She's got some risk factors, so praying that we can get everyone through it without hospitalization.


It's been 2 weeks... How are your son and his family doing? Okay, I hope.


----------



## MountainGirl

Because of protests and lawsuits filed - Inslee (WA) opened up a few things, but not much, and only what he was getting pressured on. Fishing/hunting/golf opens May5th, as well as residential construction. If there's more, I haven't heard it.
Our county has 2 positive cases, no hospitalizations, no deaths.
The small town near us (pop ~1800) is dying, however.


----------



## Smitty901

Went to fleet farm. grandma need Cat food for the wild cats she feeds and bird feed for the many wild birds she feeds. I was able to get what she wanted but not the exact brand. There was a fair amount of feed but also a lot of empty space that would normally be stocked. The areas that were stock were filled with what ever they had virus the normal verity that would be in the spot. 
If you need something you could get it. In some cases you may not get the brand or the size you wanted. prices were normal. The 40 pound bag of cat food was on sale.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Because of protests and lawsuits filed - Inslee (WA) opened up a few things, but not much, and only what he was getting pressured on. Fishing/hunting/golf opens May5th, as well as residential construction. If there's more, I haven't heard it.
> Our county has 2 positive cases, no hospitalizations, no deaths.
> The small town near us (pop ~1800) is dying, however.


Many of the small towns in eastern Washington are dying. Inslee may have dealt the death blow.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

MountainGirl said:


> It's been 2 weeks... How are your son and his family doing? Okay, I hope.


Thanks for asking - he's doing OK and his family hasn't shown any symptoms so far. There were some rough spots, but he's heading back to work soon.


----------



## paulag1955

OrneryOldBat said:


> Thanks for asking - he's doing OK and his family hasn't shown any symptoms so far. There were some rough spots, but he's heading back to work soon.


This is very good news.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Many of the small towns in eastern Washington are dying. Inslee may have dealt the death blow.


I just watched Inslee's plan to "open Washington". There'll be nothing left when it finally opens.
Here's a link (pdf) to the chart that shows his plan.

https://coronavirus.wa.gov/sites/default/files/2020-05/PhasedReopeningChart.pdf

He extended the "stay at home" order to May 31. THEN things can start to open. Very slowly. If he says it's okay.

He also said some counties can go faster than others...but at least 3wks between phases.
He also said cities/counties can implement stricter restrictions, based on guidance from their own health agencies.
He was asked at the Q&A after the briefing - what will the repercussions be if they don't follow your orders - he replied "That wont happen."
Oh boy...he has *no idea* what's about to happen.

​ @*Michael_Js*


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Pretty much the same here. I don't know how these govenors get their shirts to fit over their BIG heads. I hope AG Barr is watching this stuff.


----------



## MountainGirl

@paulag1955 @Michael_Js

LOL there are already 2-300 people protesting right now at the courthouse in Spokane, and the crowd is growing.
That didn't take long.


----------



## Prepared One

1skrewsloose said:


> Pretty much the same here. I don't know how these govenors get their shirts to fit over their BIG heads. I hope AG Barr is watching this stuff.


The bigger the head, the bigger the target. :devil:


----------



## Smitty901

Effects, well if you are a conservative small restaurant owner you are shut down. But if you are a community remember AKA extreme liberal yours gets to stay open.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> I just watched Inslee's plan to "open Washington". There'll be nothing left when it finally opens.
> Here's a link (pdf) to the chart that shows his plan.
> 
> https://coronavirus.wa.gov/sites/default/files/2020-05/PhasedReopeningChart.pdf
> 
> He extended the "stay at home" order to May 31. THEN things can start to open. Very slowly. If he says it's okay.
> 
> He also said some counties can go faster than others...but at least 3wks between phases.
> He also said cities/counties can implement stricter restrictions, based on guidance from their own health agencies.
> He was asked at the Q&A after the briefing - what will the repercussions be if they don't follow your orders - he replied "That wont happen."
> Oh boy...he has *no idea* what's about to happen.
> 
> ​ @*Michael_Js*


He's an actual moron, but he'll be re-elected anyway, because progressives, and especially progressive women, can't stand the thought that someone might possibly infringe on their made up right to kill their own babies.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> @paulag1955 @Michael_Js
> 
> LOL there are already 2-300 people protesting right now at the courthouse in Spokane, and the crowd is growing.
> That didn't take long.


Protesting the extended order?


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Protesting the extended order?


Yes. It lasted a few hours, then they were dispersed. Already, there's not much public compliance.


----------



## Smitty901

Went into town to get what I need to replace both mail boxes. Fleet farm was busy. Traffic was once again back to pre-lockdown. I think they have had enough of this liberal governor. But they will vote him back in.


----------



## Michael_Js

MountainGirl said:


> I just watched Inslee's plan to "open Washington". There'll be nothing left when it finally opens.
> Here's a link (pdf) to the chart that shows his plan.
> 
> https://coronavirus.wa.gov/sites/default/files/2020-05/PhasedReopeningChart.pdf
> 
> He extended the "stay at home" order to May 31. THEN things can start to open. Very slowly. If he says it's okay.
> 
> He also said some counties can go faster than others...but at least 3wks between phases.
> He also said cities/counties can implement stricter restrictions, based on guidance from their own health agencies.
> He was asked at the Q&A after the briefing - what will the repercussions be if they don't follow your orders - he replied "That wont happen."
> Oh boy...he has *no idea* what's about to happen.
> 
> ​ @*Michael_Js*


Thank you. We got that via e-mail...Dimslee is, well, an idiot...I do hope people, especially business owners, fight back. My wife and I are both still working from home (well, she always works from home). We do our shopping when needed - nothing out of the ordinary. Maybe we can get out hiking a bit after Dimslee opens the parks etc. on Monday...

Oh well...it's for the children...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> Thank you. We got that via e-mail...Dimslee is, well, an idiot...I do hope people, especially business owners, fight back. My wife and I are both still working from home (well, she always works from home). We do our shopping when needed - nothing out of the ordinary. Maybe we can get out hiking a bit after Dimslee opens the parks etc. on Monday...
> 
> Oh well...it's for the children...
> Peace,
> Michael J.


No, this time it's for the old people. LOL


----------



## paulag1955

I was at the supermarket mid-afternoon yesterday and it was pretty picked over. No flour, some sugar. I didn't check for yeast. Pickles, olives, canned meats, mayo, peanut butter, canned soup, veggies and fruit all picked over. Meat case half empty. Small selection of TP, paper towels and Kleenex. Plenty of milk and I didn't notice if there were eggs available.


----------



## MountainGirl

Michael_Js said:


> Thank you. We got that via e-mail...Dimslee is, well, an idiot...I do hope people, especially business owners, fight back. My wife and I are both still working from home (well, she always works from home). We do our shopping when needed - nothing out of the ordinary. Maybe we can get out hiking a bit after Dimslee *opens the parks etc. on Monday...
> *
> Oh well...it's for the children...
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Nope, not till Tuesday the 5th. Unless you're like Tom and going out (fishing) on Monday. Just to protest. LOL


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Nope, not till Tuesday the 5th. Unless you're like Tom and going out (fishing) on Monday. Just to protest. LOL


Good for Tom!


----------



## Smitty901

Went to town as planned. It was busy every where. The Firearms section of local Fleet Farm must have moved some product. Lot of empty spots in the glass cases. I am sure they will stock back up. You could still get just about any thing you might want.
Electric company is on the job . Wind and tree limb took down a power wire the were here in less than an hour.


----------



## MI.oldguy

50 cases in our county,8 deaths.most from a certain nursing center.....HOPE our luck holds.


----------



## paulag1955

Jay Inslee's "data driven" approach to re-opening the state includes allowing access to Lake Sammamish and Saint Edwards State Parks, both located in hardest-hit King County, and keeping closed all the parks on our ocean beaches. I'm pretty sure there's no data to support that. I'm happy to see that Steamboat Rock is going to be open. We may actually get our boat in the water this year.

https://parks.state.wa.us/1181/Parks-opening


----------



## Smitty901

Who died where is a secret here. They just give numbers 339 deaths so they say. But anyone that dies in a nursing home regardless of other health issue counts as COV19


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Jay Inslee's "data driven" approach to re-opening the state includes allowing access to Lake Sammamish and Saint Edwards State Parks, both located in hardest-hit King County, and keeping closes all the parks on our ocean beaches. I'm pretty sure there's no data to support that. I'm happy to see that Steamboat Rock is going to be open. We may actually get our boat in the water this year.
> 
> https://parks.state.wa.us/1181/Parks-opening


He makes up what he needs as he goes. One scary part of that last briefing were his comments about 'contact tracing' during the Q&A. He full-throated sang the praises of SKorea & (?) and their aggressive efforts _(mandatory tracking-app on their phones)_ and said that is what WA is going to emulate...and then kinda caught himself & changed the subject quickly. So..that might be a "dial" he's yet to introduce.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> He makes up what he needs as he goes. One scary part of that last briefing were his comments about 'contact tracing' during the Q&A. He full-throated sang the praises of SKorea & (?) and their aggressive efforts _(mandatory tracking-app on their phones)_ and said that is what WA is going to emulate...and then kinda caught himself & changed the subject quickly. So..that might be a "dial" he's yet to introduce.


It's a good thing I know how to turn my phone off.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> It's a good thing I know how to turn my phone off.


And if it's required for entry into a store? To show the 'greeter' your app that says you're 'safe to let in' ?


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> And if it's required for entry into a store? To show the 'greeter' your app that says you're 'safe to let in' ?


That would be time for some civil disobedience.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> That would be time for some civil disobedience.


 Liberal governors keep this stuff up. They are like to find out what that civil disobedience they seem to like so much is all about. Here it seems many are just flat out ignoring the governor.


----------



## Michael_Js

Smitty901 said:


> Liberal governors keep this stuff up. They are like to find out what that civil disobedience they seem to like so much is all about. Here it seems many are just flat out ignoring the governor.


Amen! Especially liberal demonrats the like of Dimslee and most of the rest of the corrupted WA politicians! Wow! Don't get me started!! Argh!!!

Peace.....
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

The Service tech from Power company that came out to disconnect wires yesterday had the opinion there is a lot of crap going on with the virus thing. The local Electric repair came out today and ran a new wire up the side of the house . The boss and his helper felt the virus is a scam. His wife works at a hospital that news reported was over run , seems truth is most of them are laid off. Seems more and more people are figuring out we are being played.


----------



## 23897

Scotland looks like it's about to introduce a Universal Basic Income. 
Oh boy. We'll be looking for a hammer and sickle for the flags next.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-uk-nicola-sturgeon-coronavirus-a9498076.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> The Service tech from Power company that came out to disconnect wires yesterday had the opinion there is a lot of crap going on with the virus thing. The local Electric repair came out today and ran a new wire up the side of the house . The boss and his helper felt the virus is a scam. His wife works at a hospital that news reported was over run , seems truth is most of them are laid off. Seems more and more people are figuring out we are being played.


I'm in a much different part of the country than you, and I am hearing the EXACT same thing from the folks I know in the medical field!! There is no overrunning and overworking, nurses and the like are being laid off. These bastards have been yanking our cranks for much too long!!


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Scotland looks like it's about to introduce a Universal Basic Income.
> Oh boy. We'll be looking for a hammer and sickle for the flags next.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-uk-nicola-sturgeon-coronavirus-a9498076.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting article, thanks sir. 
Seems there are a few hurdles for UBI to happen - like the UK agreeing to it also; or letting your country stand on it's own. 
Any guesses on the odds of either?


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> Interesting article, thanks sir.
> Seems there are a few hurdles for UBI to happen - like the UK agreeing to it also; or letting your country stand on it's own.
> Any guesses on the odds of either?


When the UK decided to leave the EU, I do believe Scotland tried to remove itself from the UK and stay with the EU. It was voted down if I remember correctly.


----------



## MountainGirl

MountainGirl said:


> And if it's required for entry into a store? To show the 'greeter' your app that says you're 'safe to let in' ?





paulag1955 said:


> That would be time for some civil disobedience.





Smitty901 said:


> Liberal governors keep this stuff up. They are like to find out what that civil disobedience they seem to like so much is all about. Here it seems many are just flat out ignoring the governor.





Michael_Js said:


> Amen! Especially liberal demonrats the like of Dimslee and most of the rest of the corrupted WA politicians! Wow! Don't get me started!! Argh!!!
> 
> Peace.....
> Michael J.


I agree with you all - and here's another problem with this.

The Libtards wont have the stones to mandate this themselves...so they'll get business owners to do it under threat of losing licensing, health violation harassment, etc.

To the business: "Sure you can open your doors for business - just check your customer's phones before you let them in to make sure they have the 'required clearance' and you can stay open."

To the patriot: "So you see? It's not _us_ that's pushing this.. it's the businesses; you cant blame _us_ for this; you dont _have_ to download the 'covid-free tracking app' if you dont want to. "

Pffffft.


----------



## MountainGirl

inceptor said:


> When the UK decided to leave the EU, I do believe Scotland tried to remove itself from the UK and stay with the EU. It was voted down if I remember correctly.


 @fangfarrier can correct me but I think it takes a vote in the UK Parliament to decide the Scottish question of independence...unless the Scots go Mel Gibson on their ass.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> @fangfarrier can correct me but I think it takes a vote in the UK Parliament to decide the Scottish question of independence...unless the Scots go Mel Gibson on their ass.
> 
> View attachment 105983


I think the Scot's balls have shrunk since the days of William Wallace. Considerably. Oh well, they still make an acceptable whisky on the island!


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> @fangfarrier can correct me but I think it takes a vote in the UK Parliament to decide the Scottish question of independence...unless the Scots go Mel Gibson on their ass.
> 
> View attachment 105983


The Scots want independence but England won't let them have another "once in a generation " vote for another 25years. 
Mind you the Scottish independence plan is based on the fact that a barrel of oil will never fall below $100!
As for UBI, it's the second leader of a country now that has suggested it. Strangely popular.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

MountainGirl said:


> I agree with you all - and here's another problem with this.
> 
> The Libtards wont have the stones to mandate this themselves...so they'll get business owners to do it under threat of losing licensing, health violation harassment, etc.
> 
> To the business: "Sure you can open your doors for business - just check your customer's phones before you let them in to make sure they have the 'required clearance' and you can stay open."
> 
> To the patriot: "So you see? It's not _us_ that's pushing this.. it's the businesses; you cant blame _us_ for this; you dont _have_ to download the 'covid-free tracking app' if you dont want to. "
> 
> Pffffft.


 Just like hood rats flash mobbing a store. Who is going to stop us when we start playing the game.


----------



## Slippy

Evidently in Santee, CA the local authorities are asking ALL to wear their masks!
https://www.10news.com/news/local-n...ge-over-santee-shopper-wearing-kkk-style-hood


----------



## bigwheel

Yikes. That could scare an Obummer supporter away from the ballot box. Hope the FBI dont see this. Wow.


----------



## bigwheel

Well Im seriously thinking of going to have a a few brewskis with my pals tomorrow. All the beer joints are closed by my hang out sells enough to pose as a Resaurant..and has amazingly good food for a sports bar. lol Anyway the wifey is convinced I will catch Obummers virus and give it to her and the dog. So its going to be hell either way as anybody can see. Be first time out of the house area for 3 weeks or so. How do a person speel stir crazy and sick of yapping wimmen. lol Hope my classic hot rod Lexus starts.


----------



## Chiefster23

Hit the grocery store this morning during geezer hours. It’s a smaller regional chain, Market Basket. They had everything, even some TP. I got bacon on sale 4 packs for $10. Chicken breasts for $1.99 per pound. Beef supplies were a little thin, but there was some of everything in stock. The only shelf that was noticeably depleted was TP, but As I said, there was some store brand in stock. No limits on anything!

I usually purchase my chicken from a small local wholesaler and a while back he told me that he didn’t anticipate any problems with his supply. Yesterday I called him and he said 100% of his Tuesday supplies were cancelled. He didn’t receive a single piece of chicken! And he isn’t sure about his next order for Friday. So I’m not sure what to think???


----------



## Back Pack Hack

TP is back on the shelves, but other items are getting thin. Milk, butter, meat, soups, baking supplies.....


----------



## Robie

Just the opposite where I shop.

Meat selection wasn't bad...baking supplies good. Milk...fully stocked

The aisle that has TP and paper towels was completely empty.


----------



## Piratesailor

Based on cdc numbers and heard via a commentator on the radio today. 

3 states, NJ, CT and MA make up 11% of the population but have over 50% of covid deaths. Add NY and deaths go up to almost 70%. 

CA and LA add to those numbers. 

85% of all deaths are people over 65. Many had underlying issues.

Large portion of deaths are those in nursing homes. In NY it’s 70%. 

And one county in the small state of CT has more deaths than entire state of Texas. 

Just thought this was interesting.


----------



## Prepared One

I was in Wally World yesterday and noticed the electronics department was looking a little bare. I asked the clerk and she said they weren't out because of any panic buying, but rather because corporate has decided to keep it in the warehouse just in case there are legal issues. Something about not selling non essential items. Don't know if I buy that or not but they were out of stock on a lot of TV's and boom boxes. No TP but they did have Paper towels, meats where in fair shape but more expensive.


----------



## SOCOM42

Federal judge ordered this state to open up the gun shops by 12:00 PM this saturday.

We now have 73,721 cases in the state, 4,552 related deaths.

There are 7,200 cases in my county with half of that within 13-15 miles of me!

State had ordered as of wednesday that masks will be worn when entering any place of business,

or if social distancing cannot be maintained.

Most stores have that policy in place, from my viewpoint it is a good idea, don't want anyone hacking on me.


----------



## Chiefster23

I just learned of an individual here in PA that had a relative die from a heart attack but the death was ruled a covid death. This guy complained to the coroner but the coroner stated that he was instructed to rule it covid. Talk about an agenda!


----------



## Annie

We're just South of 8,000 dead here in North Jersey. So far my family is all good, thank God. One teacher from my kid's school died. A few people from church have parents in the hospital. My son's friend came down with it plus a few people where he works tested positive. 

I've been sewing masks and giving them away to family and extended family. Like the coffee and bread, I can't seem to make them fast enough.


----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> Based on cdc numbers and heard via a commentator on the radio today.
> 
> 3 states, NJ, CT and MA make up 11% of the population but have over 50% of covid deaths. Add NY and deaths go up to almost 70%.
> 
> CA and LA add to those numbers.
> 
> 85% of all deaths are people over 65. Many had underlying issues.
> 
> Large portion of deaths are those in nursing homes. In NY it's 70%.
> 
> And one county in the small state of CT has more deaths than entire state of Texas.
> 
> Just thought this was interesting.


That's interesting, thanks.


----------



## Smitty901

Wednesday night concerns. About 2000 Payton vomited in bed. Her temp was up slightly. I sat up all night watching and taking temp every half hour highest at night was 99.8. Checked the list again of things to watch for . The only thing was the temp. Called the Doctor Thursday morning. We went down a check list. Plan was watcher her and call back if temps hit 101. The highest she got was 100. Mid day they started down by bed time normal. She got a good night sleep and all normal this morning.
I will admit to being concerned for a while.
Of course yesterday Payton reminded me. School rules say stay home 1 day if you vomit and stay home 24 hours after a high temp. Her point being that meant no home schooling.


----------



## hawgrider

Smitty901 said:


> Wednesday night concerns. About 2000 Payton vomited in bed. Her temp was up slightly. I sat up all night watching and taking temp every half hour highest at night was 99.8. Checked the list again of things to watch for . The only thing was the temp. Called the Doctor Thursday morning. We went down a check list. Plan was watcher her and call back if temps hit 101. The highest she got was 100. Mid day they started down by bed time normal. She got a good night sleep and all normal this morning.
> I will admit to being concerned for a while.
> Of course yesterday Payton reminded me. School rules say stay home 1 day if you vomit and stay home 24 hours after a high temp. Her point being that meant no home schooling.


Hope all is well with your grandchild.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> Wednesday night concerns. About 2000 Payton vomited in bed. Her temp was up slightly. I sat up all night watching and taking temp every half hour highest at night was 99.8. Checked the list again of things to watch for . The only thing was the temp. Called the Doctor Thursday morning. We went down a check list. Plan was watcher her and call back if temps hit 101. The highest she got was 100. Mid day they started down by bed time normal. She got a good night sleep and all normal this morning.
> I will admit to being concerned for a while.
> Of course yesterday Payton reminded me. School rules say stay home 1 day if you vomit and stay home 24 hours after a high temp. Her point being that meant no home schooling.


Keep an eye on her Smitty. Hope all is well.


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> Hope all is well with your grandchild.


 Thank you all is good . temps are normal she alert doing home schooling now .


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Chiefster23 said:


> I just learned of an individual here in PA that had a relative die from a heart attack but the death was ruled a covid death. This guy complained to the coroner but the coroner stated that he was instructed to rule it covid. Talk about an agenda!


The virus causes clotting nightmares in some people which is why they're dropping dead from heart attacks, strokes and pulmonary embolisms.


----------



## stevekozak

SOCOM42 said:


> Federal judge ordered this state to open up the gun shops by 12:00 PM this saturday.
> 
> We now have 73,721 cases in the state, 4,552 related deaths.
> 
> There are 7,200 cases in my county with half of that within 13-15 miles of me!
> 
> State had ordered as of wednesday that masks will be worn when entering any place of business,
> 
> or if social distancing cannot be maintained.
> 
> Most stores have that policy in place, from my viewpoint it is a good idea, don't want anyone hacking on me.


I am not in favor of the government telling me how to live my life. That feels like they are hacking on you.....


----------



## Smitty901

Wisconsin is at 398 deaths. That number would be questionable IMO. It does not take much for a death to be labeled COV19 here. Nursing home/retirement home if a person dies it is COV19.
29% black 67% white. There goes there myth about it being racist. Most deaths In Milwaukee by a huge margin. 294 next closest 22


----------



## Smitty901

It appears another bar some what out in the country, told Governor to get...... yesterday the 6th gear and bar kept in business mostly by motorcycle riders. It was packed. Sheriff stopped by and left. If this is what it takes I am in. The crooked governor in Madison shuts city streets for the bicycle riders to play and party but restricts others. Time to apply just equally. Of course the Nurse griping in the article takes no issue with the bicycle deal in Madison. And free bus service so they can all ride around the city all day.

https://fox6now.com/2020/05/09/work...tate-order-health-care-workers-urge-patience/

The virus delayed my other bike getting repaired. The tech doing the work took a week vacation to get out side for a while. I am ok with that I had told them no rush on it. Might be done next week.

It is time to take back our country. The governors in many state are using this as a tool to work other agenda's . Time to stand up . If you are a PC business owner all is good do what ever you want. If not you are closed down.

https://fox6now.com/2020/04/22/wisconsin-coronavirus-order-protesters-vow-to-rally-without-permit/

https://fox6now.com/2020/05/02/live...ookfield-burlington-to-protest-safer-at-home/

https://fox6now.com/2020/04/24/ther...ukee-frustrated-with-safer-at-home-extension/


----------



## SOCOM42

stevekozak said:


> I am not in favor of the government telling me how to live my life. That feels like they are hacking on you.....


IF I was 50 or 60 years younger what they are doing would piss me off to no

end.

This is as libtard a state as cali and new jack, I have learned to live with it.

With my age and diabetic condition,

I am a prime candidate for a death sentence from the virus if contracted.

I live in a rural part of the state, not many lib assholes out here to deal with,

plus no one comes here, we both prefer it this way.

But right now I am surrounded with 7,600+ out of almost 78,000 cases of the

virus, and I am taking every precaution I can.

Cali has 64,000+ cases reported, the state is 10X the size of ours,

way too high a probability to screw around with haphazadly.

What they are doing is oppressive but needed at this point,

the daily new case count is around 1,100-1,500 and just started dropping,

the drop was only after those directives were issued.

I have only left here 3 times in the last 3 months,

next time will be in two weeks, I am avoiding the big city at all costs.


----------



## Smitty901

Do you doubt for one minute that liberal extremist and spreading it on purpose.


----------



## SOCOM42

smitty901 said:


> do you doubt for one minute that liberal extremist and spreading it on purpose.


*No not a bit!*

But I do think control was lost here like in Wuhan.


----------



## MountainGirl

Inslee (WA) just announced the Contract Tracers plan and mandate. I'm starting a new thread. Holy sh't people.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Inslee (WA) just announced the Contract Tracers plan and mandate. I'm starting a new thread. Holy sh't people.


Listen to the podcast.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Listen to the podcast.


Your latest one?
I've been offline for a few days.
Thanks!


----------



## Slippy

From what I've seen in my area which is rural about 40 miles from a large southeastern US city, the industry's that have taken the biggest hits seem to be;

Dine-in restaurants
Non Hardware Retail like clothing/shoes/specialty boutiques/antiques etc and 
Service (haircuts, salons etc) industry.

The local hardware/lumber yard, Tractor Supply, Private Farm/Ranch Stores are killing it and always busy. As is my local auto repair service center and every gas station that I pass is busy. The fast food places all have long lines at least when I'm out and about. Gas is 1.45/gal and people are driving about just like they always have been. 

The closest US highway to me is going through a large road improvement project that just started last month! Seems as if the US DOT has plenty of money because this particular 10 mile stretch of highway was in pretty dang good shape before hand. Seems like the US Feds are doing more to stimulate the economy with our tax dollars! Oh well, at least people are working.

But I'll admit that the closer I get to the large neighboring suburbs, there is visibly less than average traffic.


----------



## Smitty901

Local effects have proven with out any doubt . Warehousing people is a bad idea, nursing homes , apartment building ect. It shows that mass public transportation is bad news . Crowding people all in the city bad idea. Even when they try to cheat the numbers , it shows up here. All of the places I mention are where the deaths are coming from.
Local restriction also show it is all political. When you looked at who is shut down and or restricted and who is not. Not just the businesses but the people . Watch and learn.


----------



## chuckklr98

I had the chief administrator of Washington Parish sheriffs office tell me the states quarantine rules did not apply to their cops, on duty or off duty. Weird, but he already pissed I wanted to know if it was one of his detectives that crashed on my street going well over double the 35mph speed limit.


----------



## Annie

MountainGirl said:


> @fangfarrier can correct me but I think it takes a vote in the UK Parliament to decide the Scottish question of independence...unless the Scots go Mel Gibson on their ass.
> 
> View attachment 105983


He's the bomb. ETA: love Mel.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> IF I was 50 or 60 years younger what they are doing would piss me off to no
> 
> end.
> 
> This is as libtard a state as cali and new jack, I have learned to live with it.
> 
> With my age and diabetic condition,
> 
> I am a prime candidate for a death sentence from the virus if contracted.
> 
> I live in a rural part of the state, not many lib assholes out here to deal with,
> 
> plus no one comes here, we both prefer it this way.
> 
> But right now I am surrounded with 7,600+ out of almost 78,000 cases of the
> 
> virus, and I am taking every precaution I can.
> 
> Cali has 64,000+ cases reported, the state is 10X the size of ours,
> 
> way too high a probability to screw around with haphazadly.
> 
> What they are doing is oppressive but needed at this point,
> 
> the daily new case count is around 1,100-1,500 and just started dropping,
> 
> the drop was only after those directives were issued.
> 
> I have only left here 3 times in the last 3 months,
> 
> next time will be in two weeks, I am avoiding the big city at all costs.


My dear mil is 91. The electrician who changed all of our smoke detectors throughout the house tested positive for covid 19--shortly there afterwards of having been all over our house. He said all he had with regard to symptoms was a feeling of tiredness and a little cough. Well, he just got out of quarantine. He's fine, so is granny. So are all the rest of us. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the fatality rate for this this is like around less than 1%...


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> My dear mil is 91. The electrician who changed all of our smoke detectors throughout the house tested positive for covid 19--shortly there afterwards of having been all over our house. He said all he had with regard to symptoms was a feeling of tiredness and a little cough. Well, he just got out of quarantine. He's fine, so is granny. So are all the rest of us. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the fatality rate for this this is like around less than 1%...


It would depend on who is manipulating the numbers.

In actuality, I do believe you are correct.


----------



## Smitty901

After the Supreme court shot down the Governor. He joined forces with 18 counties so far and is enforcing the same orders county by county.

Wife may have been exposed. A person they come in contact with at work may have it he or she has been tested but the results take two days. They will not tell them when the contact happened or who the person is. You have no right to know.


----------



## Kauboy

We went over the a neighbor's house with all our friends. In total, 20 or so folks from different households gathered to enjoy the results of a new pellet smoker.
A good time was had by all.
Nobody over 40. Come what may..

COME AT ME, CORONA!!!!
Screw this lockdown, and the tyrants that proposed it.


----------



## Inor

Tonight Mrs Inor and I are meeting a couple friends at new place. It sounds like a pretty cool place. You just say words and they bring you food!


----------



## Slippy

chuckklr98 said:


> I had the chief administrator of Washington Parish sheriffs office tell me the states quarantine rules did not apply to their cops, on duty or off duty. Weird, but he already pissed I wanted to know if it was one of his detectives that crashed on my street going well over double the 35mph speed limit.


Did you tell the Sheriff that the unlawful orders of John Bel Edwards do not apply to you either? I'd make sure he knew that the governor doesn't have the constitutional authority to make laws. Tell him that if the state legislates law and the governor signs it then yeah, you'll behave...or move.

PS How's the Watermelon Crops looking in Washington Parish? Scrumptious Watermelons if I recall!


----------



## chuckklr98

Slippy said:


> Did you tell the Sheriff that the unlawful orders of John Bel Edwards do not apply to you either? I'd make sure he knew that the governor doesn't have the constitutional authority to make laws. Tell him that if the state legislates law and the governor signs it then yeah, you'll behave...or move.
> 
> PS How's the Watermelon Crops looking in Washington Parish? Scrumptious Watermelons if I recall!


could not ask anything he was too busy yelling because I asked if his cop was ticketed.

no idea. this ran for 4 days is not gonna be kind to them.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> It would depend on who is manipulating the numbers.
> 
> In actuality, I do believe you are correct.


https://disrn.com/news/co-man-dies-...ol-level-coronavirus-listed-as-cause-of-death

KungFlu killed him; not .55 BAC.


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm so excited! I got mask shamed today.

Was at work with basically no one around because we don't have a lot of "essentials" working. Well they're starting to let the nonessentials come back and I ran into one today (outside). She was about 10ft. away from me. No hello or nice to see you again, nope. First words out of her mouth were "Oh so we're not wearing masks now? You know you're supposed to be wearing a mask". So I says to her, "Shut up Karen".


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Georgia is open, gyms, restaurants, all OK.
Florida as well. Restaurants can only have 25% capacity inside, though. Veteran organization Posts are still closed, by order of the respective state commanders who are erring on the side of caution. Governor DeSantis has said all his executive orders expire May 31 and will not be renewed. Then we will be back to 100% normal.
Our county veteran organizations are holding the annual Memorial Day ceremony in Fernandina Beach, we expect no problems - no cops here have bothered anyone yet the whole time.
Masks have always been "suggested", the only ones wearing them are a few liberals and possibly people with "underlying conditions". I did not comply.

I got a haircut today!! Hallelujah!!
Our O'Reilly Auto Parts store did record sales this Monday, and I got back the time I had been cut. Back to 3 days on, 4 days off. 

I love my little corner of America.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Georgia is open, gyms, restaurants, all OK.
> Florida as well. Restaurants can only have 25% capacity inside, though. Veteran organization Posts are still closed, by order of the respective state commanders who are erring on the side of caution. Governor DeSantis has said all his executive orders expire May 31 and will not be renewed. Then we will be back to 100% normal.
> Our county veteran organizations are holding the annual Memorial Day ceremony in Fernandina Beach, we expect no problems - no cops here have bothered anyone yet the whole time.
> Masks have always been "suggested", the only ones wearing them are a few liberals and possibly people with "underlying conditions". I did not comply.
> 
> I got a haircut today!! Hallelujah!!
> Our O'Reilly Auto Parts store did record sales this Monday, and I got back the time I had been cut. Back to 3 days on, 4 days off.
> 
> I love my little corner of America.


Awesome!

See, the veterans organizations are doing it right. They don't need the damned government to tell them what to do. We are big boys and we take care of our own.

All the government should do is give us the facts and then let us set our own courses. They have no need in being our nannies and they have no constitutional authority to do so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

We have had our VFW meetings all along - under the radar.
Our canteen could not be open, since we serve food and alcohol.

Our District Commander came to last night's meeting to install the post officers for the new year (runs June to June)
After the meeting the guys sat outside and had a beer or two. Being a non-drinker, I went home.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have had our VFW meetings all along - under the radar.
> Our canteen could not be open, since we serve food and alcohol.
> 
> Our District Commander came to last night's meeting to install the post officers for the new year (runs June to June)
> After the meeting the guys sat outside and had a beer or two. Being a non-drinker, I went home.


It doesn't matter what you are drinking; the socializing is the important thing.
I've grown quite fond of Crystal Light, as you might have noticed in the podcasts. I also like hot teas and carry it in a thermos.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> It doesn't matter what you are drinking; the socializing is the important thing.
> I've grown quite fond of Crystal Light, as you might have noticed in the podcasts. I also like hot teas and carry it in a thermos.


I simply prefer not to be around people drinking alcohol, in general.
Specifically, drunken combat veterans.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I simply prefer not to be around people drinking alcohol, in general.
> Specifically, drunken combat veterans.


Oh. I understand. I agree.
We are at our worst when we are under the influence.


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> I simply prefer not to be around people drinking alcohol, in general.
> Specifically, drunken combat veterans.


 I have to agree. I feel the same about riding motorcycles . Last place I want to be is in a Bar. I explained to many officers that 90% of all discipline problems they would face were alcohol related. Many tried but I was never proven wrong. I personally just have no time for it or the problems that go with it.


----------



## AquaHull

Hey 17th page, gets 17 cases in Newaygo County , MI. Probably 43K pop.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> I simply prefer not to be around people drinking alcohol, in general.
> Specifically, drunken combat veterans.


100% On that!

I don't drink, never have, no, not a recovering anything either.

I threw my brother out of here with one of my best friends of 30 years after they showed up here totally drunk.

Friend was a combat vet from Korea, a tanker.

They were overbearing, obnoxious and intrusive to say the least.

It was around 3 in the afternoon, I was proofing out a new machining program that took me 3 days to write.

There was about 500 lines of info that needed to be proofed.

There were 26 tool in the tool changer, all needed to be set up.

The whole process needed 100% of my attention to detail or I could have lost tens of thousands in junk parts.

I asked them to come back the next day, no go, in the end I told them to get the F'K out and never come back.

That was the last time I ever saw either of them, later,

both dead 12 and 14 years apart from that day, brother directly from the booze.

I use to hold many cookouts here in the yard with plenty of food, cooked on one of my USGI army field kitchens.

I did all the cooking, started about 6:00 in the morning ready for noon time.

Told everyone bring whatever they wanted to but no booze, I bought enough beer to give each 2 bottles each, no more.

Half the people attending were my company workers the other half were friends and relatives.

I have plenty of booze here that never gets used except for now, making hand sanitizer from 190 proof grain alcohol.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> It doesn't matter what you are drinking; the socializing is the important thing.
> I've grown quite fond of Crystal Light, as you might have noticed in the podcasts. I also like hot teas and carry it in a thermos.


Over the course of a day, I drink from 3/4 to 1-1/2 quarts of tea,

Liptons the most, followed by Earl Grey and English Breakfast, all hot.

I also drink crystal light, Fruit Punch and Raspberry Ice mixed 50/50.


----------



## SOCOM42

As of now, we have 83,421 cases of covid and 5,592 deaths recorded.

There are 8,786 cases in my county with 4,253 around or within 11-13 miles of me.

Took One Jeep out for a test run, had replaced the water pump, A/C clutch and coil assy, all idler wheels and the belt.

Daughter had not been out of here at all for three months, we went to Wally World and bought $300, worth of food.

Gloves, masks and eye protection were on before we left here, 

disinfected every package as it went into the Jeep, sprayed it all again when home, then ourselves.

Nose, nose passages were swabbed with 95% alcohol along with face, the shit burns in the nose!


----------



## SOCOM42

If this shit gets worse, I may use an M17A1 mask when I go out.

i have plenty of new sealed filters for them.


----------



## stevekozak

SOCOM42 said:


> Nose, nose passages were swabbed with 95% alcohol along with face.


,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SOCOM42

stevekozak said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,


Interesting!:devil:


----------



## chuckklr98

chuckklr98 said:


> I had the chief administrator of Washington Parish sheriffs office tell me the states quarantine rules did not apply to their cops, on duty or off duty. Weird, but he already pissed I wanted to know if it was one of his detectives that crashed on my street going well over double the 35mph speed limit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

It’s all a big nothing in FLA.
But then, our gov is very conservative, at least compared to other Southerners and light years ahead of any Dems.


----------



## Annie

We have a priest and a Rabbi that are suing the governor for what is a clear violation of our religious liberty.


----------



## AquaHull

Newaygo County
As of Sat, May 16, 2020, 9:32 AM EDT
Confirmed Cases41
_20.5%Since last week
Deaths0
Michigan
Confirmed Cases50,079
Deaths4,825

https://weather.com/coronavirus/l/N...7355e50f34c5a34c697f18c7d712d917d7c33b1b6abcd


----------



## rice paddy daddy

In our county in Florida we have had 1,917 cases and 1 death as of 5/14/20
There are 80,000 people in our county.


----------



## AquaHull

Newaygo has about half of your county

We'll see after this years cenus is counted


----------



## BamaDOC

It's been a long while since I've been here...
I've stopped in from time to time to check on things... but I've been busy with work and home.
Luckily ALabama was spared the kind of numbers new york and some other major cities were hit with.
We still had a large number of cases and quite a few sick pts who died....
but luckily it hasnt hit me or my family yet....

One of the scary things I've seen is the lack of unification or agreement to how to battle this pandemic.
I think everyone would agree that we need to defeat the virus, but we also need to minimize its impact on our country's economy, businesses, religion, freedoms, and way of life....
and thats the sticking point... the area we can't seem to agree upon....
the Scary thing I see is how aggressive people are with those who disagree with their viewpoint in public... people shooting each other.. fighting etc...

Like many of you... this has affirmed my believe that we have little control of others... we have little control of the world around us...
I'm just going to continue to keep 'my yard clean'... protect my family... and stay the hell away from those who would try hurt me or my loved ones..... and do whatever necessary if they do try to hurt us....

Like many of you said.. when the SHTF you see the ugliness come out.... something most people who havent seen that part of humanity .... will never understand...
well it's been real ugly here and there... and I realize people can really suck....

I thank all of you who have continued to provide support, guidance, feedback, and information / education.
continue the fight.. be safe... and stay healthy....

let's hope and pray... the coming months remain stable, we get over this quickly...


respect my brothers and sisters....


----------



## Smitty901

Our county is one that did not pull putting governor's lock down scam in effect after the Supreme court ruling. Bar the gate people are everywhere. Anyone that is open is raking in the cash.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Same here, folks are out in hoards! Actually good to see, Enjoy life while you can, "Life, no one gets out alive"


----------



## SOCOM42

I went to the mailbox out on the main road, the traffic was high!

In the space of one minute 15 cars and trucks went by, usually only one does go by on a non covid day.

There were sailboats out on the lake, at least 10 of them, windy as hell out there too.

On the dimmer side, 83,421 cases of covid as of yesterday, 5,592 dead.

My county has 8,786 cases, half surrounding me within 13-15 miles.


----------



## Smitty901

Be aware. Wisconsin has been real lax on how you get on the dead by virus list. Pretty much if you died it was the virus. They got called on it and seemed to at least pretend o try and be a bit more honest. That will stop now and we are back to everyone dies of the virus. Also Wisconsin is only really test the important places like so of Milwaukee.

Wisconsin

Total Cases 12,187
Total Deaths 453


----------



## chuckklr98

Why told me today her big box China Tools store employer is getting empty shelves in the electric tools category.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well the number of cases here has risen to 86,010 and 5,797 deaths as of yesterday.

An interesting thing I did notice while going over the national numbers and the states count is,

The two graphs for new cases are almost identical right from the beginning,

numbers are different but the graphs are erringly identical.

The second thing I noticed was the case volume based on red- blue state, the exception was Texas, 

but I assume it was because of places like Austin, Ft. Dirt, local insect mentality, conclusion;

the bluer the state the greater the case count!!!

I wonder if there is some sort of conspiracy going on here with the blues?????


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> The second thing I noticed was the case volume based on red- blue state, the exception was Texas,
> 
> but I assume it was because of places like Austin, Ft. Dirt, local insect mentality, conclusion;
> 
> the bluer the state the greater the case count!!!
> 
> I wonder if there is some sort of conspiracy going on here with the blues?????


One thing that's happened is that people are fleeing CA, NY, NJ and Chicago among other places. They are flocking to Texas and ending up in Houston, San Antonio, Austin and Dallas. They flee the oppressive policies they created but want to bring those policies here. Texas just had to install a constitutional amendment just to insure that it would be extremely hard to institute a state income tax.

We also have an organization called Turn Texas Blue. They seem to be recruiting. At least Texas is large enough to counter these large cities. We are a target though and it's getting close. That moron and hispanic wannabe Beto nearly won.


----------



## Smitty901

Ran into town to pick up a few things. Part of the town is in Dodge county . A county that told the governor to take a hike last week. Part of it is in Jefferson county one that copied the governors plan and put it in full effect after the supreme court over ruled it. 
It seems at lest that part of Jefferson county is playing by Dodge county's rules. Surprising things seemed pretty normal . The store was not overly busy. Check out lines were long but they had very few check outs open. From what I saw the placed looked well stocked.
The case of a possible exposure where my wife works test came back, the person was not infected. People in line with the governor hinting schools may not open up for the next school year. While Governor is blaming GOP for deaths in the state.


----------



## bigwheel

Cases climing in Foat Wurth. Neighbor chickened out to go get a beer tomorrow. 
https://www.tarrantcounty.com/en/public-health/disease-control---prevention/coronaviruas.html


----------



## Smitty901

Tomorrow we must go in to the middle of hell in Wisconsin. Madison WI. Roads closed to allow bicycles to do as they please in town. All things liberal open all things not closed. Two Doctors appointments for Payton. If they were not listed as 100% necessary we would not even get in. They are in different location in the city. Of course Madison is in a county that is enforcing the governors plan even after the court stopped him. We will be stopped at the door and ask a long list of question , have temps taken and will be required to wear their masks. Even then no guarantee we get in. I have already been called 3 times by them with phone interviews. What a scam .
Newest scan here is they are testing in Milwaukee area so of course the positive numbers are going up. They are spinning that as numbers going up because of the Courts ruling. They did not start the mass testing in the highest death rate area until after the court ruling. Local news leaves that part out also.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well here the number of cases rose yesterday to 87,925, with 5,938 deaths.

Good news is the daily case count is down from a high of 3,010 to 338 as of yesterday. 

The monthly case drop is almost as fast as its original rise.

Bad news is that I am surrounded by 4,923 cases.

Something is working to reduce the count, what???

I think the required face masks are the key,

reducing the spread of aerosolized infected particles, preventing them from reaching a new host, 

along with that, the reduction of contact or daily interaction of people, JMHO.


----------



## Redneck

SOCOM42 said:


> Something is working to reduce the count, what???
> 
> I think the required face masks are the key,
> 
> reducing the spread of aerosolized infected particles, preventing them from reaching a new host,
> 
> along with that, the reduction of contact or daily interaction of people, JMHO.


My county has had 67 cases and 3 deaths. Only thing I would add is that surely we are experiencing some herd immunity... especially where you are. The number of folks that have had it is greatly more than what is reported, as they had no symptoms. The more folks with immunity, the less it can spread.


----------



## SOCOM42

******* said:


> My county has had 67 cases and 3 deaths. Only thing I would add is that surely we are experiencing some herd immunity... especially where you are. The number of folks that have had it is greatly more than what is reported, as they had no symptoms. The more folks with immunity, the less it can spread.


This county has 9,582 cases as of yesterday, 597 deaths, this is one of the lesser infected ones.

The county is apx. 50 X 25 miles in size. That 4,923 cases surround me within a 13 mile circle.

Suffolk county which is only about 5 SQUARE MILES TOTAL is the worse density wise with 16,825 cases.

Whatever the case may be herd or something else, I am avoiding exposure as much as possible.

I am at risk from two factors, not pushing my luck, glad I am a hermit, the isolation does not bother me.

What bothers me is that there is still space on the mantel for me!


----------



## Kauboy

Sunday morning, for the first time in almost 3 months, we had church service!

Sure, it was at a neighbor's house. Sure, it was only 3 families huddled in the living room watching the livestream broadcast from our church.
But it was church as we have not had it in far too long.

Like good "Church of Christ" folk, we obviously had to incorporate a meal into the mix. Brunch foods abounded.
We even had a crying baby half way through the sermon. We all looked around at each other with a common "man, do I miss this" expression.

Our building is looking to officially open in about two weeks, if all things continue to trend downward. Our eldership has been cautious about opening due to our large elderly population. They know that if the doors are open, those folks WILL show up, come hell or high water.
We are under no governmental restrictions from meeting. It has all been by the choice of our church leadership, and I can respect that.


----------



## Smitty901

Our Governor is an anti church dictator. We have all along been providing services for those that wish in small groups. Communion in groups of 10 , governor is not the head of our church. He will not dictate to us.


----------



## Smitty901

Was in Madison all day. they sure are playing the virus for all it is worth. Pissed at the GOP for taking Governor to court. back home safe now. We did our part for Chick-fil-A


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> Was in Madison all day. they sure are playing the virus for all it is worth. Pissed at the GOP for taking Governor to court. back home safe now. We did our part for Chick-fil-A
> 
> View attachment 106359


Peyton looks like she is having a fine time with it!


----------



## Smitty901

Came up behind a pick up truck in Madison. nice truck but one that was clearly used for work. One bumper stick on it. MY GOVERNOR IS AN IDIOT. I want one. Bumper sticker not the truck.


----------



## bigwheel

Cumo is getting bad press for following Oprahs advice to kill all the old folks. That boy has much blood on his head. He will make a good dem nomininee is Mochelle dont want it. 
https://nypost.com/2020/04/28/more-...amid-nursing-home-coronavirus-crisis-goodwin/


----------



## Smitty901

My second son's father in law died in a nursing home the other day . He had been in there about 5 years and was in serious poor health when he went in. He has just been hanging on taking up space. He was extremely over weight. He fell and was injured . Surgery did not go well and was removed from life support and died. He will be listed as COV19 related.


----------



## soyer38301

Was back in Illinois the last few days. Saw a whole bunch of signs that read...Pritzker Sucks...not endorsung anyone else, just that he sucks...I loved it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disembogue

Our state started reopening but me and my family decided to wait a little further since it is still a bit too risky to go outside. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## StratMaster

Disembogue said:


> Our state started reopening but me and my family decided to wait a little further since it is still a bit too risky to go outside. It's better to be safe than sorry.


Look Disemboweled... you can be both safe AND sorry at the same time. Sorry for what you gave up to feel "safe". Find a spine. Install it. Get back to living.


----------



## Piratesailor

New models, being propagated by our liberal Texas media, are predicting a catastrophe of new cases as we open. Complete BS as we know the models are often wrong. Our health care system is FAR from overwhelmed and our deaths are poorly reported (presumed Chinese virus death vs confirmed death)

Here is reality in Texas... a population of just under 30 million. The are 490 CONFIRMED Chinese virus deaths. Of those, almost 300 are those over 65 years of age. Most are in nursing homes. Under 50 the number is almost inconsequential. 

Confirmed and “presumed” deaths are under 1500. 

Total deaths in just the state of Texas in one year, from all medical causes (cancer, heart, liver, etc) is 140,000. That’s ONE HUNDRED AND FOURTY THOUSAND.. compared to 490/1,500. That does not include car accidents, etc. 

A little reality is always a good thing.


----------



## A Watchman

Disembogue said:


> Our state started reopening but me and my family decided to wait a little further since it is still a bit too risky to go outside. It's better to be safe than sorry.


Aww ... what the heck, go ahead and get on out a little. You can always ride around in your car by yourself while wearing your mask! :vs_lol:

PS ... you won't be alone


----------



## Michael_Js

Still under goobenor Dimslee's WA state lock down. Some places are preparing to open, under limited operation.
Just got back from Lowe's, and it looks normal, like it always does. A mix of people with masks/gloves...
Dental appointment in a few weeks...rescheduled from April. No local restaurants open, but we still do local takeout.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Prepared One

Piratesailor said:


> New models, being propagated by our liberal Texas media, are predicting a catastrophe of new cases as we open. Complete BS as we know the models are often wrong. Our health care system is FAR from overwhelmed and our deaths are poorly reported (presumed Chinese virus death vs confirmed death)
> 
> Here is reality in Texas... a population of just under 30 million. The are 490 CONFIRMED Chinese virus deaths. Of those, almost 300 are those over 65 years of age. Most are in nursing homes. Under 50 the number is almost inconsequential.
> 
> Confirmed and "presumed" deaths are under 1500.
> 
> Total deaths in just the state of Texas in one year, from all medical causes (cancer, heart, liver, etc) is 140,000. That's ONE HUNDRED AND FOURTY THOUSAND.. compared to 490/1,500. That does not include car accidents, etc.
> 
> A little reality is always a good thing.


I just spent 4 days in a major hospital here in Houston and not one nurse or doctor I spoke to about it acknowledged that they were overrun with China bug patients. Rather, more then a few said the precautions and policies put in place were more of a hindrance then anything. A couple even said this was being blown way out of proportion and was more administrative decisions then medical. It's bull shit. I was not allowed to see my wife for 4 days because of bull shit! I will see them in hell.


----------



## Smitty901

Dope dealers on the streets of Milwaukee and Madison are not wearing mask they seem to be fine.

Late last night I received and Email. Seems Governor of NC say the tide coming and jumped into his phase 2 early . The place we are staying on our trip is open and we are good to go. Mean while after a Supreme court spanking. he is now looking at others ways to rig an election. And use the virus to put other parts of his agenda in place. Free transportation for all in Madison and Milwaukee. More city streets bicycles only.


----------



## Denton

May 23. Still not one case of KungFlu among the over 3,500 people where I work. Except for one week when we were told to "work from home," we've been at work.


----------



## SOCOM42

As of yesterday there were 90,899 cases reported in the state with 6,228 deaths.

I think we are still right behind NY and NJ in total cases across the US.

We dropped from a high of 3,007 on 17 May to 289 yesterday.

I think the social distancing and masks are playing a part in the drop.

My county has 10,001 reported, 4,600 around my location with 652 deaths.

Went to the wholesale club yesterday, 

most stuff was there including to my surprise was about about 6 tons of assort brands of rice in 20, 25 and 50 pound bags.

Only thing really missing was sanitizers and disinfectants, plenty of fresh and frozen chicken in the cases.

Arizona tea was absent, all the other spaces were filled with bottled waters.

Wore a mask and disinfected every item as it was put into the Cherokee, then myself, keys, and everything else I touched and wore.

Other than the frozen/refrigerated stuff, everything else will be left in that Jeep for a few days.

Oh, there was completely filled spaces of TP and PT of different brands, bought two store brand PT cases.

I now have about 15 cases of PT stored, I already do have enough TP stored for a lifetime.

What was missing last time were Mission tortillas, this time the racks were filled with the, 

picked up a few bags. of the Med. sized ones.

Have plenty frozen ones for making burritos and a ton of canned refried beans.


----------



## Piratesailor

In Galveston this weekend. Many people enjoying the sun and surf.


----------



## Slippy

We'll put a boot in your ass, its the American Way...


----------



## Piratesailor

So.. the cdc is now saying the Chinese virus mortality rate is .26% not the 3.0% initially claimed. 

Wonder how much press that will receive.


----------



## 23897

Piratesailor said:


> So.. the cdc is now saying the Chinese virus mortality rate is .26% not the 3.0% initially claimed.
> 
> Wonder how much press that will receive.


Which makes it very similar to influenza.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper

Noticed that most the traffic around my area have MN plates with a few IL. Looks like everyone came over to WI for the weekend. Being their own state is still on lock down.

Ole gubner Ebers will close the state again cause of a rise in cases. Should say TRY.


----------



## Annie

Ugh, I'm so sick of the whole "shelter in place" deal. It appears a lot of young people are getting restless. After dark backyard "social distancing" by the firepit abounds. Walking the dog around the neighborhood at night I can hear drunk sounding voices coming from outback.


----------



## Smitty901

More and more people are doing what ever they want. As for Flags at the cemetery . Every one anywhere near here was full of flags on the graves.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> May 23. Still not one case of KungFlu among the over 3,500 people where I work. Except for one week when we were told to "work from home," we've been at work.


Are they doing medical screening before you enter work? You know, take your temperature with that nifty scanning gun?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Quickly going back to normal here in Houston. Now I understand the sheeple are running around trying to return the panic buy items they purchased. Stupid sheep.


----------



## Mad Trapper

A lot of places that do vegetable starts are sold out. Onion sets and seed potatoes too. 

It's been a good spring for sales at my friend's who has a greenhouse. I started early stuff (brocolli/cabbage/rutabegas/brussel sprouts) and tomatoes peppers, in there

I took my own seed potatoes from my root cellar and have also replanted any saved onions that have started to sprout. I did get a few pounds of onion starts before they sold out. Count so far is about 100 red and white potatoes in, I might still put in more Kennebec potatoes in? They store well still eating those. Onion count is ~300

I have an abundance of heirloom tomato starts, paste and slicers. The ones I transplanted from flats are ready to go into the garden. I'm going to gift the excess to friends and family.

The feed store where I buy bulk vege seed at is opened up again rather than just curbside sales. I've got an order in for 2020 bulk seeds, and cover crop seed, I'll have those for next years garden as well as some stuff I'll still plant. 

In Vt no longer required to wear masks in public, not much covid there, mASSachusetts is still for the bandit fashion.

At food stores beef was plentiful for good deals last week (t-bone ny strip $5/lb), this week not so. Best deals now are pork and chicken. Supplies still low on TP and paper towels. Egg milk and cheese prices up.

Regular gas has been $1.85/gal for weeks now.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Quickly going back to normal here in Houston. Now I understand the sheeple are running around trying to return the panic buy items they purchased. Stupid sheep.


Hey Neighbor, you good?


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Hey Neighbor, you good?


One step at a time my friend, one step at a time. I still have a knot in my stomach and a sadness in my heart. Went back to work yesterday.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> One step at a time my friend, one step at a time. I still have a knot in my stomach and a sadness in my heart. Went back to work yesterday.


Step true, always remembering the good times. As well .... stay focused, I'm likely gonna need some help kicking some liberal dumbasses. I feel its gonna get ugly out there soon.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Step true, always remembering the good times. As well .... stay focused, I'm likely gonna need some help kicking some liberal dumbasses. I feel its gonna get ugly out there soon.


I hear ya. The natives are restless and the politicians are out of control.


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> Are they doing medical screening before you enter work? You know, take your temperature with that nifty scanning gun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


None of that. We're just told to stay six feet apart or wear a mask.


----------



## Leon

This whole thing has been a scam. I got it back in like november and zpac got rid of it with a cefrozil regimen. They didn't know what to make of it but yeah it was not a joke but not deadly either. I am no paragon of health. They shut down everything in Atlanta, cost millions of people their jobs and you just know the BS rolls down hill, jobs and employers will pass the buck. I started a restaurant and we were able to adapt with picnic service on the field next to the building, we started selling booze and wine out the back door and packaged meat from my butcher. Some guys even shot a few deer we have open season out here so they have been supplying the town with meat.

They partially opened since then but our economy will be crippled for years. I am looking forward to these sheeple millenials learning what life was like in the 30's.


----------



## Denton

Leon said:


> This whole thing has been a scam. I got it back in like november and zpac got rid of it with a cefrozil regimen. They didn't know what to make of it but yeah it was not a joke but not deadly either. I am no paragon of health. They shut down everything in Atlanta, cost millions of people their jobs and you just know the BS rolls down hill, jobs and employers will pass the buck. I started a restaurant and we were able to adapt with picnic service on the field next to the building, we started selling booze and wine out the back door and packaged meat from my butcher. Some guys even shot a few deer we have open season out here so they have been supplying the town with meat.
> 
> They partially opened since then but our economy will be crippled for years. I am looking forward to these sheeple millenials learning what life was like in the 30's.


I'm sorry, but you are saying that two medications used to treat bacterial infections were used to defeat a virus? Please, explain.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Hey Neighbor, you good?





Prepared One said:


> One step at a time my friend, one step at a time. I still have a knot in my stomach and a sadness in my heart. Went back to work yesterday.


And don't forget, you have friends all over Texas.


----------



## Denton

Leon said:


> This whole thing has been a scam. I got it back in like november and zpac got rid of it with a cefrozil regimen. They didn't know what to make of it but yeah it was not a joke but not deadly either. I am no paragon of health. They shut down everything in Atlanta, cost millions of people their jobs and you just know the BS rolls down hill, jobs and employers will pass the buck. I started a restaurant and we were able to adapt with picnic service on the field next to the building, we started selling booze and wine out the back door and packaged meat from my butcher. Some guys even shot a few deer we have open season out here so they have been supplying the town with meat.
> 
> They partially opened since then but our economy will be crippled for years. I am looking forward to these sheeple millenials learning what life was like in the 30's.


In case you missed my first request for info, how did two bacterial treatments cure a viral infection?


----------



## Leon

I don't know man they treat you like a dog in walk ins, they are basically vets for people. I was really sick just in my head and chest like my mom was a month earlier, it was going on 11 days so I was like hey I better go have someone look at me. This walk in doctor she seemed a little confused because it tested neg for influenza. My snot build up in my head got bad but not in my nose, it was around my EARS my hearing dropped to almost nothing. I had a really dry mouth and after being cranky for like 11 days and frankly not taking care of myself I just felt like hell and run down so. she gives me this narrow eyed "hmm" look and prescribed the two drugs saying they would shrink those tubes and stuff around my ears and get me feeling better. 2 days later I remember feeling so much better and having so much energy I started building that fire pit. At no time was I bedridden I was just cranky and run down I was still walking the dog and all. This was like three months before Alfie died. (yeah my cat died from stomach cancer at 6 years and I couldn't get him help during lockdown) I DID feel the pain they talk about in the lungs when I would wake up I would hack quite hard and it would hurt for a minute before I'd feel better and go about my day. I would have a little very subtle cough all day.

I'll say this I was NOT taking proper care of myself at the time and I was smoking and drinking a lot. I own a bar and grill that's quite popular in this small town now, that's the deal here. And there was my incapacitation in that cr-v wreck. I'm no paragon of health.

In short denton good buddy I am just as perplexed by it. That's why I say it's a scam nothing is adding up at all. If it wasn't a scam to start with, they quickly formed a scam around the outbreak. The cefrozil and zpac I took the whole thing, but the cefrozil was the one that cleared up my hearing. OH- and my 82 year old gramma who just came out of surgery totally frail I was cooking her food and taking care of her she never caught a damn thing. Mom too. Mom actually did nothing and was sick for a damn month. Almost everyone in her office got a nasty cough and worked sick.

I'm also gonna say this- I doubt I would get RABIES at this point that was indeed a nasty virus. I cannot confirm but I have been hearing tell it is spiked with 4 protein spikes from HIV/AIDS. The doc thought it was acute bronchitis because I did have a bout or two of that as a young boy in nebraska. Oh and another little tidbit I'm a universal blood recipient, my girlfriend never got it kissing me on the lips and my mom is some blood type way off from mine. I think O. A good majority of the people dead in Atlanta were black. This guy rishi at the chevron got it from me he's from south africa, he drank tonic water nonstop and it was fine in a few days he told me it was invented for malaria patients and I was like MOTHER *****! Hydroxychloroquine is in the same family of chemicals as quinine. Quinine was invented to treat malaria.

Let that bake your noodle.


----------



## Denton

Leon said:


> I don't know man they treat you like a dog in walk ins, they are basically vets for people. I was really sick just in my head and chest like my mom was a month earlier, it was going on 11 days so I was like hey I better go have someone look at me. This walk in doctor she seemed a little confused because it tested neg for influenza. My snot build up in my head got bad but not in my nose, it was around my EARS my hearing dropped to almost nothing. I had a really dry mouth and after being cranky for like 11 days and frankly not taking care of myself I just felt like hell and run down so. she gives me this narrow eyed "hmm" look and prescribed the two drugs saying they would shrink those tubes and stuff around my ears and get me feeling better. 2 days later I remember feeling so much better and having so much energy I started building that fire pit. At no time was I bedridden I was just cranky and run down I was still walking the dog and all. This was like three months before Alfie died. (yeah my cat died from stomach cancer at 6 years and I couldn't get him help during lockdown) I DID feel the pain they talk about in the lungs when I would wake up I would hack quite hard and it would hurt for a minute before I'd feel better and go about my day. I would have a little very subtle cough all day.
> 
> I'll say this I was NOT taking proper care of myself at the time and I was smoking and drinking a lot. I own a bar and grill that's quite popular in this small town now, that's the deal here. And there was my incapacitation in that cr-v wreck. I'm no paragon of health.
> 
> In short denton good buddy I am just as perplexed by it. That's why I say it's a scam nothing is adding up at all. If it wasn't a scam to start with, they quickly formed a scam around the outbreak. The cefrozil and zpac I took the whole thing, but the cefrozil was the one that cleared up my hearing. OH- and my 82 year old gramma who just came out of surgery totally frail I was cooking her food and taking care of her she never caught a damn thing. Mom too. Mom actually did nothing and was sick for a damn month. Almost everyone in her office got a nasty cough and worked sick.
> 
> I'm also gonna say this- I doubt I would get RABIES at this point that was indeed a nasty virus. I cannot confirm but I have been hearing tell it is spiked with 4 protein spikes from HIV/AIDS. The doc thought it was acute bronchitis because I did have a bout or two of that as a young boy in nebraska. Oh and another little tidbit I'm a universal blood recipient, my girlfriend never got it kissing me on the lips and my mom is some blood type way off from mine. I think O. A good majority of the people dead in Atlanta were black. This guy rishi at the chevron got it from me he's from south africa, he drank tonic water nonstop and it was fine in a few days he told me it was invented for malaria patients and I was like MOTHER *****! Hydroxychloroquine is in the same family of chemicals as quinine. Quinine was invented to treat malaria.
> 
> Let that bake your noodle.


Leon, old friend; you remind me of a drunken Irishman at a bar, and I've known a few. Spinning a yarn is an art. Some art pieces are better than others.


----------



## Leon

Denton said:


> Leon, old friend; you remind me of a drunken Irishman at a bar, and I've known a few. Spinning a yarn is an art. Some art pieces are better than others.


Oh it happened. I am a screenwriter now but that's the gist of it I can type 60wpm you know me. I'll out type ALL you preppers.


----------



## Denton

Leon said:


> Oh it happened. I am a screenwriter now but that's the gist of it I can type 60wpm you know me. I'll out type ALL you preppers.


I know you spin yarns and you have a knack for it. Not a knack for realism, however. I believe we've had a discussion like this, before. 
Out-typing another. Does that add anything? No. Not really, unless one is going to be scooped.


----------



## Leon

Denton said:


> I know you spin yarns and you have a knack for it. Not a knack for realism, however. I believe we've had a discussion like this, before.
> Out-typing another. Does that add anything? No. Not really, unless one is going to be scooped.


And you use commas wrong.


----------



## Denton

Leon said:


> And you use commas wrong.


No doubt. And, your use of paragraphs when writing on forums is abhorrent when spinning tales.


----------



## Denton

I must go to bed. In the morning, I must prepare for work.


----------



## 23897

Leon said:


> And you use commas wrong.


Surely that reply was deliberate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

My daughter can do 100 WPM or better, difference is she is not a bullshitter, but a prepper she is, takes after her dad.


----------



## Slippy

UPDATE on Travel during Covid19

I had an opportunity that I couldn't pass on so I booked a plane ticket from the largest airport in the country located in the southeastern US with my destination being a Northern Mid Atlantic State that is deeply socialist in nature! OH SHIT!

So I arrive the big airport a few hours before my flight and traffic is nothing like it used to be the last time I flew. Parked my truck with no problem and headed into the airport which appeared to be semi deserted. Normal construction going on but no workers which I found to be odd.

I don't have a mask, so I wore a synthetic neck gaiter that I usually use for a mask when mowing or working outside on a hot day. 

Walking through the airport was surreal with most people wearing masks...and a lot of them wearing the mask under their nose or on their chin.

I show my passport at security, almost no one in security line so it takes me about 3 minutes...then I take my normal 4th amendment sexual violation pat down like the rest of us sheeple who have surgical metal implanted in our joints and was off to the gate to wait...At this point I have yet to deploy the synthetic neck gaiter as a face mask. No one says anything to me but I was prepared.

IF some democrat had tried to shame me into wearing a mask, my prepared response was; My Body, My Choice! (Which I thought was brilliant but alas, I did not have an opportunity to respond in such!) 

While at the gates I took some mental notes regarding demographics of passerby's and their masks at both airports;

Approx 95% of people had a mask on or hanging near their face. A few people had no sign of a mask.

99% of Black Females were wearing their masks, most incorrectly and most had designer style masks.

Approx 90% of Black Males had masks but most wearing the mask around their neck.

Every Asian looking person had a mask on and wearing it correctly and most masks were surgical style masks, not designer masks.

Most white men 40-60 yrs old had masks around their neck and maybe half were wearing them correctly. Bandanas and Neck Gaiters were predominant in this group which I am included.

Young people mostly had designer style masks.

Almost all people who appeared 65 and older had masks and wore them correctly.

Nobody sat near anybody else, and the airports seemed quieter and much less stress. Only a few take out style restaurants were open.

The airlines required all passengers to wear their masks and handed out a shrink-wrapped package containing a small bottle of water, pack of crackers and a purell wetnapkin. They only sold every other seat so the plane was about 50% capacity. Loved it! More shoulder room and less stress!

Overall, I enjoyed the stress free style of air travel vs the old hustle bustle with too many fat ass people getting in your grill. 

I hope this Chicom flu scare changes the airline industry.


----------



## MountainGirl

@Slippy 
Except for the masks and security pat-down - that's what it used to be like in the 60s & 70s!
Maybe some good things will come out of all this yet.


----------



## Slippy

Oh, and my thoughts kept going to the "What If" Conspiracy Theory...WHAT IF the Chicoms implanted COVID19 viruses in each mask? Because you know all of these masks are made in chicom!

:vs_whistle:


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Oh, and my thoughts kept going to the "What If" Conspiracy Theory...WHAT IF the Chicoms implanted COVID19 viruses in each mask? Because you know all of these masks are made in chicom!
> 
> :vs_whistle:


My mind has gone to, off and on, What If the test for the virus, gives you the virus? Paranoia (and not unreasonably so) is a hard life to live somedays. Wish we could trust someone.


----------



## SOCOM42

stevekozak said:


> My mind has gone to, off and on, What If the test for the virus, gives you the virus? Paranoia (and not unreasonably so) is a hard life to live somedays. Wish we could trust someone.


Never mind the test of which the probability is almost non existent to transmit it,

but the vaccine that will be produced to counter it.

How about the F'N ****** poisoning all the different meds that we get from there?

Putting some heinous germ in them, we are slaved to their crap at this point, get out meds the F'K out of chinkland!!!!!

The politicians, Instead of protecting us like they were elected to do,

they were lining their pockets with treasure from those bastards , and still do!

I think it is great that Trump has pulled out of the WHO, ass licks of the ******, get the UN out of here next.


----------



## SOCOM42

Added to the above.

The ****** could reduce or eliminate active components from a lot of tablets and replace with talcum powder

or dextrose, the results would be "death by natural causes" until a year or so had passed,

and the data compiled by the agencies monitoring them.

Think of a guy with angina, throws a couple of nitro under his tongue, and still dies,

think anyone is going to test the nitro potency???? no F'N way.


----------



## SOCOM42

On another note, we have 95,512 known cases, 6,718 related deaths listed as of the 27th.

I am surrounded by 5,000+ cases within 13 miles of me.


----------



## Chiefster23

I went in for my normal six month checkup at the doctor’s office yesterday. The office was operating with reduced staff. When my turn came, the doctor (not an assistant) ushered me into the exam room and of course he was masked. I asked if I could remove my mask and he said “sure”. He asked if I minded if he removed his mask and I readily agreed. We both had a good laugh and agreed that all this mask business was indeed a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I called my barber up, he is back open, booked up for a month. I said no problem, glad you are back in business, I've got scissors in meantime.

My hair is too damm thick come hot weather, and it's ponytail length now.

Closest "city" is ~30,000. They had some car windows broken and rocks thrown due to Floyd I think? No organized riots or mayhem yet


----------



## SOCOM42

I think I will have my kid put mine in pigtails, she does a ponytail on me when I go out.

Mine is about 12 inches past my shoulders.

Not been to the barber going on 4 years next month. 

Have no facial hair.


----------



## SOCOM42

No action in the big city, yet, changing my everyday carry load to 4 spare mags for the SIG 228,

and adding the M1 Carbine and 6 mags into the Jeeps.

Anyone blocks me on the street will end up as roadkill, not going to let the animals harm us, will go into 4WD if happening.

Told daughter to take her G-17 and 4 mags, with her 442 as backup.

I really don't go near any active areas, but trouble can spring up anywhere in a city of over 250,000.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> Oh, and my thoughts kept going to the "What If" Conspiracy Theory...WHAT IF the Chicoms implanted COVID19 viruses in each mask? Because you know all of these masks are made in chicom!
> 
> :vs_whistle:


 @Slippy, They could do better by using the tons of freeze dried anthrax they have,

moisture from your breathing would activate it.

Would take over a week before the symptoms showed up.


----------



## MountainGirl

Prepared One said:


> I hear ya. The natives are restless and the politicians are out of control.


Not just the natives.
Based on the arrests in MN, 80% were from out of state.
Another thread asked...who would we be fighting against?
More than 'unorganized snowflake libtards' is now my bet.


----------



## Mad Trapper

MountainGirl said:


> Not just the natives.
> Based on the arrests in MN, 80% were from out of state.
> Another thread asked...who would we be fighting against?
> More than 'unorganized snowflake libtards' is now my bet.


They arrested some? Besides reporters/news media?

This is staged IMHO.

SHTF November no matter who wins POTUS.


----------



## Smitty901

Town is rockn, I see a few bars are open and doing what ever they please in country. Stores well stocked, maybe not what you want at times but other items that do the same thing. Shortages. I wanted a small fire extinguisher for my trailer. None to be had of any size. Small hardware items seem to be missing and not restocked. Local HD dealer is busy. Number of used bikes for sale has thinned out. New ones rolling out the door here and there. The age group buying seem to be the ones saying the heck with it may as well live while I can. Shop is busy. It is a dealer that lives off repeat business. Most customers are long term .


----------



## MountainGirl

Mad Trapper said:


> They arrested some? Besides reporters/news media?
> 
> This is staged IMHO.
> 
> SHTF November no matter who wins POTUS.


Yes, think I read somewhere ~50 were arrested in MN. Prolly fined & released into the custody of their bus driver. Pfffft.
Absolutely staged...if by staged you mean all the nationwide planning had been done in advance and was just waiting for a good 'trigger'. The MN event was good enough to pull it. 
Just got off the phone w/relative in Lincoln NE. Even in that small city, with very little probs of the nature we're talkin, a small peaceful demonstration of maybe 100 people broke into violence and they trashed/burned one gas station...but it wasn't the locals, who mostly dispersed when the shit started. I guess Omaha had troubles too, but I've no info on that. Ya know, I can see 'spontaneous' things happening in the BIG liberal cities... but when it happens in so many places, nationwide, at the same time and done with the same game plan, this moves out of the 'conspiracy theory' realm into yeah, here it is.
Stay safe.


----------



## Smitty901

New effect. Major doctors appointment for Payton on the 10th. Today they call and say she needs a COV19 test with the results back to them a day ahead of time or they will not do the procedure . Out here there is no testing, it is all being saved for the major cities.
But we could go to Madison or Milwaukee. Set some fires break into some local business. We could burn some cars , steal a few all good no testing required. Not enforcement not problems .


----------



## Kauboy

On a lighter note, semi-normal church services will be starting again this Sunday at our building.
We'll have some protocols in place to prevent too much mingling, but it's a church building, and these folks haven't seen each other in 3 months, so good luck with that!

I'm looking forward to combing my hair and wearing normal pants for church again!
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy

Services were held Sunday morning, and went off without a hitch.
Ushers had their roles. Some folks handed out single-use sealed communion cups. Every other row was blocked off. Entry was smooth, exiting, not so much.
As expected, folks congregated just outside the building under the large covered entryway, undoing all of the "social distancing" that our leadership recommended inside.
They fully expected it would happen, but they still had to try. :laugh:

A modicum of normalcy returned for a moment. I sure missed the singing. It was nice.


----------



## Smitty901

10 Am I take Payton for a COV19 test so she can go to her Doctors appt. I think this is a money making racket. First thing they ask for is insurance information for billing. Don't get me wrong. I am for paying your way. Just seems funny after 6 appointments.
Now she needs a test? That or governor is trying to pump up the numbers. Ot of people getting rich off COV19. And many getting paid to sit home.


----------



## Piratesailor

What virus?


----------



## Michael_Js

We (WA state) went into "Phase 2" this past weekend as well. Our church held 2 masses yesterday. We did not attend, but still watched mas on-line. I believe they are limited to 100 people, all spaced apart - also no singing...

We'll see about next week's service.

The rest is opening according to our liberal/socialist goobenor's rules - which he just mimics others. 
My work? probably months away from letting us back in. No issue.
My wife still works from home - no changes there. She's itching to get to her pet rescue volunteering! Not word on when that will start up...

We haven't changed any other habits and do our Costco & grocery shopping as needed...









Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

Today number one mission COV19 test for Payton.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Lots of asshat politicians going to crowded rallies in nearby cities, no masks/distancing. No riots either. But still can't go out to eat, churches 25% capacity,........

An asswipe police chief, in nearby mASSachusetts, laid down face down in the street to appease BLM thugs. Good thing they didn't grab his service weapon. POS should be fired.


----------



## Sasquatch

Piratesailor said:


> What virus?


It's called Liberalism and it's very dangerous. Sure symptom is TDS.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Mad Trapper said:


> Lots of asshat politicians going to crowded rallies in nearby cities, no masks/distancing. No riots either. But still can't go out to eat, churches 25% capacity,........
> 
> An asswipe police chief, in nearby mASSachusetts, laid down face down in the street to appease BLM thugs. Good thing they didn't grab his service weapon. POS should be fired.


Not to worry. THEY have done studies and confirmed Covid19 can differentiate between BLMers and hard working, freedom loving Americans.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Notice she had to show her papers. Army ID card for tricare. Hood rats in Milwaukee don't need no stinkn papers.


----------



## 23897

Today I read yet another research paper that has been either recanted or adjusted so that it is no longer pertinent. 
When this virus arrived the forecasts and figures were as scary as anything I read. I know how horrible it is to catch this disease and I know people who have died from it. But really? We based all our fears on Research that turns out to be wrong. The scary bit is nearly all of these Research projects were funded by one organisation. That organisation has a vision to vaccinate all the world. 
So: if masks work, why are we socially distancing? If social distancing works (3,4,5 or 6 ft apart) why wear the masks? Why push expensive, untested drugs when we have very cheap drugs with 70 years of data that work?
Why allow people to die alone when 100s can gather to protest?
It's crazy. It's shaken my truth. I cannot fathom it. Thankfully the scientific community is fighting back and calling out the suspect data sets. But too late. Far, far too late. 
It's almost like a coordinated attack on the human population. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Today I read yet another research paper that has been either recanted or adjusted so that it is no longer pertinent.
> When this virus arrived the forecasts and figures were as scary as anything I read. I know how horrible it is to catch this disease and I know people who have died from it. But really? We based all our fears on Research that turns out to be wrong. The scary bit is nearly all of these Research projects were funded by one organisation. That organisation has a vision to vaccinate all the world.
> So: if masks work, why are we socially distancing? If social distancing works (3,4,5 or 6 ft apart) why wear the masks? Why push expensive, untested drugs when we have very cheap drugs with 70 years of data that work?
> Why allow people to die alone when 100s can gather to protest?
> It's crazy. It's shaken my truth. I cannot fathom it. Thankfully the scientific community is fighting back and calling out the suspect data sets. But too late. Far, far too late.
> It's almost like a coordinated attack on the human population.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 First thing many of us did is look at he source. That right there showed us they did not have a clue what they were talking about. The so called scientific is nothing but a group of hacks that will tell any way they wish to promote an agenda.


----------



## Smitty901

More news today. Sister and law has cancer. She will not receive any treatments. Reason only two Doctors allowed to work in the cancer center she needs to be at. They can not see anymore until the COV19 is over.. Now you can go to Madison or Milwaukee loot business, trash building, and riot. You can gun down people on the streets. You can ride the city bus free to do all of this. But you can not get medical care that could save your life.


----------



## Michael_Js

Smitty901 said:


> More news today. Sister and law has cancer. She will not receive any treatments. Reason only two Doctors allowed to work in the cancer center she needs to be at. They can not see anymore until the COV19 is over.. Now you can go to Madison or Milwaukee loot business, trash building, and riot. You can gun down people on the streets. You can ride the city bus free to do all of this. But you can not get medical care that could save your life.


 So sorry to hear that. God's comfort & strength...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> More news today. Sister and law has cancer. She will not receive any treatments. Reason only two Doctors allowed to work in the cancer center she needs to be at. They can not see anymore until the COV19 is over.. Now you can go to Madison or Milwaukee loot business, trash building, and riot. You can gun down people on the streets. You can ride the city bus free to do all of this. But you can not get medical care that could save your life.


Nor are you allowed to see your sick, scared, and dying wife in the hospital, But by all means you can loot, burn, steal, and protest. If I have my justice I'll see the perpetrators of this scam burn in hell.


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Today I read yet another research paper that has been either recanted or adjusted so that it is no longer pertinent.
> When this virus arrived the forecasts and figures were as scary as anything I read. I know how horrible it is to catch this disease and I know people who have died from it. But really? We based all our fears on Research that turns out to be wrong. The scary bit is nearly all of these Research projects were funded by one organisation. That organisation has a vision to vaccinate all the world.
> So: if masks work, why are we socially distancing? If social distancing works (3,4,5 or 6 ft apart) why wear the masks? Why push expensive, untested drugs when we have very cheap drugs with 70 years of data that work?
> Why allow people to die alone when 100s can gather to protest?
> It's crazy. It's shaken my truth. I cannot fathom it. Thankfully the scientific community is fighting back and calling out the suspect data sets. But too late. Far, far too late.
> It's almost like a coordinated attack on the human population.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And now, WHO states transmission while asymptomatic is very rare. Which means the reason we're supposed to wear masks to protect others even when we're not showing symptoms - is also bull. And yet, the mask-nazi's are still in full swing. I'm done with humans. I like my dogs.


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Today I read yet another research paper that has been either recanted or adjusted so that it is no longer pertinent.
> When this virus arrived the forecasts and figures were as scary as anything I read. I know how horrible it is to catch this disease and I know people who have died from it. But really? We based all our fears on Research that turns out to be wrong. The scary bit is nearly all of these Research projects were funded by one organisation. That organisation has a vision to vaccinate all the world.
> So: if masks work, why are we socially distancing? If social distancing works (3,4,5 or 6 ft apart) why wear the masks? Why push expensive, untested drugs when we have very cheap drugs with 70 years of data that work?
> Why allow people to die alone when 100s can gather to protest?
> It's crazy. It's shaken my truth. I cannot fathom it. Thankfully the scientific community is fighting back and calling out the suspect data sets. But too late. Far, far too late.
> It's almost like a coordinated attack on the human population.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 And now we now the experts in research and science lied about the test of hydroxychloroquine. The truth is coming out ,but few will hear it.
And this one is back in the news. If true then all of us with type O blood should have all restriction lifted and we should be free to do as we please.

https://www.foxnews.com/health/blood-type-coronavirus-protection-study


----------



## Kauboy

fangfarrier said:


> Today I read yet another research paper that has been either recanted or adjusted so that it is no longer pertinent.
> When this virus arrived the forecasts and figures were as scary as anything I read. I know how horrible it is to catch this disease and I know people who have died from it. But really? We based all our fears on Research that turns out to be wrong. The scary bit is nearly all of these Research projects were funded by one organisation. That organisation has a vision to vaccinate all the world.
> So: if masks work, why are we socially distancing? If social distancing works (3,4,5 or 6 ft apart) why wear the masks? Why push expensive, untested drugs when we have very cheap drugs with 70 years of data that work?
> Why allow people to die alone when 100s can gather to protest?
> It's crazy. It's shaken my truth. I cannot fathom it. Thankfully the scientific community is fighting back and calling out the suspect data sets. But too late. Far, far too late.
> It's almost like a coordinated attack on the human population.


In a letter from proclaimed "health care professionals", 1200 signatures have been applied, and this is an excerpt:


> "However, as public health advocates, we do not condemn these gatherings as risky for COVID-19 transmission. We support them as vital to the national public health and to the threatened health specifically of Black people in the United States. We can show that support by facilitating safest protesting practices without detracting from demonstrators' ability to gather and demand change. *This should not be confused with a permissive stance on all gatherings, particularly protests against stay-home orders.*"
> (source: https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/05/health/health-care-open-letter-protests-coronavirus-trnd/index.html)


Are you {BANNABLE WORD OMITTED} kidding me!!!???

The patients are running the asylum at this point. There is no other explanation.
Torches, pitchforks, tar, feathers, rails, and spare mags... the only solution to tyranny of this caliber.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Today I read yet another research paper that has been either recanted or adjusted so that it is no longer pertinent.
> When this virus arrived the forecasts and figures were as scary as anything I read. I know how horrible it is to catch this disease and I know people who have died from it. But really? We based all our fears on Research that turns out to be wrong. The scary bit is nearly all of these Research projects were funded by one organisation. That organisation has a vision to vaccinate all the world.
> So: if masks work, why are we socially distancing? If social distancing works (3,4,5 or 6 ft apart) why wear the masks? Why push expensive, untested drugs when we have very cheap drugs with 70 years of data that work?
> Why allow people to die alone when 100s can gather to protest?
> It's crazy. It's shaken my truth. I cannot fathom it. Thankfully the scientific community is fighting back and calling out the suspect data sets. But too late. Far, far too late.
> It's almost like a coordinated attack on the human population.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right on the money.

We now know that cloth masks are not much help with spreading the virus yet I am expected to wear one at work when I can't stay six feet away from someone else (The vast majority of us are ignoring that command because we know it is BS).
We now know that the feet rule is an arbitrary number and many of us germaphobes knew that in the first place. It's more like more than three times that, depending on the environment.
This is a multipronged attack against the West by those who want it taken down. I expect bad days ahead.


----------



## Piratesailor

Went to get a haircut today. The company, TGI haircutters is charging a $3.95 fee for “sanitation”. For my haircut, that’s a 25% markup. Even at $50 that’s a 8% markup.

I told the manager I won’t be back and told the lady that cuts my hair I’m sorry I won’t be back despite her great service for 3+ years. 

The manager gave me a number to call and I told her I won’t.... that I am complaining to her and she can take it up the line. She said that only some complain but my stylist said everyone does. 

What a joke.


----------



## MountainGirl

@Denton @Kauboy @fangfarrier

FWIW - the WHO has just today walked back their 'asymptomatic transmission is rare' statement.
Someone must have kneeled on their neck.


----------



## Smitty901

Back when this all started. Some of us here said yes this needs to be taken seriously. But we are being played. Now some may have used other words but same meaning. Once again we here have been proven right. We see a scam coming very early on.
For those that have not figured it out yet. The experts lied. The wanted to promote a political agenda using the virus . All at the expense of the public and the economy. They have not given up yet. To make this simple and in more common American English. Sucker you being played.


----------



## Prepared One

They are still running the scam. They haven't fully played the mark yet. Beware! The second wave. Look for the second wave, more rioting, and possibly a few more false flags thrown in before the election.


----------



## Smitty901

As some of you know Payton had a COV19 test on Monday. It was required by a Doctor she need to see for Botox treatments. The results were back on Tuesday already and she did not have the virus. Her Botox treatment went as planned.
Mean while while governor still does not want you in church, he has made it clear, any form of protest is good so have at it. State AG insuring that LE does not interfere and Madison police is ready to assist the protesters .
The scam is alive and well.


----------



## Michael_Js

We were "allowed" to start masses back up last weekend. We're in Phase 2 of the great plan - our governor is a liberal/socialist turd. Lots of restrictions with number of people, masks required, "reservations" for contract tracing...they're still streaming mass live, and that's what we did last weekend. We will probably attend this weekend...we'll see...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901

On the road so any place we are is local.
Entering IL Detoured due to road closed shooting scenes blocked off. No place to eat inside.
Indiana Lot of people on the road, out and about. No problems getting anything we wanted.
Ohio. Just cut though small part. Lot of traffic.
KY. Lot of traffic most places open. Inside dining at Cracker Barrel
TN. Wide open. Seemed nothing was closed. Inside dinning at Cracker Barrel,Waffle house and others. People everywhere spending money. Nothing closed down we saw any where.
NC. Motels closed Business shut down. Panic mode it seemed. Playing the virus for all it is worth.
We did some riding in Gatlinburg and Pigeon forge area. Off loaded the bike and checked off a few must do things. Dollywood stampede dinner show was closed. TN is 99.9% open for business. 
We are staying in NC. but will be riding back over in TN most of the time.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well, here we have 102,000 cases reported and 7,800 deaths from it, mostly within the insect locations.

I am surrounded with over 6,000 cases as of yesterday.

Went to hospital for kids appointment last wed, had to go through a check up and in line to get in the door.

The daily case rate was 76 for yesterday compared to a month ago of 3,000!

The masking and distancing seems to be working, I am not happy being out there either, rather stay home.

We are in a "phased" reopening now.

Yeah, I wear a mask and surgical gloves when out, and use hand sanitizer and disinfectant spray.

At my age I am taking no risk for me or my kid.

The biggest problems are in libtard states where hive mentality resides among the insects, WHY???


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> Well, here we have 102,000 cases reported and 7,800 deaths from it, mostly within the insect locations.
> 
> I am surrounded with over 6,000 cases as of yesterday.
> 
> Went to hospital for kids appointment last wed, had to go through a check up and in line to get in the door.
> 
> The daily case rate was 76 for yesterday compared to a month ago of 3,000!
> 
> The masking and distancing seems to be working, I am not happy being out there either, rather stay home.
> 
> We are in a "phased" reopening now.
> 
> Yeah, I wear a mask and surgical gloves when out, and use hand sanitizer and disinfectant spray.
> 
> At my age I am taking no risk for me or my kid.
> 
> The biggest problems are in libtard states where hive mentality resides among the insects, WHY???


I wear the exam gloves because people are gross and they are always picking their nose and scratching their butts. Door handles where I work are gross. The mask I can do without its too hard to breath in hot machine rooms.


----------



## jimcosta

This may help you plan your travel plans:

*Bill Still is a renowned and trusted journalist.*

*
The Truth About COVID 19 - Switzerland*
Start at 1 minute mark.


----------



## Slippy

hawgrider said:


> I wear the exam gloves because people are gross and they are always picking their nose and scratching their butts. Door handles where I work are gross....


:vs_clap:

Advice to the youngsters;

Listen to hawgrider, he is a great and knowledgeable speaker of truth...


----------



## Smitty901

Avoid the virus. Ride faster.


----------

